# myStore - For the myDeviceless TM



## Mikuhl (Jan 1, 2019)

I have created an app similar to myWork for Team Members who cannot access a myDevice, or only need information from myWork  occasionally, but not enough to occupy a myDevice their whole shift.

I also added a few tools, like barcode generators, for cart and location labels.

I do not have access to the Target Developer Portal, so I cannot get the full locations, just their aisle and section. Also the API tries to override some searches with words like "deals" or generic terms like "gift cards" or "christmas" which sadly will return no items.

Hopefully some day I will be able to access the the official API's, to remedy these quirks.

Here are some screenshots, click to enlarge:

















​
Download it here for,
Android: myStore - Apps on Google Play - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=mikuhl.mystore
iOS: ‎myStore for Spot - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/mystore-for-spot/id1449655041?mt=8

If you find anything odd, let me know.

Target, and the Target logo are copyright Target Brands, Inc.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 1, 2019)

We need predictive text on the Zebras man


----------



## hufflepuff (Jan 1, 2019)

deja vu.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 1, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> We need predictive text on the Zebras man


sometimes it's enabled I've noticed. can't find a setting though


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 1, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> sometimes it's enabled I've noticed. can't find a setting though


It pops up previous searches I think, but i  find myself looking up spelling for items on google often.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 1, 2019)

@tmap98, input please.
Careful spot will catch on the op.


----------



## JamesJames (Jan 1, 2019)

I was literally just starting to make an app. You saved me about an hour and a half. Your awesome! 

If you have issues with Spot contacting you and wanting to take it down, lmk

Also a GitHub would be great so others (basically me) can contribute!


----------



## Flow Warrior (Jan 2, 2019)

I suggest you both research Tmaps apk that he made. He made one here and you can read the thread.


----------



## Formina Sage (Jan 2, 2019)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> @tmap98, input please.
> Careful spot will catch on the op.


There's no issue here since it doesn't use any Target developer APIs, it's all public data.



Flow Warrior said:


> I suggest you both research Tmaps apk that he made. He made one here and you can read the thread.


The links were removed from the thread.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 2, 2019)

@Formina Sage, the op is copying the idea from tmap. His issue is getting through the developer thing. Ck the op posting back in May 2018 & you will see what I am talking about.


----------



## Mikuhl (Jan 2, 2019)

The idea was all his, as the title suggests. I just found it unfortunate that he had to take it down, as so many people found use of it. He actually got hired to work on myWork, so it wasn't anything bad just they probably didn't want conflict of interest. I would love to hopefully get access to the Developer API to make this even better for you guys! So I do hope they actually see this to show what Team Members can do if they open their API to them!


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 2, 2019)

Mikuhl said:


> The idea was all his, as the title suggests. I just found it unfortunate that he had to take it down, as so many people found use of it. He actually got hired to work on myWork, so it wasn't anything bad just they probably didn't want conflict of interest. I would love to hopefully get access to the Developer API to make this even better for you guys! So I do hope they actually see this to show what Team Members can do if they open their API to them!


The problem is if you get non-public API access it immediately becomes something target can shut down.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 2, 2019)

tmap98 said:


> The business last I heard won't allow non guest facing applications on the app store.


there’s a target driver app for the same day delivery (non shipt) that’s active in major cities.

That’s a non guest facing app. Walmart and amazon aren’t afraid to do it, we shouldn’t be either. Guests just don’t use those apps because they require authentication.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 2, 2019)

tmap98 said:


> That's got a monetary business case behind it.


Well my point still stands about Walmart and amazon. They both do it and are doing pretty well for themselves


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 2, 2019)

tmap98 said:


> Do what you wish.
> 
> 
> I am working with a team of engineers to bring some functionality into a new app for store, DC, and HQ TMs.
> Unfortunately for you at the stores, it would mean enrolling your phone into AirWatch, but that's as good as it's going to get unfortunately. The business last I heard won't allow non guest facing applications on the app store.


I have AirWatch. Is there a beta I can get my hands on? DM me?


----------



## Mikuhl (Jan 3, 2019)

I'm thinking of adding a menu to create your own cart codes and location labels.


----------



## Mikuhl (Jan 3, 2019)

I tried to give the ability of selecting the variations to solve the grouping problem, but sadly Target always gives you the group parent of the DPCI you request. @tmap98 save me...


----------



## skrepo1977 (Jan 3, 2019)

Mikuhl said:


> I'm thinking of adding a menu to create your own cart codes and location labels.
> 
> View attachment 6918 View attachment 6919 View attachment 6920


Cart and location codes would be awesome!


----------



## RhettB (Jan 3, 2019)

My store number will not come up in the list


----------



## Mikuhl (Jan 3, 2019)

RhettB said:


> My store number will not come up in the list


That is strange, is the store number not a usual 4 digit one? Try typing the store name as it shows on the target website. If you can PM me the number too that would be cool.


----------



## RhettB (Jan 3, 2019)

Mikuhl said:


> That is strange, is the store number not a usual 4 digit one? Try typing the store name as it shows on the target website. If you can PM me the number too that would be cool.


It worked with store name, but not number by using search.   T*** didn't do it.


----------



## Mikuhl (Jan 3, 2019)

Oh, you have to search without the T, that is why


----------



## oath2order (Jan 3, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> sometimes it's enabled I've noticed. can't find a setting though



Under Accessibility app? Or under the menu where you change keyboard color


----------



## dannyy315 (Jan 3, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> sometimes it's enabled I've noticed. can't find a setting though


I’ve also noticed some with swipe typing enabled, which I've found to be easier than typing the letters one at a time.


----------



## Mikuhl (Jan 9, 2019)

Update 1.0.1

MEGA - https://mega.nz/#!2ocESYDL!siDBxAJidPI2c4OyAHXjGQZvm4s9gy-ePBFitcz6__Y

Changes:
Added cart and location barcode generators
Put the description and features into drop down boxes
Fix an error where it would try to show locations without an aisle or bay

Working on it: (Would love that official API @tmap98)
Added the color/size selectors to items with color/sizes, sadly this does not work yet due to how the Target App API works...


----------



## starmaster1000 (Jan 9, 2019)

This looks really cool. Thanks!


----------



## Mikuhl (Jan 10, 2019)

Added the ability to scroll to the bottom to load more items.


----------



## Mikuhl (Jan 10, 2019)

Store search, would get rid of a lot of things that is online only, but also get rid of things not in stock. Could be useful anyway though.


----------



## Mikuhl (Jan 11, 2019)

Any features you guys would like to see?


----------



## Mikuhl (Jan 11, 2019)

UPDATE 1.0.2

MEGA - https://mega.nz/#!DwlWGaiA!JCRCAehPBDwT6_e1bOUnwKUdTEl2wp2b1TW_P2iz9Dw

Added scroll-for-more in the results page.
Added In Stock checkbox, to only show items that are in stock.


----------



## Mikuhl (Jan 12, 2019)

UPDATE 1.0.3

MEGA - https://mega.nz/#!ixdSwayA!nLnbbAFdVaOcqbfQdRib16zQhnmJcsX5mgvPLUVmIC8

Added a drop down for the parent cart label, sometimes used by Pack and Ship 2.0 I think.


----------



## Mikuhl (Jan 14, 2019)

Barcodes to easily pass items to another phone or myDevice, or print a Rain Check for items on sale.


----------



## helloworld2k20 (Jan 14, 2019)

Do stores still make/accept rainchecks? Haven't heard about them in years. Cool feature though.


----------



## Mikuhl (Jan 14, 2019)

helloworld2k20 said:


> Do stores still make/accept rainchecks? Haven't heard about them in years. Cool feature though.


I print them when people ask for them. I don't tell people its a thing, I hear it counts against some score.


----------



## Mikuhl (Jan 14, 2019)

I guess making the UPC an actual UPC would be better whoops!


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Jan 14, 2019)

iPhone please!!!!!


----------



## LearningTree (Jan 15, 2019)

helloworld2k20 said:


> Do stores still make/accept rainchecks? Haven't heard about them in years. Cool feature though.



The only time I saw my store doing it was during the egg sale around Easter time.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 15, 2019)

helloworld2k20 said:


> Do stores still make/accept rainchecks? Haven't heard about them in years. Cool feature though.


My store doesn’t 


LearningTree said:


> The only time I saw my store doing it was during the egg sale around Easter time.


those big sales no store is supposed to


----------



## GoodyNN (Jan 15, 2019)

LearningTree said:


> The only time I saw my store doing it was during the egg sale around Easter time.





Amanda Cantwell said:


> those big sales no store is supposed to



IIRC, the system wouldn't let me generate rainchecks for big sale items like those.


----------



## OneArmedJesus (Jan 15, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> My store doesn’t
> 
> those big sales no store is supposed to


You know you're correcting a former etl, lol


----------



## Mikuhl (Jan 15, 2019)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=mikuhl.mystore

Uploaded to Google Play, let the fun begin.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 15, 2019)

OneArmedJesus said:


> You know you're correcting a former etl, lol


I wasn't correcting them, just saying we're not supposed to. front end always is doing things we're not supposed to


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Jan 15, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I wasn't correcting them, just saying we're not supposed to. front end always is doing things we're not supposed to


I alwayed used it as a tool, not a resource. One of those if needed to make it right but we wouldn’t advertise it and say “we don’t do rain checks” when 95% of people asked


----------



## Mikuhl (Jan 16, 2019)

Trying my best to get this on App Store, almost there.


----------



## Mikuhl (Jan 16, 2019)

I've submitted it with some real janky screenshots because you're required to have them specific dimensions. Hopefully I'll be able to make prettier ones when I have a day off next.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 16, 2019)

Mikuhl said:


> View attachment 7042
> 
> I've submitted it with some real janky screenshots because you're required to have them specific dimensions. Hopefully I'll be able to make prettier ones when I have a day off next.


Run simulator on Xcode and make them for XS Max, App Store connect can resize them for all sizes below.


----------



## Mikuhl (Jan 17, 2019)

Well there's that..


----------



## Mikuhl (Jan 17, 2019)

Looks like its not happening.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 17, 2019)

Mikuhl said:


> View attachment 7047
> Looks like its not happening.


You could change the logo to not have the target logo in it. And remove any reference in metadata to target, though that may defeat the point.


----------



## Mikuhl (Jan 19, 2019)

*🤔*


----------



## Mikuhl (Jan 19, 2019)

Me trying to make the app suitable for the app store...


----------



## skrepo1977 (Jan 20, 2019)

Make it such so it does not attract the attention of Target who will stink about it to Google


----------



## Mikuhl (Jan 21, 2019)

I removed the logo and now theres double the amount of issues.. AND its still has the 'copycat' issue literally because of the words 'for Target' in the title when Google Play ALLOWS you to use copyrighted names if they are prefixed with 'for'. Apple is crazy man...


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Jan 21, 2019)

Mikuhl said:


> I removed the logo and now theres double the amount of issues.. AND its still has the 'copycat' issue literally because of the words 'for Target' in the title when Google Play ALLOWS you to use copyrighted names if they are prefixed with 'for'. Apple is crazy man...


Remove any references to target in the description and metadata; we don’t want visibility for this beyond the readers of this site anyways, you could literally name it anything and just tell us what to search for lol


----------



## SaltedCaramel (Jan 22, 2019)

Following this thread cuz this would be sooooooo helpful when in red and khaki. Maybe someday I could use this app instead of our non existant myDevice to do our orders and other stuff at SBUX… I know that probably won't happen but a Barista can dream lol


----------



## Mikuhl (Jan 25, 2019)

Gonna try again, I will keep butchering it until they accept it.


----------



## Mikuhl (Jan 29, 2019)

I refactored the entire app with my knowledge I have learned since making it. It wont look too different, but I did add on-hand counts.


----------



## Mikuhl (Jan 30, 2019)

ok work!


----------



## REDcardJJ (Jan 30, 2019)

Mikuhl said:


> View attachment 7129
> ok work!




what were you expecting


----------



## Mikuhl (Jan 30, 2019)

‎myStore for Spot - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/mystore-for-spot/id1449655041?mt=8
Looks like it finally got accepted for iOS, but its one version behind. Ill update it now. Also working to get the update back on Google Play again.


----------



## HLN13 (Jan 30, 2019)

Mikuhl said:


> ‎myStore for Spot - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/mystore-for-spot/id1449655041?mt=8
> Looks like it finally got accepted for iOS, but its one version behind. Ill update it now. Also working to get the update back on Google Play again.


Looks great! Excited for this. 

Just a quick thing I noticed (which may be fixed in the new version) is that there are lots of items that show up as ‘No Location’ when they definitely have a location.


----------



## ISMike (Jan 30, 2019)

Mikuhl said:


> ‎myStore for Spot - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/mystore-for-spot/id1449655041?mt=8
> Looks like it finally got accepted for iOS, but its one version behind. Ill update it now. Also working to get the update back on Google Play again.


Downloaded and looking forward to trying it out when I get a chance.
Does the iOS app store search not update in real time? Searching for it I couldn't find it and had to open the link directly on my phone instead.


----------



## Mikuhl (Jan 30, 2019)

HLN13 said:


> Looks great! Excited for this.
> 
> Just a quick thing I noticed (which may be fixed in the new version) is that there are lots of items that show up as ‘No Location’ when they definitely have a location.


This is a limitation of the Target App just showing general locations. like "Electronics"



ISMike said:


> Downloaded and looking forward to trying it out when I get a chance.
> Does the iOS app store search not update in real time? Searching for it I couldn't find it and had to open the link directly on my phone instead.



Yes it looks like it might take a few installs before it gets higher/appears at all in the results. Google Play did the same for a few days but now you can search for it and it will appear.


----------



## Mikuhl (Jan 31, 2019)

It should update to 1.0.3 on iOS, I don't know if I need to do anything else.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Jan 31, 2019)

inb4 Target yeets this out of the app store


----------



## RunForACallBox (Feb 4, 2019)

I’m having trouble scanning barcodes in the app. Anyone else?


----------



## GoodyNN (Feb 4, 2019)

It has never successfully scanned barcodes for me.  Activates the camera and then nothing happens.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Feb 4, 2019)

GoodyNN said:


> It has never successfully scanned barcodes for me.  Activates the camera and then nothing happens.


Not with the camera, like scanning the generated barcodes with the myDevice.


----------



## JohnSith373 (Feb 4, 2019)

RunForACallBox said:


> Not with the camera, like scanning the generated barcodes with the myDevice.


It worked for me depending on the brightness. It won’t work on full brightness but works in middle/low brightness.
Note, I only tried with backroom location barcodes.


----------



## PackAndCry (Feb 4, 2019)

I wonder if a QR code would be easier for the myDevice to scan.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Feb 4, 2019)

JohnSith373 said:


> It worked for me depending on the brightness. It won’t work on full brightness but works in middle/low brightness.
> Note, I only tried with backroom location barcodes.


I’ll give that a try maybe and see.


----------



## dannyy315 (Feb 4, 2019)

Mikuhl said:


> ‎myStore for Spot - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/mystore-for-spot/id1449655041?mt=8
> Looks like it finally got accepted for iOS, but its one version behind. Ill update it now. Also working to get the update back on Google Play again.


I’ve never downloaded an app so quickly in my life.

How long before Target shuts this down? Lol.


----------



## Mikuhl (Feb 4, 2019)

GoodyNN said:


> It has never successfully scanned barcodes for me.  Activates the camera and then nothing happens.



Previous versions did not show a toast when it could not find an item. But newer versions do. Also due to it using the target.com/target app api, the item has to be sold online. So things like vendor product, and special items wont scan.


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Feb 4, 2019)

Here’s a convenient but ‘bad’ idea; how about a speed ID barcode generator? Isn’t a speed ID just your login info and a time stamp?


----------



## PackAndCry (Feb 4, 2019)

busyzoningtoys said:


> Here’s a convenient but ‘bad’ idea; how about a speed ID barcode generator? Isn’t a speed ID just your login info and a time stamp?


----------



## REDcardJJ (Feb 4, 2019)

busyzoningtoys said:


> Here’s a convenient but ‘bad’ idea; how about a speed ID barcode generator? Isn’t a speed ID just your login info and a time stamp?



how is it more convenient to take out your phone, unlock it, open the app, click on speed id, and then scan the speed id than to just type in your numbers?


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Feb 4, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> how is it more convenient to take out your phone, unlock it, open the app, click on speed id, and then scan the speed id than to just type in your numbers?


Self checkout.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Feb 4, 2019)

busyzoningtoys said:


> Here’s a convenient but ‘bad’ idea; how about a speed ID barcode generator? Isn’t a speed ID just your login info and a time stamp?


It’s different every time that’s why it doesn’t work when you make a new one and expires when you leave


----------



## Mikuhl (Feb 5, 2019)

I won't do it because that might be the tipping point for the app, but login barcodes would only work on Zebras. The registers always think it's an item being scanned.


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Feb 5, 2019)

Mikuhl said:


> I won't do it because that might be the tipping point for the app, but login barcodes would only work on Zebras. The registers always think it's an item being scanned.


Login barcodes for the zebra 🤔 what’s the data in that besides number and password? Can you encode ‘tab’ and ‘enter’ keystrokes into it?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Feb 5, 2019)

busyzoningtoys said:


> Login barcodes for the zebra 🤔 what’s the data in that besides number and password? Can you encode ‘tab’ and ‘enter’ keystrokes into it?


You can. Someone on Reddit made one. Keep in mind though that anyone who has that barcode has access into your entire target employee account.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Feb 5, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> You can. Someone on Reddit made one. Keep in mind though that anyone who has that barcode has access into your entire target employee account.



i'm pretty sure the scanner is disabled when the myDevice is on the log in page now because of this


----------



## RunForACallBox (Feb 5, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> i'm pretty sure the scanner is disabled when the myDevice is on the log in page now because of this


Pretty sure it’s not because I still sign in with my login barcode that has tab & enter.


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Feb 5, 2019)

RunForACallBox said:


> Pretty sure it’s not because I still sign in with my login barcode that has tab & enter.


What’s the format to make a barcode?


----------



## RunForACallBox (Feb 5, 2019)

busyzoningtoys said:


> What’s the format to make a barcode?


The website i use.





						Login Barcode Creator
					

Use the form to create a login barcode that you can use to login to your handheld scanner device rather than manually keying in your username and password credentials each time you have to login.



					mwganson.freeyellow.com


----------



## can't touch this (Feb 6, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> i'm pretty sure the scanner is disabled when the myDevice is on the log in page now because of this



Nah fam I can scan UPCs and QR codes with the login page up and it plops the plaintext into the username field


----------



## JohnSith373 (Feb 6, 2019)

RunForACallBox said:


> Pretty sure it’s not because I still sign in with my login barcode that has tab & enter.


The scanner can go blind sometimes. Usually opening the last open app and scanning something or rebooting usually fixes it.
I was able to scan my QR login code today on the login page.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Feb 6, 2019)

can't touch this said:


> Nah fam I can scan UPCs and QR codes with the login page up and it plops the plaintext into the username field



i just tried on two devices and the scanner didnt work on the sign in page but did work in mywork


----------



## Mikuhl (Feb 7, 2019)

Once one of the offending apps have been opened like Audit or MPM, the device has to be restarted to release the scanner to all apps.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Feb 7, 2019)

Mikuhl said:


> Once one of the offending apps have been opened like Audit or MPM, the device has to be restarted to release the scanner to all apps.


@taytay @mobilelady


----------



## JohnSith373 (Feb 7, 2019)

Mikuhl said:


> Once one of the offending apps have been opened like Audit or MPM, the device has to be restarted to release the scanner to all apps.


Also opening said offending app and scanning an items _sometimes _releases the scanner for other apps.


----------



## Mikuhl (Feb 8, 2019)

In update 1.0.6 I added the ability to open the product image gallery.


----------



## Mikuhl (Feb 8, 2019)

iOS should update shortly. Android has already been updated. Enjoy


----------



## RunForACallBox (Feb 10, 2019)

When I touch the numerical button to type in a DPCI, how am I supposed to hit enter on iOS?


----------



## Mikuhl (Feb 10, 2019)

I will add a enter button to the right of the text. Android should update soon, and iOS will take forever like normal.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Feb 10, 2019)

Mikuhl said:


> I will add a enter button to the right of the text. Android should update soon, and iOS will take forever like normal.


Thank you for your work!


----------



## JohnSith373 (Feb 11, 2019)

RunForACallBox said:


> When I touch the numerical button to type in a DPCI, how am I supposed to hit enter on iOS?
> View attachment 7186


I thought it was just my phone bugging out


----------



## RunForACallBox (Feb 12, 2019)

I broke it


----------



## Mikuhl (Feb 12, 2019)

Looks like an item with no pictures! I can fix it but which item was it?


----------



## Mikuhl (Feb 12, 2019)

There we go, fixed it. It will just show without a picture if it has none. What a strange item.


----------



## Mikuhl (Feb 18, 2019)

👀


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Feb 18, 2019)

Mikuhl said:


> 👀
> 
> View attachment 7270


How do you handle the authentication?


----------



## Mikuhl (Feb 18, 2019)

Sadly, you have to put in your employee id and password. I will use a webview in the future to go through sso like you would Kronos, but flutter webviews do not currently have a way to get the HttpOnly secure cookies that the ancient Kronos API uses.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Feb 18, 2019)

Mikuhl said:


> Sadly, you have to put in your employee id and password. I will use a webview in the future to go through sso like you would Kronos, but flutter webviews do not currently have a way to get the HttpOnly secure cookies that the ancient Kronos API uses.


I guess my question is how do you process the authentication. I enter my password, then what? I would hope target doesn’t release that info (if my password is correct).


----------



## RunForACallBox (Feb 18, 2019)

Is there anyway you could put in a barcode generator for OPU locations?


----------



## Dog (Feb 19, 2019)

Hi 👀 the store I work at has a backroom on the lower level (all the backroom locations on this level start with 99B) and when I was working SFS the other day one of the locations I needed to scan was inaccessible however the product I needed was sitting on a pallet on the floor so I could get it. I figured I would just use this app to generate the barcode so that I could keep going or whatever but when I try to generate the barcode for locations on the lower level it either becomes unscannable by a mydevice or says “invalid barcode” when I can finally get it to scan. I’m on iOS


----------



## Mikuhl (Feb 19, 2019)

RunForACallBox said:


> Is there anyway you could put in a barcode generator for OPU locations?


What is the format for them?



Dog said:


> Hi 👀 the store I work at has a backroom on the lower level (all the backroom locations on this level start with 99B) and when I was working SFS the other day one of the locations I needed to scan was inaccessible however the product I needed was sitting on a pallet on the floor so I could get it. I figured I would just use this app to generate the barcode so that I could keep going or whatever but when I try to generate the barcode for locations on the lower level it either becomes unscannable by a mydevice or says “invalid barcode” when I can finally get it to scan. I’m on iOS


Can you send a screenshot of the barcode or tell me what you typed in?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Feb 19, 2019)

Mikuhl said:


> What is the format for them?
> 
> 
> Can you send a screenshot of the barcode or tell me what you typed in?


What you type in is location (SD, BR, FOS) followed by a letter, and 3 numbers. 

Example: SDN002

Idk what the barcode reads as though


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Feb 19, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> What you type in is location (SD, BR, FOS) followed by a letter, and 3 numbers.
> 
> Example: SDN002
> 
> Idk what the barcode reads as though


It’s just plain code 128, I’ve used a basic web based barcode generator to make those location barcodes


----------



## Mikuhl (Feb 21, 2019)

👀


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Feb 21, 2019)

@Mikuhl @taytay 

 hey, off topic question for you; on the target app, the map for cartwheel offers near you, do you have a link I can insert my store number into to get the full res vector image? Trying to make detailed maps of departments for the team and I don’t want the blueprint style view that I can pull on workbench. Looking for this


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Feb 21, 2019)

busyzoningtoys said:


> @Mikuhl @taytay View attachment 7287 hey, off topic question for you; on the target app, the map for cartwheel offers near you, do you have a link I can insert my store number into to get the full res vector image? Trying to make detailed maps of departments for the team and I don’t want the blueprint style view that I can pull on workbench. Looking for this


Try your store info page on t.com. Should be a link to a store map there


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Feb 21, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Try your store info page on t.com. Should be a link to a store map there


They gives a map with just big boxes for the departments, I need the detail that the cartwheel map provides as I’m using it to show what teams and team members own which areas


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Feb 21, 2019)

busyzoningtoys said:


> They gives a map with just big boxes for their departments, I need the detail that the cartwheel map provides as I’m using it to show what teams and team members own which areas


For me it shows the same type of map you posted with aisle numbers etc

Unrelated but where’s your GS? And why is your SCO laid out so weird


----------



## Mikuhl (Feb 21, 2019)

I'll get it when I get home from work. Is this on the iOS app because I can't see it on Android.


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Feb 22, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> For me it shows the same type of map you posted with aisle numbers etc
> 
> Unrelated but where’s your GS? And why is your SCO laid out so weird


GS is immediately to the right of the left-side entrance. SCO isn’t shown correctly on that map, it’s immediately to the right of the checklanes; the weird thing on the left is dollar spot and the weird thing on the right side is promo.


----------



## Mikuhl (Feb 22, 2019)

@busyzoningtoys
Go to Send HTTP Requests Online - https://www.reqbin.com/
In the box that has google.com put `https://prod.tgtneptune.com/v1/stores/1375/maps/svgs/floors/1` (change it to your store number)
Click headers and put `X-CLIENT-SLACK: flagship-nearby`
Click send and copy the content to a file with .svg extension.
You'll need to use something to convert it into a png.

EDIT: Looks like the svg is styled in the app, so you will have to change the colors yourself in something like illustrator or inkscape


----------



## Mikuhl (Mar 3, 2019)

UPDATE 1.0.9
Fix some errors on the products page


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 10, 2019)

Ok so I just downloaded this app. 
What can I use it for?
What can’t I use it for? 
What shouldn’t I use it for?

I’m on flow and I have my own area. I do flex’s some but never sfs. I don’t think we have that??


----------



## Mikuhl (Mar 10, 2019)

Its basically the Target App that looks like myWork. I wish I could do more but I am limited without access to the Developer API.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Mar 10, 2019)

Mikuhl said:


> Its basically the Target App that looks like myWork. I wish I could do more but I am limited without access to the Developer API.


What are all the APIs that are available here then? 


			https://developer.target.com/
		


I haven’t really scrolled through them but I thought that what the last person who made an app used


----------



## Mikuhl (Mar 10, 2019)

gsa4lyfe said:


> What are all the APIs that are available here then?
> 
> 
> https://developer.target.com/
> ...


I am a peasant normal team member without a email so I cannot log into this website.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Mar 10, 2019)

Mikuhl said:


> I am a peasant normal team member without a email so I cannot log into this website.


I mean I can't speak to regular TMs being allowed but for me it's just TM number and workbench password which everyone should have. Does it give you an error when you try to log in?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 10, 2019)

gsa4lyfe said:


> I mean I can't speak to regular TMs being allowed but for me it's just TM number and workbench password which everyone should have. Does it give you an error when you try to log in?


Only TMs with access to email (GSA up) can access them


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Mar 10, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Only TMs with access to email (GSA up) can access them


Thats dumb


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 10, 2019)

gsa4lyfe said:


> Thats dumb


I mean it makes sense for security reasons... but I think rather than blindly letting no regular ™ access and all TLs access is stupid. it should be an application where you like say what you wanna do with it, they approve access


----------



## NKG (Mar 10, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I mean it makes sense for security reasons... but I think rather than blindly letting no regular ™ access and all TLs access is stupid. it should be an application where you like say what you wanna do with it, they approve access



What would a tm need email for?


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Mar 11, 2019)

NKG said:


> What would a tm need email for?


I think she’s referring to the developer access not email


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Mar 12, 2019)

Mikuhl said:


> I am a peasant normal team member without a email so I cannot log into this website.





Amanda Cantwell said:


> Only TMs with access to email (GSA up) can access them


----------



## Mikuhl (Mar 12, 2019)

Yeah I emailed quite literally everyone about it. It seems like a mistake. Got no responses.

The HTTP status code that the login gives is Internal Server Error. Which does make me believe it's legitimately an error that they just said was a "feature"


----------



## CleanMyBackRoOm (Mar 12, 2019)

There's no way we would ever be able to get the Alerts would there...


----------



## Mikuhl (Mar 12, 2019)

I mean. I would even add a login page to secure it if that could mean I could add more features. But looks like no one is interested in letting me have access to the portal.


----------



## Creek (Mar 12, 2019)

@gsa4lyfe can you try inviting me and Mikuhl on the invitation page?


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Mar 12, 2019)

Creek said:


> @gsa4lyfe can you try inviting me and Mikuhl on the invitation page?


I could but you’d be considered an external user and be limited to very few APIs it seems. It requires an email address and a list all the APIs the developer would need access too


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Mar 12, 2019)

I’ve dug around in the APIs and the really good ones require you to be connected to tcwireless anyways


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Mar 12, 2019)

busyzoningtoys said:


> I’ve dug around in the APIs and the really good ones require you to be connected to tcwireless anyways


I’m still gonna play around with some of the plano APIs even if they require me to be connected to targets WiFi. It would still be handy to be able to pull up Twt metrics without accessing a computer. I know it’s coming to the mydevice soon but wouldn’t hurt to have for now.


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Mar 12, 2019)

gsa4lyfe said:


> I’m still gonna play around with some of the plano APIs even if they require me to be connected to targets WiFi. It would still be handy to be able to pull up Twt metrics without accessing a computer. I know it’s coming to the mydevice soon but wouldn’t hurt to have for now.


tcwireless is the secure network, do you know the password for it? If so please share lol


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Mar 12, 2019)

busyzoningtoys said:


> tcwireless is the secure network, do you know the password for it? If so please share lol


oh you're right....I know DGE but tcwireless I believe you need to download a profile from target to connect. Had an issue with a new registry iPad not connecting one time, called CSC and they had to force push the profile to the iPad to bypass the password. He told me target devices should never require a password to connect.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 15, 2019)

Tcwireless access is in air watch under profile on a zebra.


----------



## 2nate3 (Mar 19, 2019)

Any updates or new developments coming to the app anytime soon? I’ve been using it and it’s come in handy. Recommended it to all of the Target Mobile people at my store in lieu of them asking us to switch to 2 every time a guest asks them where something is.


----------



## DimensionNinja (Mar 19, 2019)

Was doing some searching and found this thread... Im doing a similar project and i do have a couple different official working apis. Send me a message and ill get together with you on Skype. One of the apis requires a simple key which i have', and another one uses your target login to access. Im thinking about making a "bouncer" or another api that uses their api so no data like api keys or info gets leaked to the public. I look foward to working along side you! Cheers.


----------



## Mikuhl (Mar 19, 2019)

2nate3 said:


> Any updates or new developments coming to the app anytime soon? I’ve been using it and it’s come in handy. Recommended it to all of the Target Mobile people at my store in lieu of them asking us to switch to 2 every time a guest asks them where something is.


I cant really do anything else without the developer API access.


----------



## Mikuhl (Mar 21, 2019)

Doing a small recreation of MPM to experiment with page views. I like how the cards peek out from the side.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Mar 21, 2019)

Mikuhl said:


> Doing a small recreation of MPM to experiment with page views. I like how the cards peek out from the side.


Is this all public? Do you not need access to APIs?


----------



## SuperTarget (Mar 21, 2019)

gsa4lyfe said:


> Is this all public? Do you not need access to APIs?



I think the it’s locked behind team member credentials but if you know the api address and have credentials it’s accessible. I’m sure you have to do some digging to find the urls for these as Target doesn’t advertise their existence


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Mar 21, 2019)

SuperTarget said:


> I think the it’s locked behind team member credentials but if you know the api address and have credentials it’s accessible. I’m sure you have to do some digging to find the urls for these as Target doesn’t advertise their existence


I mean I have access but I know Mikuhl doesn’t so I was just surprised to see them post that. I was excited if they finally got access to targets APIs


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Mar 21, 2019)

gsa4lyfe said:


> I mean I have access but I know Mikuhl doesn’t so I was just surprised to see them post that. I was excited if they finally got access to targets APIs


Do the developer APIs we can access allow you to access MPM and mywork info while not being on the tcwireless network?


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Mar 21, 2019)

busyzoningtoys said:


> Do the developer APIs we can access allow you to access MPM and mywork info while not being on the tcwireless network?


I honestly have no idea I haven’t played around much, still teaching myself some stuff but I assume it’s the same API that are used to create the apps STLs and such use to access MPM info from their personal devices so I wouldn’t think it’s that big of a stretch to assume


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Mar 21, 2019)

gsa4lyfe said:


> I honestly have no idea I haven’t played around much, still teaching myself some stuff but I assume it’s the same API that are used to create the apps STLs and such use to access MPM info from their personal devices so I wouldn’t think it’s that big of a stretch to assume


Which means access is determined by your login and not by the apps or the network. I called 701 and had the apps put on my phone and login failed, they said it would only work for exempt leaders.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Mar 21, 2019)

busyzoningtoys said:


> Which means access is determined by your login and not by the apps or the network. I called 701 and had the apps put on my phone and login failed, they said it would only work for exempt leaders.


Right but those apps are designed and written to only allow access to exempt TMs but I don’t believe the raw data comes with the same stipulations.


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Mar 21, 2019)

gsa4lyfe said:


> Right but those apps are designed and written to only allow access to exempt TMs but I don’t believe the raw data comes with the same stipulations.


🤔🤔🤔


----------



## Mikuhl (Mar 21, 2019)

That was all just data I wrote down from a picture. None of it was real data.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Mar 22, 2019)

busyzoningtoys said:


> Do the developer APIs we can access allow you to access MPM and mywork info while not being on the tcwireless network?



no, you can't access any of that data off-network.


----------



## Mikuhl (Mar 25, 2019)

Experiment. But I don't think I like it...


----------



## Mikuhl (Mar 26, 2019)

GIF | Gfycat
					

Watch and share more GIFs, videos, and memes on Gfycat




					gfycat.com
				




Redoing myStore, the search is using Flutters built in search functions, sadly I cannot change the keyboard type (yet) to a numeric one.









						GIF | Gfycat
					

Watch and share more GIFs, videos, and memes on Gfycat




					gfycat.com
				




Although now I am able to add extra functions depending on the data you type in.


----------



## Mikuhl (Mar 29, 2019)

An example of the current screen being take into context when you search/scan something. Scanning a location on a product screen will show a backstocking screen, instead of an information screen about the location.


----------



## can't touch this (Mar 30, 2019)

Wait, you can backstock with this? Or just see the backstock locations?


----------



## JohnSith373 (Mar 30, 2019)

can't touch this said:


> Wait, you can backstock with this? Or just see the backstock locations?


We cannot backstock with this. I think @Mikuhl is showing what could be.


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Mar 30, 2019)

JohnSith373 said:


> We cannot backstock with this. I think @Mikuhl is showing what could be.


Somebody grant this man access to the APIs. A lurker, someone who doesn’t post on here PM him. I would help but I feel like I’ve said enough on here that if I gave him access, when HQ inevitably finds out about the app or looks deeper into it, they’ll figure out who I am by looking at who accessed the APIs and knowing who I am by matching my info with my posts despite my efforts to slightly obfuscate details that would out me 😝


----------



## Mikuhl (Mar 30, 2019)

If my hint wasn't obvious enough, they already know. HQ is not too keen on Flutter, despite it being the #1 growing skill on LinkedIn, and a CRUCIAL part to Fuchsia which is rumored to replace Android. They are hesitant to take me, but they are totally fine with what I am doing, because only @taytay used the private API's that they only want used on secured hardware. Even though the login screen is totally public.

Meanwhile, I dusted off the old code, (have yet to totally refactor the application with my new knowledge) update 1.0.10 should be rolling out that changes the Code39 barcode's to Code128, hopefully being easier for the myDevice to read. (I thought the smaller number would be the simpler barcode...)


----------



## GreasyGary (Mar 30, 2019)

Mikuhl said:


> update 1.0.10 should be rolling out that changes the Code39 barcode's to Code128, hopefully being easier for the myDevice to read. (I thought the smaller number would be the simpler barcode...)



This is good news.  I wasn't sure if it was my phone or what, but a lot of times I have to hold my phone at a pretty good distance and an odd angle for the zebra to read a location barcode.  The delay actually got me caught the other day.  My ETL saw me scanning my phone (location didn't exist and I didn't feel like walking all the way to a printer to make a label) and asked if I was using "that MyWork app".  Hard to explain, but the way he said it and reacted when I told him made it seem like he had heard about it from up the chain rather than from another TM.

But, he didn't tell me not to use it or anything like that.  He trusts me enough to know that I know what I'm doing and wouldn't create errors or anything silly.


----------



## Mikuhl (Mar 30, 2019)

GreasyGary said:


> This is good news.  I wasn't sure if it was my phone or what, but a lot of times I have to hold my phone at a pretty good distance and an odd angle for the zebra to read a location barcode.


I hope it works, obviously have no way to test it because for me even the Code39 barcode's worked. I feel like its the different aspect ratios of some screens maybe squishing it too much, or the brightness blowing out the laser. Barcode's on phone screens are hard, the registers struggle to scan the target app sometimes.


----------



## GreasyGary (Mar 30, 2019)

Mikuhl said:


> I hope it works, obviously have no way to test it because for me even the Code39 barcode's worked. I feel like its the different aspect ratios of some screens maybe squishing it too much, or the brightness blowing out the laser. Barcode's on phone screens are hard, the registers struggle to scan the target app sometimes.



It could be the aspect ratio.  I'm on a phone that has a taller screen compared to the width to some phones.  And thinking about it, the way I have to hold it to get it to work actually makes the barcode appear shorter from top to bottom (if I put my eye where the zebra aperture is and hold my phone at the angle I have to in order to make it scan, it looks more like a backroom label).

I'll let ya know if I notice any changes once you roll out the new encoding.


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Mar 31, 2019)

Also, who am I kidding, they have to realize I’m probably the best publicity for modernization and the new op model that they’ve got on here, and I don’t leak documents etc that I’ve accessed etc, I just tell word of mouth stuff that isn’t a secret at my store, or things I’ve seen from others elsewhere 😝 I wouldn’t think they’d go after me lol


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Mar 31, 2019)

busyzoningtoys said:


> Also, who am I kidding, they have to realize I’m probably the best publicity for modernization and the new op model that they’ve got on here, and I don’t leak documents etc that I’ve accessed etc, I just tell word of mouth stuff that isn’t a secret at my store, or things I’ve seen from others elsewhere 😝 I wouldn’t think they’d go after me lol


Probably me first


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Mar 31, 2019)

gsa4lyfe said:


> Probably me first


😂 that’s what I was thinking


----------



## Mikuhl (Apr 1, 2019)

Has the barcode change been working better?

Edit: omg I actually forgot to submit it for iOS..


----------



## RunForACallBox (Apr 1, 2019)

Mikuhl said:


> Has the barcode change been working better?
> 
> Edit: omg I actually forgot to submit it for iOS..


Woooooow, lol. Kidding.


----------



## Mikuhl (Apr 2, 2019)

They rejected it because I accidentally left the "Updated to Android X" in the whats new section. Because they totally could not have an automated system to spot these key words and had to have me wait TWENTY HOURS for a human to read it..........


----------



## GreasyGary (Apr 2, 2019)

Mikuhl said:


> Has the barcode change been working better?
> 
> Edit: omg I actually forgot to submit it for iOS..



Oops, haven't been checking for updates.  I figured I'd see a post on here when it was ready.  I'll give it a shot tomorrow and let ya know.


----------



## GreasyGary (Apr 3, 2019)

Mikuhl said:


> Has the barcode change been working better?
> 
> Edit: omg I actually forgot to submit it for iOS..



Definitely working better on my S9+.  I think you may have been right about the aspect ratio.  It still doesn't seem to want to work from straight on, but a slight angle now works every time.  Whereas before sometimes it would take me a full minute to get it in juuust the right position for it to scan.

Thanks for the awesome app.


----------



## Mikuhl (Apr 3, 2019)

Update should appear on iOS now.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 6, 2019)

Awesome!


----------



## Sweet Pea (Apr 6, 2019)

Ok I tried the app today. I set up my cart barcode and parent barcode. But my zebra wouldn’t scan. What could I have done wrong? Is there a setting in the zebra?


----------



## GreasyGary (Apr 6, 2019)

Sweet Pea said:


> Ok I tried the app today. I set up my cart barcode and parent barcode. But my zebra wouldn’t scan. What could I have done wrong? Is there a setting in the zebra?



Did you try scanning it from different angles and distances?  It has been made a lot better in the latest version, but my phone can still be kind of finicky as far as what angle it can be scanned at.

I've now found one that pretty much works every time so it's automatic that I hold it that way, but for the first few tries, I thought it wasn't going to work.


----------



## Mikuhl (Apr 6, 2019)

I think really any other problems with scanning is just the same you see when you try to scan someone's Target app. Brightness is the main problem.


----------



## GreasyGary (Apr 6, 2019)

Mikuhl said:


> I think really any other problems with scanning is just the same you see when you try to scan someone's Target app. Brightness is the main problem.



What brightness level do you find works best?  When I was having issues, I first tried both making it brighter and dimmer and didn't really notice a difference. 

Luckily, since the update I've only had a problem scanning a location one time, and that could have easily been a fluke with the Zebra since there are times where actual labels won't scan.


----------



## Mikuhl (Apr 6, 2019)

GreasyGary said:


> What brightness level do you find works best?  When I was having issues, I first tried both making it brighter and dimmer and didn't really notice a difference.
> 
> Luckily, since the update I've only had a problem scanning a location one time, and that could have easily been a fluke with the Zebra since there are times where actual labels won't scan.


Yeah like 75% works. But that is true you have to make sure the Zebras are actually scanning stuff with all the problems they are having lately.


----------



## Mikuhl (Apr 10, 2019)

Experimenting with custom painters.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Apr 11, 2019)

@Mikuhl I added a shortcut launcher with a new app icon to better suit the app name.


----------



## Formina Sage (Apr 11, 2019)

RunForACallBox said:


> @Mikuhl I added a shortcut launcher with a new app icon to better suit the app name.
> View attachment 7726


Oh I didn't know the TBR shortcut put that jarring black bg on the icon :/ in Safari, the bg is transparent so it's white.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 11, 2019)

Formina Sage said:


> Oh I didn't know the TBR shortcut put that jarring black bg on the icon :/ in Safari, the bg is transparent so it's white.


FS— this weekend I’ll send you a new one that matches safari bg but isn’t transparent.


----------



## Mikuhl (Apr 12, 2019)

myFinances found wig disintegrated.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Apr 22, 2019)

So for some reason putting a “M” causes an issue where it won’t scan AT ALL. Even turned the brightness down and force closed the app just to make sure it wasn’t bugging out on me. First time over ever seen this happen.


----------



## Mikuhl (Apr 22, 2019)

If you replace M with another Letter does the huge gap disappear?


----------



## CrypticTM (Apr 22, 2019)

This app is incredibly convenient.  Just wanted to drop my thanks here.  Pretty sure even my Team Lead uses it now.


----------



## Mikuhl (Apr 22, 2019)

The M character is a bug with a known fix, waiting for the barcode plugin owner to fix it.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Apr 22, 2019)

Mikuhl said:


> If you replace M with another Letter does the huge gap disappear?


Yes


----------



## Mikuhl (Apr 23, 2019)

1.0.11 fixes the M character breaking the barcode. Android should be out right now, iOS will be out whenever apple feels like reviewing it. 😴 (I didn't forget this time too.)

Edit: Oh my god they are FORCING me to make screenshots for XS Max and the new iPad...
Edit: Ok there its submitted.


----------



## Mikuhl (Apr 24, 2019)

Should appear now.


----------



## Mikuhl (May 1, 2019)

myStore, except its a desktop application.


----------



## RunForACallBox (May 1, 2019)

Reminds me of myHome link. Miss using that.


----------



## GreasyGary (May 2, 2019)

Hey any chance we could get a way to set a default stockroom for the location barcode generator?  Or just have it remember the last one we used?

Would save me a little time since we don't have an 01A in my store.  Coincidentally, I found something backstocked in an 01A location the other day.  Wonder how that happened :O


----------



## PullMonkey (May 3, 2019)

So it WAS you I saw in the Flutter Discord...


----------



## Mikuhl (May 7, 2019)

Imagine running myStore on a wall... /s


----------



## Mikuhl (May 7, 2019)

Interesting problem when people have a dark theme on their device. Placed the barcode creators in a card to fix this!


----------



## RunForACallBox (May 7, 2019)

Anything new you are working on for the app? Maybe UPS, USPS, & FedEx pallet code generator. I hate when TMs don’t scan out pallets. It’s a pain to get those numbers and/or letters typed in.


----------



## Mikuhl (May 8, 2019)

RunForACallBox said:


> Anything new you are working on for the app? Maybe UPS, USPS, & FedEx pallet code generator. I hate when TMs don’t scan out pallets. It’s a pain to get those numbers and/or letters typed in.


What do they look like?


----------



## RunForACallBox (May 8, 2019)

Mikuhl said:


> What do they look like?


The last 6 Xs I would imagine would be the interchangeable numbers. The first 4 of the UPS would be store number. My store does not do FedEx so I would have to have further input from other members. Also other knowledge from other members of other USPS & UPS pallet numbers are similar so that there is no confusion.


----------



## Mikuhl (May 8, 2019)

Added a screen when Target does not return any information about something. Barcode is still visible for things like PCV, if it's impossible to find the item. (NOP and the last item was sold.)


----------



## Mikuhl (May 24, 2019)

In the new update I rewrote the entire app.
I hope I didn't miss anything.
If you get errors on the barcode generators, clear the app data, or on iOS, reinstall the app. (I don't know if old saved barcodes will conflict with the new ones)


----------



## SugarSugar (May 24, 2019)

I tried to use location barcode for the first time at work the other day, but I find it a bit cumbersome.

1. Allow lowercase letters as a valid input.
2. If I don't define a number (leave it blank), it will show example numbers as dark grey, but it's hard to tell from black. Maybe have a red background with black font?
3. This part kind of threw me off, but the barcode doesn't update if one of the numbers is not valid. Maybe fixing number 2 will fix that.
4. Make numbers bigger and space them out more to click.


----------



## Mikuhl (May 26, 2019)

Unfortunately I will have to unlist the app from the app stores as I have finally received the cease and desist call from Headquarters. Although I don't believe it will be down for long as all the technology I use is public API. I had a total of 4 engineers from Headquarters contact me about my app, they thought it was great, and one, even, installing it onto the Headquarters myDevice. (Seen in one of the earlier pages of this thread) So I don't see any problem here. They want to investigate the endpoints I use, and remove the logo from the app. (Which is already done on iOS) I thank you all for enjoying my creation, and I hope this will lead me into greater opportunities!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 26, 2019)

Hang in there! Spot might want to give you, a Corp job like taytay got.


----------



## Mikuhl (May 26, 2019)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Hang in there! Spot might want to give you, a Corp job like taytay got.


I wish. Though after talking with four people with no outcomes, I'm starting to get a hint they don't really want Flutter. I know I preach a lot about it but it's definitely shaking up native development and react. Especially for the future, as Flutter apps will be the only way to write for Fuchsia, the future of Android. And as well being able to write for Chromebooks that they want us to use. Plus Walmarts BYOD is light-years ahead, and headquarters is taking 10 steps back writing everything in Kotlin. But I digress.

It would be amazing!


----------



## SugarSugar (May 26, 2019)

Mikuhl said:


> I wish. Though after talking with four people with no outcomes, I'm starting to get a hint they don't really want Flutter. I know I preach a lot about it but it's definitely shaking up native development and react. Especially for the future, as Flutter apps will be the only way to write for Fuchsia, the future of Android. And as well being able to write for Chromebooks that they want us to use. Plus Walmarts BYOD is light-years ahead, and headquarters is taking 10 steps back writing everything in Kotlin. But I digress.
> 
> It would be amazing!



They DMed you here or they found your phone number somehow? O.O


----------



## Mikuhl (May 26, 2019)

SugarSugar said:


> They DMed you here or they found your phone number somehow? O.O


One found my email through the app page, one asked my STL to get my email, one DMed me here and set up a conference call with another.


----------



## Mikuhl (May 26, 2019)

Not any more.


----------



## RunForACallBox (May 26, 2019)

Will it still be useable as long as I don’t delete it? Like I literally use it everyday I’m at work.


----------



## Mikuhl (May 26, 2019)

Yes, the only thing that could possibly break in the future is if Google depreciated the easier barcode ml kit that I'm using.


----------



## Creek (May 28, 2019)

Mikuhl said:


> Yes, the only thing that could possibly break in the future is if Google depreciated the easier barcode ml kit that I'm using.



Or Target changes their API key...

Why not just parse HTML pages and repost, they can't get you for that.


----------



## Mikuhl (May 28, 2019)

Creek said:


> Or Target changes their API key...
> 
> Why not just parse HTML pages and repost, they can't get you for that.


myStore uses absolutely 0 API keys. Its all public stuff. This is why I don't feel its down for long because there's no private info I am showing.


----------



## RunForACallBox (May 28, 2019)

Angry your app is more helpful than their internal ones and makes TMs lives easier instead of harder.


----------



## Mikuhl (May 29, 2019)

RunForACallBox said:


> Angry your app is more helpful than their internal ones and makes TMs lives easier instead of harder.


If I dont hear anything from them for a few weeks I will put it back up, with the logo removed of course. I would assume the investigation was over at that point.


----------



## Mikuhl (Jun 1, 2019)

Pardon the emulator lag, a little something something this morning.


----------



## Mikuhl (Jun 4, 2019)

The 9th will be two weeks from the day they told me to take it down "for the time being". I gave them many contacts to contact me when the endpoint "investigation" has concluded. If I don't hear anything from them in that time I will put it back up, with the logo removed.


----------



## can't touch this (Jun 4, 2019)

Mikuhl said:


> One found my email through the app page, one asked my STL to get my email, *one DMed me here* and set up a conference call with another.



👀 👀 👀 👀 👀 👀

They live among us


----------



## Mikuhl (Jun 9, 2019)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=mikuhl.mystore

We're back.

iOS soon, like always.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Jun 9, 2019)

can't touch this said:


> 👀 👀 👀 👀 👀 👀
> 
> They live among us


I’d be more concerned they got his store number 😂


----------



## Mikuhl (Jun 15, 2019)

The real MVP of today.


----------



## Mikuhl (Jun 21, 2019)

Tried to deal with Targets grouping of items, but it isn't that easy. Information gets removed if you request anything other than the parent item. Not to mention the hackiest code trying to work with their mess. I'm surprised the Target App works at all looking at how they do things.


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Jun 21, 2019)

gsa4lyfe said:


> I’d be more concerned they got his store number 😂


Not that hard to do, just see what the first/most frequent store was that had queries from his app on the server


----------



## Mikuhl (Jun 23, 2019)

MY BAD!!! I HAD ALL COUNTRIES UNSELECTED ON IOS, I THOUGHT IT WAS OUT THIS WHOLE TIME.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Jun 23, 2019)

I


Mikuhl said:


> MY BAD!!! I HAD ALL COUNTRIES UNSELECTED ON IOS, I THOUGHT IT WAS OUT THIS WHOLE TIME.


 was going to ask even though I kept the previous upload but ended up getting sidetracked everytime.


----------



## Mikuhl (Jun 23, 2019)

Still have to fix the number search on ios, I'm waiting for Allow search page widget search field hint text and keyboard text input action to be customizable by somarkoe · Pull Request #28807 · flutter/flutter - https://github.com/flutter/flutter/pull/28807 to merge so I can get rid of my hacks.


----------



## Mikuhl (Jun 25, 2019)

Flutter: Building WearOS app
					

This article will help you to build a Flutter Wear OS (Android Wear) app from scratch.




					medium.com
				




myStore ON YOUR WATCHES SOON!!! \s


----------



## Mikuhl (Jun 26, 2019)

Lol


----------



## Mikuhl (Jun 26, 2019)

Maybe I'll make it able to print flex cart labels.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 26, 2019)

Mikuhl said:


> Maybe I'll make it able to print flex cart labels.


And OPU hold locations?


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Jun 26, 2019)

Y


Mikuhl said:


> Maybe I'll make it able to print flex cart labels.


yessss enable printing plzzz


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Jun 26, 2019)

Mikuhl said:


> Maybe I'll make it able to print flex cart labels.


Make what able to print flex?


----------



## Mikuhl (Jun 27, 2019)

Worst development process is coding everything and then waiting until you go to work to see if it works. 
@mobileFellow @taytay Can I take a printer home? 😂


----------



## Mikuhl (Jun 28, 2019)

Not sure why the size is wrong. Must have messed up measuring it.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Jun 28, 2019)

Mikuhl said:


> View attachment 8214
> 
> View attachment 8215
> 
> Not sure why the size is wrong. Must have messed up measuring it.


I mean it’s cool but why not just use a mydevice? And if you don’t have a mydevice there’s no situation where you’ll need a cart barcode


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 28, 2019)

gsa4lyfe said:


> I mean it’s cool but why not just use a mydevice? And if you don’t have a mydevice there’s no situation where you’ll need a cart barcode


Sometimes we don’t have a mydevice.


----------



## Mikuhl (Jun 28, 2019)

I'll have the ability to long press a printer and print whatever ZPL your heart desires. So it will be easy to create any type of barcode you need.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Jun 28, 2019)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Sometimes we don’t have a mydevice.


Right but if you don’t have a device you have no need to print a cart barcode? The only reason you would ever need one is to do something on a mydevice hence having one already. Again it’s super cool I just don’t get the functionality of it


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Jun 28, 2019)

Mikuhl said:


> I'll have the ability to long press a printer and print whatever ZPL your heart desires. So it will be easy to create any type of barcode you need.


Ahhh that’s pretty cool then


----------



## A234 (Jun 29, 2019)

How are you connecting to the printers?  Super rad.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 29, 2019)

A234 said:


> How are you connecting to the printers?  Super rad.


Someone a while ago posted the mydevices don’t even connect to the printers. They somehow pretty much send into the ether “TXXXXPXXXX, Print this!” And then PXXXX checks its queue and prints

The POSs do though as they have a way of knowing if the printer is offline


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Jun 29, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Someone a while ago posted the mydevices don’t even connect to the printers. They somehow pretty much send into the ether “TXXXXPXXXX, Print this!” And then PXXXX checks its queue and prints
> 
> The POSs do though as they have a way of knowing if the printer is offline


Right but that works because both the mydevice and the printer are connected to TCwireless. It’s the same idea with an at home wireless printer. But these are also Bluetooth printers so that could be a possibility


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 29, 2019)

gsa4lyfe said:


> Right but that works bevauee both the mydevice and the printer are connected to TCwireless. It’s  the same idea with an at home wireless printer. But these are also Bluetooth printers so that could be a possibility


And that would explain why POS, which is hardwired would work differently. Thanks for the better explanation than mine lol


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 29, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> And that would explain why POS, which is hardwired would work differently. Thanks for the better explanation than mine lol


Though it doesn’t explain why home printers your computer can tell if it’s offline when it tries to connect the first time but mydevices can’t tell it’s offline at all (until it tries and fails to print).


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Jun 29, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Though it doesn’t explain why home printers your computer can tell if it’s offline when it tries to connect the first time but mydevices can’t tell it’s offline at all (until it tries and fails to print).


Your home or office computer would still add your print job to the queue regardless of being online or offline. I’ve had a few times at work the printer goes offline or there’s an error and everyone try’s to print without fixing the error or clearing the queue. I can’t count the amount of times I’ve shown my ETL HR how to clear the printer queue when one file fails to print and she does nothing about it and just keeps sending crap to the printer. It’s just easy to see why it won’t print or if it’s offline on your computer because it just shows you more. I’m sure the mydevice has the capabilities to check if a printer is offline but mywork jusy likely isn’t programmed as such


----------



## Mikuhl (Jun 29, 2019)

Example of being able to send custom ZPL document to the printer, but otherwise I'll put print buttons on the barcode generators.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 29, 2019)

Would it be possible to do OPU Hold Location Barcodes?

Format as follows (someone else check this!)

2-3 letter location code (SD, BR, FOS, MC) (could be a dropdown)
1 letter (A-Z)
3 numbers (001-999)

Example: SDA002

HUGE bonus points if you could bulk print specific labels (ie: print SD A-C 001-002)

Also, references to ZPL should probably be updated to ZPL*, since that's the printer setting we use.


----------



## Mikuhl (Jul 1, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Would it be possible to do OPU Hold Location Barcodes?
> 
> Format as follows (someone else check this!)
> 
> ...



I figured out the label size, I think I could finish it up tonight. I'll add hold locations. I'll have to figure out how to do batch printing nicely, later. Also the printer can be on any setting you want, the printers automatically figure it out. I printed a ZPL on PDF mode and it printed just fine.


----------



## SugarSugar (Jul 2, 2019)

Why arent lower case allowed when making barcodes?


----------



## Mikuhl (Jul 2, 2019)

SugarSugar said:


> Why arent lower case allowed when making barcodes?


Next update will fix it.


----------



## Sushi2Go (Jul 10, 2019)

I have a feature request. For BTS, I often need to check home/dual location to fill seasonal. Is there a way to have mystore scan a barcode and save that into a list to scan on the zebra?

That way I dont have to write down the DPCI or take a picture of the barcode to scan.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 10, 2019)

Sushi2Go said:


> I have a feature request. For BTS, I often need to check home/dual location to fill seasonal. Is there a way to have mystore scan a barcode and save that into a list to scan on the zebra?
> 
> That way I dont have to write down the DPCI or take a picture of the barcode to scan.


There is a sticker usually next to label saying other location


----------



## Mikuhl (Jul 12, 2019)

I'm trying to figure out printing but the printers are stuck in Journal mode which means you need to have the exact size of the label. I tried to use CPCL but the printers just ignore it even though they 100% can use CPCL. @taytay @mobileFellow can you send me the ZPL codes that myWork uses 😭


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Jul 25, 2019)

Hey @Mikuhl when using the backroom location barcode it doesn’t let me change the letters like 01A and Section B buy I can change the aisle numbers and location number?


----------



## Signing66 (Jul 25, 2019)

gsa4lyfe said:


> Hey @Mikuhl when using the backroom location barcode it doesn’t let me change the letters like 01A and Section B buy I can change the aisle numbers and location number?



Capitalize the letters.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Jul 25, 2019)

Signing66 said:


> Capitalize the letters.


That worked! I dont remember that being an issue last time I used it but thank you!!


----------



## GreasyGary (Jul 26, 2019)

So assuming you get the printing working good, how would we connect to a printer?  Is there some button on them that makes them bluetooth discoverable or something?


----------



## can't touch this (Jul 26, 2019)

pairing your personal device to Target equipment is probably not the best idea, for several reasons


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Jul 26, 2019)

GreasyGary said:


> So assuming you get the printing working good, how would we connect to a printer?  Is there some button on them that makes them bluetooth discoverable or something?


All of them are automatically discoverable already. If you open your phones bluetooth setting in your equipment room they’ll all pop up


----------



## BoxCutter (Jul 26, 2019)

can't touch this said:


> pairing your personal device to Target equipment is probably not the best idea, for several reasons





gsa4lyfe said:


> All of them are automatically discoverable already. If you open your phones bluetooth setting in your equipment room they’ll all pop up



This made me think of this quote:

"Your scientists were so preoccupied with whether or not they could, they didn’t stop to think if they should."
                              - Ian Malcom, Jurassic Park


----------



## can't touch this (Jul 26, 2019)

BoxCutter said:


> This made me think of this quote:
> 
> "Your scientists were so preoccupied with whether or not they could, they didn’t stop to think if they should."
> - Ian Malcom, Jurassic Park



The most memorable scene in Jurassic Park IMO was the kids using the 3D IRIX file manager on an SGI box


those things absolutely shat on everything else available at the time and to this day are cool af. I would own a working example myself if a fully specced out system in working condition weren't still going for 1000+ bones _without_ a display. RIP.


----------



## can't touch this (Jul 26, 2019)

Also it shoulda been Triassic Park because a supercontinent that's almost all desert is a lit setting for science-fiction-y stuff

they could've done a lot of spooky shit with resurrected therapsids and ichthyosaurs


----------



## mizl (Jul 27, 2019)

Ooooh I love the printing options, I've played around with Zebra apps before on my phone to print labels (labeling Guest Service printers and other dumb shit) and it was always so fussy. Also, shoutout to this app for helping me with price change the other day, because it was too convoluted to switch to myWork to paste every DPCI to see the picture on target.com.


----------



## Mikuhl (Jul 27, 2019)

Ill test out printing again today trying to get it to work. Figured out that it was able to print stuff left-aligned, but every time I tried to center it, it would not print at all. Strange.


----------



## Mikuhl (Jul 28, 2019)

myStore coming to the Nintendo Switch


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 5, 2019)

@Mikuhl, you save my a$$ today. I found something that the spot zebra could not find.


----------



## Mikuhl (Aug 5, 2019)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> @Mikuhl, you save my a$$ today. I found something that the spot zebra could not find.


What was it?


----------



## Mikuhl (Aug 5, 2019)

Just updated to 1.1.2, changed the search page, added the In Stock switch back cause I think I accidentally removed it one day.


----------



## Mikuhl (Aug 5, 2019)

1.1.3 coming out cause I accidentallyed the search page.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Aug 6, 2019)

Do you know about the issue where there’s no enter button if I search with the keypad


----------



## Mikuhl (Aug 6, 2019)

gsa4lyfe said:


> Do you know about the issue where there’s no enter button if I search with the keypad


I put a search icon for you poor iOS users.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Aug 6, 2019)

Mikuhl said:


> I put a search icon for you poor iOS users.


Damn 😂😂


----------



## Mikuhl (Aug 6, 2019)

It be released for iOS now


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 11, 2019)

Mikuhl said:


> What was it?


087-16-0459 - I used the search option of avengers toys on your app.


----------



## Mikuhl (Aug 11, 2019)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> 087-16-0459 - I used the search option of avengers toys on your app.


MyWork search is truly trash.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Aug 11, 2019)

Mikuhl said:


> MyWork search is truly trash.


It’s so bad.... I don’t understand why. They have the capability to make a real search function that well... functions but it still sucks


----------



## Mikuhl (Aug 11, 2019)

gsa4lyfe said:


> It’s so bad.... I don’t understand why. They have the capability to make a real search function that well... functions but it still sucks


Godlike search would be myStore/Target App search + separated colors.


----------



## Creek (Aug 11, 2019)

If there is no UPC, please make it still have a DPCI barcode


----------



## Mikuhl (Aug 12, 2019)

Creek said:


> If there is no UPC, please make it still have a DPCI barcode


I'll check this. I thought I made it display whatever it gives me.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Aug 12, 2019)

Mikuhl said:


> I'll check this. I thought I made it display whatever it gives me.


Some will return “here’s a barcode anyway” but sometimes it does this


----------



## Mikuhl (Aug 12, 2019)

gsa4lyfe said:


> Some will return “here’s a barcode anyway” but sometimes it does this


That means it didn't give a DPCI back. If @taytay and @mobileFellow allow me to name drop them if information security calls me for using the PUBLIC digital_items API I would be able to fix a lot of stuff.


----------



## Mikuhl (Aug 12, 2019)

Like there are worse API's other than digital_items. I just want myStore to work better


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Aug 12, 2019)

Mikuhl said:


> That means it didn't give a DPCI back. If @taytay and @mobileFellow allow me to name drop them if information security calls me for using the PUBLIC digital_items API I would be able to fix a lot of stuff.


Is there a way to take the text input and turn it into a barcode since I’m typing in the dpci to search for the barcode. Or maybe just add a dpci barcode generator? Either way the app has saved me a ton recently not creating errors while pulling 1 for 1s and not having to back out audit the location and go back in! So big thanks! Also a ton of my TMs love it and say it’s so much easier than searching the mydevice which I agree


----------



## Mikuhl (Aug 12, 2019)

New update coming out, solves the problem of item grouping, you can select the variations you want. It will also try to find the correct variation based on the item numbers you entered.





Please tell me if you find an item with more than 2 variations on target.com


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Aug 13, 2019)

@Mikuhl


----------



## MajorChomp (Aug 13, 2019)

gsa4lyfe said:


> It’s so bad.... I don’t understand why. They have the capability to make a real search function that well... functions but it still sucks



If a guest asks me about the name of a product to look for and I don’t have a DPCI or UPCI to go on, I do NOT use myWork half the time. MyWork is the most unreliable tool for searching by name.

In other note, I just seen this thread for the first time, downloaded myStore. Looking forward on tryin this out.


----------



## Mikuhl (Aug 13, 2019)

gsa4lyfe said:


> @Mikuhl


This will fix in the new version. Put that whole freaking section in a try catch cause u can't trust Target for NOTHING lmao.


----------



## JAShands (Aug 13, 2019)

MajorChomp said:


> If a guest asks me about the name of a product to look for and I don’t have a DPCI or UPCI to go on, I do NOT use myWork half the time. MyWork is the most unreliable tool for searching by name.
> 
> In other note, I just seen this thread for the first time, downloaded myStore. Looking forward on tryin this out.


Same. I look it up on my phone, get the DPCI, then look it up.


----------



## Mikuhl (Aug 13, 2019)

Google is reviewing apps like Apple now. So updates are pending for a long time. Sorry


----------



## Mikuhl (Aug 13, 2019)

Update now available on iOS, Android is still waiting... wow thats a first...


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Aug 13, 2019)

Mikuhl said:


> Update now available on iOS, Android is still waiting... wow thats a first...


Yay thank you! Also anyway to get a search history like mywork instead of the suggested search thing of women’s dresses everytime?


----------



## Mikuhl (Aug 13, 2019)

gsa4lyfe said:


> Yay thank you! Also anyway to get a search history like mywork instead of the suggested search thing of women’s dresses everytime?


Actually there's code for this in right now, I didn't get to finish it yet. I'll work on that next.

Android update is finally out lol


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Aug 13, 2019)

Mikuhl said:


> Actually there's code for this in right now, I didn't get to finish it yet. I'll work on that next.
> 
> Android update is finally out lol


Awesome you’re the best


----------



## Formina Sage (Aug 13, 2019)

Wondering if grayscale accent colors would work better in the otherwise awesome dark mode


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Aug 13, 2019)

Just curious how fast the stores update? Like the store that just opened today is it automatic or do you have to manually add them all?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 13, 2019)

gsa4lyfe said:


> Just curious how fast the stores update? Like the store that just opened today is it automatic or do you have to manually add them all?


If it pulls from public target apis, I would assume it’s automatic


----------



## Mikuhl (Aug 13, 2019)

gsa4lyfe said:


> Just curious how fast the stores update? Like the store that just opened today is it automatic or do you have to manually add them all?


As long as it appears in the Target app.


----------



## MajorChomp (Aug 13, 2019)

Just wanted to say this app worked great today!
 One of our Backroom labels was ripped and honestly with the amount of crap I had to do in a tight deadline I wasn’t ready to go walk all the way to the other side of the store just to print a barcode just to walk back to scan my items out. 

So I just opened the app , type in the location bar code and scan it, voila! Omg such a life saver.

And the search is so much better than myWork by a long shot, thank you!


----------



## Mikuhl (Aug 14, 2019)

MajorChomp said:


> Just wanted to say this app worked great today!
> One of our Backroom labels was ripped and honestly with the amount of crap I had to do in a tight deadline I wasn’t ready to go walk all the way to the other side of the store just to print a barcode just to walk back to scan my items out.
> 
> So I just opened the app , type in the location bar code and scan it, voila! Omg such a life saver.
> ...


Glad you like it.


----------



## Walmart (Aug 15, 2019)

Mikuhl said:


> Glad you like it.



For location labels, can you make it auto jump to next field after filling in the required numbers/letters? I hate clicking the next field multiple times just to type 1-3 digits.


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Aug 15, 2019)

Walmart said:


> For location labels, can you make it auto jump to next field after filling in the required numbers/letters? I hate clicking the next field multiple times just to type 1-3 digits.


This


----------



## MajorChomp (Aug 15, 2019)

busyzoningtoys said:


> This



Third. Please please


----------



## Mikuhl (Aug 15, 2019)

I don't know if you mean this but if you click enter it will go to the next field and highlight the text for you to change.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Aug 15, 2019)

Mikuhl said:


> I don't know if you mean this but if you click enter it will go to the next field and highlight the text for you to change.


iOS doesn’t have this *next* button unless you are in the full keyboard, clicking on numbers pulls up the numerical keyboard which does not include a *next* key. I still have go back & forth when inputting a location.


----------



## Mikuhl (Aug 15, 2019)

RunForACallBox said:


> iOS doesn’t have this *next* button unless you are in the full keyboard, clicking on numbers pulls up the numerical keyboard which does not include a *next* key. I still have go back & forth when inputting a location.


I keep forgetting apple is stupid.


----------



## novsix (Aug 16, 2019)

please don't have the fields auto advance, if you make a typo it will just make it harder to correct because it will just keep on jumping fields.  if we can just type in the location without any field boxes that would probably be better


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 16, 2019)

novsix said:


> please don't have the fields auto advance, if you make a typo it will just make it harder to correct because it will just keep on jumping fields.  if we can just type in the location without any field boxes that would probably be better


Well the point is you could have the back key jump back too


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Aug 16, 2019)

novsix said:


> please don't have the fields auto advance, if you make a typo it will just make it harder to correct because it will just keep on jumping fields.  if we can just type in the location without any field boxes that would probably be better


I like the field boxes because it auto changes to number pad for me and back to keyboard


----------



## Mikuhl (Aug 18, 2019)

Should recent items be in a new page?


----------



## GreasyGary (Aug 18, 2019)

I like the way you have it there.  Expandable so it's right there when you want it and collapsible for when you don't. 

I suppose there could also be a page for it if people wanted more information than just the DPCI,  so like the recent items page might show Item Thumbnail, DPCI, Onhands, location and maybe a tiny upc barcode if there is room for all recent items?  I could see that maybe being useful in some cases.   But as far as just to have the list to recall from, what you have in those screenshots seems perfect.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Aug 18, 2019)

Mikuhl said:


> View attachment 8473View attachment 8474
> 
> Should recent items be in a new page?


That looks great. Maybe do like the most recent item how you have it then a see more option and it’ll be a new page with a list of the last like 10 or so


----------



## Mikuhl (Aug 21, 2019)

1.1.5, History & Recent Items out on iOS. Looks like Google is still taking their time.


----------



## Mikuhl (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## Mikuhl (Aug 25, 2019)

Mikuhl said:


> 1.1.5, History & Recent Items out on iOS. Looks like Google is still taking their time.


Yall wtf its been 4 days Google is on something I swear.


----------



## BoxCutter (Aug 25, 2019)

Mikuhl said:


> Yall wtf its been 4 days Google is on something I swear.


Maybe it got lost in the mail???😃


----------



## Mikuhl (Aug 25, 2019)

BoxCutter said:


> Maybe it got lost in the mail???😃


The carrier pigeon must have gotten eaten again.

I think next update I'm going to start from scratch again, I will use api.target.com instead of redsky.target.com, as the api shows more items than redsky does. (Still not all that the myDevice can) The API clearly states the endpoints I will use are public, (even though they are the exact ones @taytay used) If information security calls me I will fight it until they clearly state they are not public (or hire me lol)

Starting from scratch is really refreshing, as I will be able to use all the knowledge I learned since creating it before.


----------



## Mikuhl (Aug 31, 2019)

Five thousand years later it's out for Android. Really Google?


----------



## Mikuhl (Sep 1, 2019)

Mikuhl said:


> I will use api.target.com instead of redsky.target.com



After second thought, I can see now why the myDevice doesn't work half the time.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Sep 3, 2019)

Can the next one have Price Match?
Idk much about what the PM App does but I believe it just goes to the competition's website and does a query for the UPC.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Sep 3, 2019)

starmaster1000 said:


> Idk much about what the PM App does but I believe it just goes to the competition's website and does a query for the UPC.


Correct.


----------



## BoxCutter (Sep 3, 2019)

With the Android update, when you enter in a backroom location, and you enter in a letter, the forward/next button turns into a return button that when pressed doesn't advance the cursor to the next field.


----------



## Mikuhl (Sep 5, 2019)

2019-09-05 00-30-23 GIF | Gfycat
					

Watch and share 2019-09-05 00-30-23 GIFs on Gfycat




					gfycat.com


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Sep 5, 2019)

Mikuhl said:


> 2019-09-05 00-30-23 GIF | Gfycat
> 
> 
> Watch and share 2019-09-05 00-30-23 GIFs on Gfycat
> ...


Is that a concept you created? If so that’s awesome


----------



## Mikuhl (Sep 5, 2019)

Yep. It uses Google to try to get straight to the page. It will be better than UPC search for websites like Walmart where different colors are under the same UPC. (Like try to use the current price match for any instax color other than lime green, it will seem like Walmart doesn't sell them, which is not true)


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Sep 5, 2019)

Mikuhl said:


> Yep. It uses Google to try to get straight to the page. It will be better than UPC search for websites like Walmart where different colors are under the same UPC. (Like try to use the current price match for any instax color other than lime green, it will seem like Walmart doesn't sell them, which is not true)


Why is this better than the real price match app


----------



## Mikuhl (Sep 5, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Why is this better than the real price match app


Has support for all websites that Target price matches, can try to auto find the items page (long press) if a UPC search (single press) doesn't help. (The Walmart and Instax scenario I said in previous post, and GameStop that doesn't support UPC search on their end). Will work on most items even if they are not sold on target.com (Surprisingly the current price match app has the problem myStore does)
I can make it where the most relevant websites appear first too.


----------



## Mikuhl (Sep 5, 2019)

Sort based on context.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Sep 9, 2019)

Mikuhl said:


> View attachment 8598View attachment 8599View attachment 8600View attachment 8601
> 
> Sort based on context.


@taytay can we fire the price match app team  and replace them with this guy


----------



## Mikuhl (Sep 9, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> @taytay can we fire the price match app team  and replace them with this guy


Would love to, no one on the myDevice team is interested though.


----------



## Irdasur (Sep 10, 2019)

Mikuhl said:


> Would love to, no one on the myDevice team is interested though.




Such a shame. 

Thanks for the app! Its a huge life saver for SFS and backroom locations I can't be bothered to pull from the back.


----------



## sammi (Sep 10, 2019)

Where is the price match feature located?


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Sep 10, 2019)

sammi said:


> Where is the price match feature located?


He is still testing it


----------



## Mikuhl (Sep 10, 2019)

gsa4lyfe said:


> He is still testing it


I don't think I will release it because I don't have a way to map barcodes or dpcis to tcin. The more lenient endpoint that lets me see non target com stuff ONLY uses tcin. You can find a tcin through target com, but then whats the use.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 10, 2019)

Mikuhl said:


> I don't think I will release it because I don't have a way to map barcodes or dpcis to tcin. The more lenient endpoint that lets me see non target com stuff ONLY uses tcin. You can find a tcin through target com, but then whats the use.


Sign me up as tester of the price match app


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Sep 10, 2019)

Mikuhl said:


> I don't think I will release it because I don't have a way to map barcodes or dpcis to tcin. The more lenient endpoint that lets me see non target com stuff ONLY uses tcin. You can find a tcin through target com, but then whats the use.


That’s fair. If it’s not 100% it doesn’t make sense to release. At the end of the day it’s your reputation. You’ve done more than enough for us target peeps and we all appreciate it


----------



## TargetSigningHo (Sep 15, 2019)

This app is so damn useful during inventory. Especially if you do financials!


----------



## starmaster1000 (Sep 15, 2019)

"Here's a barcode..." needs an apostrophe.


----------



## Mikuhl (Sep 15, 2019)

omg unplayable!!!


----------



## RunForACallBox (Sep 16, 2019)

So I think I’m having issues with “99” backroom locations. They will not scan. I changed it to “01” and it scanned. May have to do more testing, but I thought I’d bring it to your attention to start. @Mikuhl


----------



## blodia (Sep 22, 2019)

Not sure if this has been reported yet but I'm having an issue with printer barcodes. My store has a leading zero in the store number (T0xxx), and when I try to use the barcode it uses "Txxx" which isn't recognized as a printer. Screenshot below. (Random store used for anonymity 😬)

It should be T0176 in the barcode.


----------



## Mikuhl (Sep 27, 2019)

Rewrote the app, again. Its now neat enough for me to make the repository public: MichaelPriebe/mystore - https://github.com/MichaelPriebe/mystore ✨



blodia said:


> Not sure if this has been reported yet but I'm having an issue with printer barcodes. My store has a leading zero in the store number (T0xxx), and when I try to use the barcode it uses "Txxx" which isn't recognized as a printer.


Also fixed this. Update whenever google and apple feel like it.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Sep 29, 2019)

Ok, what happened to where it would select All the text? That was super fast.


----------



## Mikuhl (Sep 29, 2019)

RunForACallBox said:


> Ok, what happened to where it would select All the text? That was super fast.


I had a problem where it kept two cursors. I will work on it tonight and see if I can make it better.


----------



## SuperTarget (Sep 29, 2019)

I have a problem where if I move to the next field the other cursor stays so I literally have like all 5 cursors blinking


----------



## RunForACallBox (Sep 29, 2019)

SuperTarget said:


> I have a problem where if I move to the next field the other cursor stays so I literally have like all 5 cursors blinking


So do I.


----------



## Mikuhl (Sep 29, 2019)

I was able to get it working and make the code a little simpler too  Update is submitted.


----------



## Mikuhl (Oct 1, 2019)

I wanna add a pog peg calculator that will tell you the amount of holes to skip to have all your pegs be even.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Oct 1, 2019)

Mikuhl said:


> I wanna add a pog peg calculator that will tell you the amount of holes to skip to have all your pegs be even.


Will you marry me


----------



## Mikuhl (Oct 3, 2019)

Oops there has been a bug that caused DPCI searches to never work. My bad.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 3, 2019)

Not long. A day or 2.


----------



## Mikuhl (Oct 3, 2019)

Update is submitted, fixed the DPCI search not returning items. Also added a fallback for when the Target App doesn't return information about a product. This might get me in trouble.


----------



## Mikuhl (Oct 17, 2019)

Oops, there has been a bug that caused some items to think target.com didn't return anything! This is mainly on Fixtures and Non Retail items. Next update you should be able to see these items.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Oct 17, 2019)

Any way to ya w an option that only shows items in your store like target app? I like that myStore shows the clearance price but sometimes way too many items come up when I get bored and look up something like cookware and scroll through to see what’s on clearance


----------



## Mikuhl (Oct 17, 2019)

gsa4lyfe said:


> Any way to ya w an option that only shows items in your store like target app? I like that myStore shows the clearance price but sometimes way too many items come up when I get bored and look up something like cookware and scroll through to see what’s on clearance


There is a switch on the search page that says In Stock, its the best It will let me do.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Oct 17, 2019)

Mikuhl said:


> There is a switch on the search page that says In Stock, its the best It will let me do.


Ahhh I completely missed that. Nevermind then haha


----------



## Mikuhl (Oct 18, 2019)

Hope you like the new design. I'm not going to change all the app store images because oh my god does that take forever.


----------



## BoxCutter (Oct 19, 2019)

Again, thank you for all your work on this. Almost every day at work I find this app to be a God send.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 27, 2019)

@Mikuhl, can you create tm# label on your app?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 27, 2019)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> @Mikuhl, can you create tm# label on your app?


Bonus if you can create speed id (though I think those are dynamic by POS so that probably can’t happen)


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 27, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Bonus if you can create speed id (though I think those are dynamic by POS so that probably can’t happen)


I don't want speed id.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 27, 2019)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> I don't want speed id.


Wait that’s true, security issues. Never mind. ™ barcode may not be the best idea either...


----------



## starmaster1000 (Oct 27, 2019)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> @Mikuhl, can you create tm# label on your app?





Amanda Cantwell said:


> Wait that’s true, security issues. Never mind. ™ barcode may not be the best idea either...



What's this TM barcode y'all want?

What would be its function? (Not being a challenging person, just genuinely curious how it would be of advantage to us!  )

Also @Amanda Cantwell  why is your TM always superscript like Trademark? What kinda phone you got lol


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 27, 2019)

starmaster1000 said:


> What's this TM barcode y'all want?
> 
> What would be its function? (Not being a challenging person, just genuinely curious how it would be of advantage to us!  )
> 
> Also @Amanda Cantwell  why is your TM always superscript like Trademark? What kinda phone you got lol


I think he meant ™ discount barcode, but that seems to be a security/fraud issue.
It’s my iPhone, it always corrects it and I’m too lazy to disable it lol


----------



## lifeblows10 (Oct 27, 2019)

Just noticed - when you’re looking at an item, “Highlights” and “Description” is misspelled.


----------



## JohnSith373 (Oct 28, 2019)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> @Mikuhl, can you create tm# label on your app?


The login generator or just a barcode of the TM# itself, like the discount card?


----------



## Mikuhl (Oct 28, 2019)

lifeblows10 said:


> Just noticed - when you’re looking at an item, “Highlights” and “Description” is misspelled.


I'll fix this in whatever next update I will do.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 28, 2019)

with new login changes on the zebra, I was thinking a tm barcode might be faster to login to.


----------



## BoxCutter (Oct 28, 2019)

Wasn't there a bar code generator you could download here that would fill in the TM number and password on the old Touch myDevices?

That was incredibly handy.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 28, 2019)

They disabled the barcode scanner on the login screen though AFAIK


----------



## RunForACallBox (Oct 28, 2019)

Yeah the scanner is disabled on the login screen now with the PIN update. There goes my barcode I had been using. 🙄


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Oct 28, 2019)

RunForACallBox said:


> Yeah the scanner is disabled on the login screen now with the PIN update. There goes my barcode I had been using. 🙄


I haven’t tried if the scanner works put you can hit options and log in with password and it brings you to the old log in


----------



## JohnSith373 (Oct 28, 2019)

RunForACallBox said:


> Yeah the scanner is disabled on the login screen now with the PIN update. There goes my barcode I had been using. 🙄


Is the PIN update a slow rollout?


----------



## RunForACallBox (Oct 28, 2019)

gsa4lyfe said:


> I haven’t tried if the scanner works put you can hit options and log in with password and it brings you to the old log in


Interesting


----------



## RunForACallBox (Oct 28, 2019)

JohnSith373 said:


> Is the PIN update a slow rollout?


Tbh I didn’t know it was even coming until it logged me out after 8hrs like it does & I had to log back in to finish my work. It wasn’t active this morning when I logged in at the beginning of my shift.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Oct 28, 2019)

RunForACallBox said:


> Tbh I didn’t know it was even coming until it logged me out after 8hrs like it does & I had to log back in to finish my work. It wasn’t active this morning when I logged in at the beginning of my shift.


It came out in stores weekly like the day before so not even enough time for leaders to pretend to communicate with the team


----------



## sprez (Oct 28, 2019)

This app is amazing and very useful. Would it be possible to add the ability to “save” or “favorite” an item just so it’s easy to get back to it in the future?


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Nov 2, 2019)

When I click on a photo there’s no visible button to exit full screen I just clicked around for a minute until it exited. Also highlight and description are spelled wrong.


----------



## Mikuhl (Nov 3, 2019)

gsa4lyfe said:


> When I click on a photo there’s no visible button to exit full screen I just clicked around for a minute until it exited. Also highlight and description are spelled wrong.


My bad, this is because its a black arrow on a black background. Ill fix this.


----------



## Psyfire (Nov 9, 2019)

I've only been using this app to see where things are and if we possibly have it, but today I saved us from losing a water bottle pack sale as I forgot to scan it. Ran out, person was still there, and she said she couldn't carry it back in as it's heavy. Thanks to this, I generated the barcode and sold it back at the register. Thanks for making this!


----------



## Mikuhl (Nov 11, 2019)

Contemplating pushing out the update for the typos and arrow color fix. Feels boring 😂


----------



## sunnydays (Nov 11, 2019)

not boring, would be greatly appreciated ❤️


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Nov 11, 2019)

Mikuhl said:


> Contemplating pushing out the update for the typos and arrow color fix. Feels boring 😂


The update just for me 😂


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 11, 2019)

@Mikuhl’s app saves the day again


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Nov 12, 2019)

My favorite use for this app is pulling down pallets from the steel, and not having to find a ladder or the WAV to then scan the product out of location. I use mystore to get a location barcode. It saved my butt the other day too, b/c softlines decided all their backroom stuff should be unlocated, and so "LOCU'd everything" and TORE THE FRONT OFF ALL THE WACOS (including the location barcode). Surprise surprise  Epick sent me to those WACOs. Luckily i had mystore to help me out.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Nov 12, 2019)

Ringwraith917 said:


> My favorite use for this app is pulling down pallets from the steel, and not having to find a ladder or the WAV to then scan the product out of location. I use mystore to get a location barcode. It saved my butt the other day too, b/c softlines decided all their backroom stuff should be unlocated, and so "LOCU'd everything" and TORE THE FRONT OFF ALL THE WACOS (including the location barcode). Surprise surprise  Epick sent me to those WACOs. Luckily i had mystore to help me out.


At my store we printed all the steel locations on a sheet of paper, laminated and clipped it to the stacker. It’s been there for years.


----------



## Mikuhl (Nov 12, 2019)

I took a look today and myStore has over 1000 active users. 😃


----------



## seasonaldude (Nov 12, 2019)

gsa4lyfe said:


> At my store we printed all the steel locations on a sheet of paper, laminated and clipped it to the stacker. It’s been there for years.



We have the cheat locations stuck underneath the steel.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Nov 12, 2019)

So how difficult would be for fulfillment TMs that don’t have great leads that didn’t print out box barcodes to make them & have them in the app?


----------



## Mikuhl (Nov 12, 2019)

RunForACallBox said:


> So how difficult would be for fulfillment TMs that don’t have great leads that didn’t print out box barcodes to make them & have them in the app?


I mean they are in workbench, it would be easy to print out and place by the area you have. But if someone can get me the contents of the barcode, (I think its ITF-14?) and/or there's a way to get the dpci of the box I might be able to make an automatically updated menu.


----------



## Mikuhl (Nov 13, 2019)

I'm thinking about a task list you can add tasks that repeat daily, or disappear at the end of the night, and you can check them off once you complete them.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 13, 2019)

Mods, don’t banned  @Mikuhl, without checking in with certain folks please.


----------



## blodia (Nov 14, 2019)

Looks like the UPC & DPCI barcodes aren't 

updating for me. If I click a variation it doesn't change. (I might be doing something wrong?)


----------



## Mikuhl (Nov 14, 2019)

blodia said:


> Looks like the UPC & DPCI barcodes aren't updating for me. If I click a variation it doesn't change. (I might be doing something wrong?)


Package that generates the barcode was updated, added a bit of quirkiness, I fixed it thanks!


----------



## blodia (Nov 15, 2019)

Thanks! That was quick


----------



## oath2order (Nov 23, 2019)

GOD I love this fucking app.

Saved my ass with backroom locations so many times.


----------



## Mikuhl (Nov 30, 2019)

When OPU kicks you out of your cart and doesn't let you type one in, who you gonna call? myStore!

Just checking in, myStore is nearing 2,000 active devices across iOS and Android.


----------



## sunnydays (Nov 30, 2019)

i keep proselytizing about it at my location so


----------



## Mikuhl (Dec 13, 2019)

While refactoring, I had the idea to put the online inventory count as well as the store count. Looks like airpods will be out of stock within a few minutes. Watched it trickle down from 500+ as I have been developing.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 13, 2019)

Possible to put shipping/pickup options (like expected delivery date or if it's is available for pickup)? You rock!


----------



## lifeblows10 (Dec 13, 2019)

@Mikuhl - any way you can add a UPC barcode generator to the barcode tab?


----------



## PogDog (Dec 13, 2019)

@Mikuhl Can I request a Change to the barcode input field so you can just type the whole string in instead of changing individual input fields (speaking specifically about the location barcodes). Its annoying to click and change each field for one barcode. Faster to type the whole thing in once.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Dec 13, 2019)

PogDog said:


> @Mikuhl Can I request a Change to the barcode input field so you can just type the whole string in instead of changing individual input fields (speaking specifically about the location barcodes). Its annoying to click and change each field for one barcode. Faster to type the whole thing in once.


I like the separate fields but auto skipping to the next field would be nice


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 13, 2019)

@Mikuhl, my hero again


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 13, 2019)

Under return policy... if possible “best guest” should be changed to purchased with redcard.

also, did anything come of the price match utility you built?

and (sorry for all the suggestions lol) it would be nice if the name of the product could be moved out of that top search bar down a bit to right above the DPCI so that it has more room to display the full name

thanks so much for all you’re doing!!!


----------



## Mikuhl (Dec 14, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> also, did anything come of the price match utility you built?



I showed a few people at headquarters. They could care less  I applied for Disney..


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 14, 2019)

Mikuhl said:


> I showed a few people at headquarters. They could care less  I applied for Disney..


Could you put it in myStore?

also good for you re: Disney!!


----------



## starmaster1000 (Dec 17, 2019)

This is a question...

I notice that the Hold Barcode only lets you do only the following initials: BR, FOS, SD, MC.

I can guess BR is *b*ack*r*oom, FOS is *F*ront *o*f *S*tore, SD is *S*ervice *D*esk, but... what in the world is MC?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 17, 2019)

starmaster1000 said:


> This is a question...
> 
> I notice that the Hold Barcode only lets you do only the following initials: BR, FOS, SD, MC.
> 
> I can guess BR is *b*ack*r*oom, FOS is *F*ront *o*f *S*tore, SD is *S*ervice *D*esk, but... what in the world is MC?


Right about all. Mc is Mobile Cart


----------



## starmaster1000 (Dec 17, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Right about all. Mc is Mobile Cart


Ahh. We have two extra hold locations for Q4 (aside from permanent SD), one is FOS and the other one is MC. FOS is in Clerical and MC is across from Starbucks. Definitely not a cart, but I guess that'll do lol.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Dec 17, 2019)

starmaster1000 said:


> This is a question...
> 
> I notice that the Hold Barcode only lets you do only the following initials: BR, FOS, SD, MC.
> 
> I can guess BR is *b*ack*r*oom, FOS is *F*ront *o*f *S*tore, SD is *S*ervice *D*esk, but... what in the world is MC?


Mobile cart but the direction was to use MC for the additional OPU hold space that they created this year. Used to be used for floating Tubs and Flats that held large items floating around.


----------



## Sushi2Go (Dec 17, 2019)

Is it just me or does the backroom location not work for receiving ex. 99B101E3 etc..


----------



## Mikuhl (Dec 17, 2019)

Sushi2Go said:


> Is it just me or does the backroom location not work for receiving ex. 99B101E3 etc..


Are you doing 03 or 3. It requires two numbers


----------



## Sushi2Go (Dec 18, 2019)

Mikuhl said:


> Are you doing 03 or 3. It requires two numbers



Mistyped, 03. I'll test it again tomorrow and let you know.


----------



## Foodguy1990 (Dec 23, 2019)

Mikuhl said:


> I have created an app similar to myWork for Team Members who cannot access a myDevice, or only need information from myWork  occasionally, but not enough to occupy a myDevice their whole shift.
> 
> I also added a few tools, like barcode generators, for cart and location labels.
> 
> ...



I love the idea but u don’t have any stores in lee county florida


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Dec 23, 2019)

Foodguy1990 said:


> I love the idea but u don’t have any stores in lee county florida


----------



## Foodguy1990 (Dec 23, 2019)

None for Cape Coral or fort myers.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 23, 2019)

Foodguy1990 said:


> None for Cape Coral or fort myers.



I found them.


----------



## Mikuhl (Dec 27, 2019)

New update coming out.
Used a different store API, hopefully this does not exclude any stores.
Added online inventory count.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 27, 2019)

Mikuhl said:


> New update coming out.
> Used a different store API, hopefully this does not exclude any stores.
> Added online inventory count.
> View attachment 9397



> 1480 online

Surprised you're able to get that info.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 28, 2019)

Mikuhl said:


> New update coming out.
> Used a different store API, hopefully this does not exclude any stores.
> Added online inventory count.
> View attachment 9397


It now includes stores that have closed... better than excluding some open ones though


----------



## Mikuhl (Dec 29, 2019)

I found out how to get an authorization grant for myWork on your own device but I don't think I'm able to get the token without having gatekeeper.

Research continues.


----------



## Mikuhl (Jan 6, 2020)

Hooray, today is a glorious day!


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Jan 6, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> View attachment 9459
> 
> Hooray, today is a glorious day!


This post makes me feel so old. I have no idea what any of this means. But, Good Job! ?


----------



## JohnSith373 (Jan 6, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> I found out how to get an authorization grant for myWork on your own device but I don't think I'm able to get the token without having gatekeeper.
> 
> Research continues.


Is the login page we use on MyTime Self-Service and Workday essentially a gatekeeper  app but in a browser? Or does Gatekeeper give a MyWork specific token compared to the login page?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 6, 2020)

JohnSith373 said:


> Is the login page we use on MyTime Self-Service and Workday essentially a gatekeeper  app but in a browser? Or does Gatekeeper give a MyWork specific token compared to the login page?


I think the latter.


----------



## Mikuhl (Jan 7, 2020)

JohnSith373 said:


> Is the login page we use on MyTime Self-Service and Workday essentially a gatekeeper  app but in a browser? Or does Gatekeeper give a MyWork specific token compared to the login page?


Its a specific page that only will appear on tcwireless, but with a trick of the URL you can make it use the other oauth pages. Its just down to getting the access token from the grant token I can get, but Gatekeeper seems to have the client secret which I obviously will never be able to get my hands on.


----------



## Mikuhl (Jan 16, 2020)

Another year another $99 dollars for Apples Developer Membership. 😒


----------



## Mikuhl (Jan 20, 2020)

We are nearing 3,000 active devices using myStore, choo choo!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 20, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> We are nearing 3,000 active devices using myStore, choo choo!


Keep on doing your thing.


----------



## Mikuhl (Feb 2, 2020)

Self-checkout don't let you key in the DPCI anymore? myStore!


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Feb 2, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> Self-checkout don't let you key in the DPCI anymore? myStore!


I use this app daily but you can also type in the DPCI in produce code spot


----------



## Mikuhl (Feb 2, 2020)

gsa4lyfe said:


> I use this app daily but you can also type in the DPCI in produce code spot


Until people be getting download codes for unreleased games. lul


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Feb 2, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> Until people be getting download codes for unreleased games. lul


If myStore could convert PLU produce codes into DPCI (ie, enter PLU, it returns DPCI, with barcode) that would be AMAZING for GSTMs who need to defect.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Feb 3, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> If myStore could convert PLU produce codes into DPCI (ie, enter PLU, it returns DPCI, with barcode) that would be AMAZING for GSTMs who need to defect.


It would need to return two DPCIs for some items, where the item's DPCI varies across Target and Super Target (like bananas, 8011 at Target and 4011 at Super Target stores).


----------



## JAShands (Feb 3, 2020)

starmaster1000 said:


> It would need to return two DPCIs for some items, where the item's DPCI varies across Target and Super Target (like bananas, 8011 at Target and 4011 at Super Target stores).


Those different codes are the difference between eaches and weight. Woulda Super defect by weight or an each?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Feb 3, 2020)

starmaster1000 said:


> It would need to return two DPCIs for some items, where the item's DPCI varies across Target and Super Target (like bananas, 8011 at Target and 4011 at Super Target stores).


Well, no. If you enter 8011, you get 8011’s DPCI. If you enter 4011, you get its DPCI. I worded it poorly I think, sorry about that


----------



## starmaster1000 (Feb 3, 2020)

JAShands said:


> Those different codes are the difference between eaches and weight. Woulda Super defect by weight or an each?


Super Target, the PLU on the sticker is always what POS likes. At Target (non-Super) there is sometimes a discrepancy between the sticker PLU and what you actually type in the register.

But yeah idk I remember it asking for eaches also at Super. Not sure. It's been a minute. 



Amanda Cantwell said:


> Well, no. If you enter 8011, you get 8011’s DPCI. If you enter 4011, you get its DPCI. I worded it poorly I think, sorry about that


Yeah but that means you know to type 8011 into the myStore app. Bananas don't have 8011 on them. I would envision a system where you type the sticker PLU and it generates the DPCI. For bananas, you'd need both 8011 and 4011 to return for just typing 4011.


----------



## Mikuhl (Feb 3, 2020)

Don't think anything PLU wise is accessible from what I have access to.


----------



## convict16 (Feb 3, 2020)

Would a list of the PLU DPCIs help.

PLU DCPI List UPDATED SHOULD WORK NOW


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Feb 3, 2020)

convict16 said:


> Would a list of the PLU DPCIs help.
> 
> PLU DCPI List


Could you just hardcode this?
as for 8011 vs 4011. Yes it would be great if it could autocorrect to the right one but even going from 8011 to DPCI would be super helpful


----------



## Mikuhl (Feb 3, 2020)

convict16 said:


> Would a list of the PLU DPCIs help.
> 
> PLU DCPI List


That says I don't have access.


----------



## convict16 (Feb 3, 2020)

Apple - Gala    266-05-4205 
Apple - Fuji    266-05-4216 
Apple - Honey crisp    266-05-4195 
Apple- Pink Lady    266-05-4180 
Apple - Granny Smith    266-05-4575 
Avocado (Small)    224-12-4046 
Avocado (Large - Each)    224-12-4470 
Avocado (Green Skin - Each)    224-12-4223 
Banana (Each)    267-00-8011 
Banana (Weight)    267-00-4011 
Banana (Plantain)    267-06-4236 
Bulk Corn    224-21-4078 
Cucumber (Organic)    211-50-0053 
Cucumber (Feild)    211-21-9062 
Grapefruit - Each    267-01-4281 
Lemon (Each)    267-01-4053 
Lime    267-01-4048 
Mango    267-06-4051 
Orange (Navel)    267-01-4012 
Orange(Minneola)    267-01-4456 
Papaya    266-06-5311 
Pineapple    267-06-0029 
Onion - Red    211-17-4085 
Onion - Sweet    211-17-4666 
Onion - White    211-17-4660 
Potato - Russet    211-17-4725 
Potato - Sweet Potato    211-17-9091 
PF Peach by Each    266-03-0010 
PF Nectarine by Each    266-03-0011 
PF Plums    266-03-0022 
Cantaloupe    267-04-4050 
Honeydew    267-04-4034 
Watermelon - Mini    267-04-4362 
Watermelon - Seedless    267-04-4032 
Carving Pumpkin    224-21-4740 
Ghost Pumpkin    224-21-0023 
Pie Pumpkin    224-21-4739


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Feb 3, 2020)

Avocado is also 4225. Idk why avacado has so many and also why all produce isn’t in one DPT-CL


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Feb 3, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Avocado is also 4225. Idk why avacado has so many and also why all produce isn’t in one DPT-CL


Class I get, department I don’t.


----------



## convict16 (Feb 3, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> That says I don't have access.



I don't know why it doesn't work. Might be because I did it from my phone. Here is a new link that should work if you want the excel file I made.
PLU DCPI List UPDATED LINK



Amanda Cantwell said:


> Avocado is also 4225. Idk why avacado has so many and also why all produce isn’t in one DPT-CL



Yeah I saw 4225 on the plu list but when i type it in the mydevice it comes up as 224-12-4470. I think this might be because my store sells by the each and maybe 4225 is by weight. I'm not sure.


----------



## Mikuhl (Feb 3, 2020)

So do you guys need the PLU numbers at all? I can easily make a list of all items in a department & class.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Feb 3, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> So do you guys need the PLU numbers at all? I can easily make a list of all items in a department & class.


Essentially I just would love if I enter the PLU for an item, MyStore returns DPCI and barcode. At GS, we usually defect on POS, and POS can’t defect from PLU for some reason, only DPCI. Being able to scan in to defect on POS while only knowing PLU would save a lot of time.

could be another option in the barcode generator section, or just by entering PLU in search bar.


----------



## Mikuhl (Feb 3, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Essentially I just would love if I enter the PLU for an item, MyStore returns DPCI and barcode. At GS, we usually defect on POS, and POS can’t defect from PLU for some reason, only DPCI. Being able to scan in to defect on POS while only knowing PLU would save a lot of time.
> 
> could be another option in the barcode generator section, or just by entering PLU in search bar.


I'm not seeing any way to turn plu into a dpci with what I have access to.  Maybe some day.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Feb 3, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> I'm not seeing any way to turn plu into a dpci with what I have access to.  Maybe some day.


What if it was hard coded into the barcode generator portion?


----------



## Mikuhl (Feb 3, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> What if it was hard coded into the barcode generator portion?


If someone give me a list.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Feb 3, 2020)

Does anyone have a list that has both DPCIs _and_ their corresponding PLUs?

(I guess 4225/4770 are the same DPCI— online sites say one is for medium and one is for large, but I guess target just sells them all at the same price)


----------



## convict16 (Feb 4, 2020)

The last 4 numbers of the dcpi is usually the plu code. Here is a pic if all the plu codes i have.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Feb 4, 2020)

convict16 said:


> The last 4 numbers of the dcpi is usually the plu code. Here is a pic if all the plu codes i have.View attachment 9600


We also need the Super Target one which is about twice as long. I'll look for it tomorrow.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Feb 4, 2020)

why wouldn't you just QMOS produce using the myDevice

it'll be faster than using POS and won't waste a label


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Feb 4, 2020)

REDcardJJ said:


> why wouldn't you just QMOS produce using the myDevice
> 
> it'll be faster than using POS and won't waste a label



It's not like we're the ones paying for the labels


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Feb 4, 2020)

REDcardJJ said:


> why wouldn't you just QMOS produce using the myDevice
> 
> it'll be faster than using POS and won't waste a label


If your mydevices load the defect app that quickly (and it actually loads the right item instead of the last item you defected), I’m impressed. Even if it did, POS is muscle memory, I can do it way faster


----------



## REDcardJJ (Feb 4, 2020)

flow4areasonuno said:


> It's not like we're the ones paying for the labels



no but you're still creating more work for yourself by either putting the label on the produce or just simply throwing the label away when you could have avoided using the printer in the first place


----------



## Mikuhl (Feb 4, 2020)

Either way I still think this PLU list is very helpful for the times you are at a register and cant see a PLU cheat sheet anywhere


----------



## Mikuhl (Feb 6, 2020)

View attachment Untitled-1.mp4


----------



## starmaster1000 (Feb 14, 2020)

The store selection/search is Slow for me. Is that normal?


----------



## oath2order (Feb 14, 2020)

The app was great but now I must uninstall as I have no further use.

Thank you for saving my life in the backroom


----------



## Mikuhl (Feb 14, 2020)

starmaster1000 said:


> The store selection/search is Slow for me. Is that normal?


To ensure I don't miss stores I used a new API that also returns distribution centers and vendor locations. So your receiving a lot more data that you need. Thankfully you don't usually have to load this more than once.



oath2order said:


> The app was great but now I must uninstall as I have no further use.
> 
> Thank you for saving my life in the backroom


Do you no longer work at Target? Or did you change roles to one that doesn't use it? Anyways I'm glad I made your life just that much easier.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Feb 14, 2020)

oath2order said:


> The app was great but now I must uninstall as I have no further use.
> 
> Thank you for saving my life in the backroom


Oh I almost use it more as a guest to check on the floor/back/on hand counts lol


----------



## oath2order (Feb 15, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> To ensure I don't miss stores I used a new API that also returns distribution centers and vendor locations. So your receiving a lot more data that you need. Thankfully you don't usually have to load this more than once.
> 
> 
> Do you no longer work at Target? Or did you change roles to one that doesn't use it? Anyways I'm glad I made your life just that much easier.



Oh I left.


----------



## Mikuhl (Mar 8, 2020)

Just dreaming 😍


----------



## starmaster1000 (Mar 9, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> Just dreaming 😍
> View attachment 9794


Explain! 😄


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 9, 2020)

starmaster1000 said:


> Explain! 😄


Doing audits & price changes using his app on your personal phone.


----------



## Mikuhl (Mar 27, 2020)

I'm fixing the weird price ranges that some items have. I originally displayed the product page with the information from the search, which didn't contain detailed price information. Now I can do this!


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 27, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> I'm fixing the weird price ranges that some items have. I originally displayed the product page with the information from the search, which didn't contain detailed price information. Now I can do this!
> View attachment 9991


That’s amazing! So are the first two in store? If that could be specified that would make it a bit more clear I think. Like In Store Reg, In Store Offer, Online Reg. Also possible to show promos (BOGO/Free GC)?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 28, 2020)

Awesome! @Mikuhl


----------



## Mikuhl (Mar 29, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> That’s amazing! So are the first two in store? If that could be specified that would make it a bit more clear I think. Like In Store Reg, In Store Offer, Online Reg. Also possible to show promos (BOGO/Free GC)?


I tried this, but I am having trouble displaying where the promotion is valid, some of them are obvious like PickupInStore and online_only, but there are weird ones like STANDARD which means Shipping and I don't know them all to display them confidently.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 29, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> I tried this, but I am having trouble displaying where the promotion is valid, some of them are obvious like PickupInStore and online_only, but there are weird ones like STANDARD which means Shipping and I don't know them all to display them confidently.


Hmm. Thanks for trying!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 29, 2020)

A tiny request. When searching for item, can you add a filter option? By dollar Amt or dept?


----------



## Mikuhl (Mar 29, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> A tiny request. When searching for item, can you add a filter option? By dollar Amt or dept?


I can sort by price, does that help?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 29, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> I can sort by price, does that help?
> 
> View attachment 10008


YES!


----------



## starmaster1000 (Mar 29, 2020)

@Mikuhl stays being the hero that Gotham (The Target Corporation) needs and doesn't deserve. ❤️


----------



## Mikuhl (Mar 29, 2020)

GIF | Gfycat
					

Watch and share more GIFs, videos, and memes on Gfycat




					gfycat.com
				




What do you guys think of this?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 30, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> GIF | Gfycat
> 
> 
> Watch and share more GIFs, videos, and memes on Gfycat
> ...


I like it.


----------



## Mikuhl (Mar 31, 2020)

Second interview with headquarters after over a year of waiting. Declined.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 31, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> Second interview with headquarters after over a year of waiting. Declined.


Wow are they stupid


----------



## Mikuhl (Mar 31, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Wow are they stupid


I feel like I'm letting everyone down. They clearly don't see what the 4,000+ people that use myStore sees. I'm loosing hope.


----------



## Formina Sage (Mar 31, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> GIF | Gfycat
> 
> 
> Watch and share more GIFs, videos, and memes on Gfycat
> ...


That’s some good UX


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 31, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> I feel like I'm letting everyone down. They clearly don't see what the 4,000+ people that use myStore sees. I'm loosing hope.


I am so sorry corporate doesn’t see you. We all appreciate you. You’re an insanely talented developer and any company would be lucky to have you. Target’s loss. I’m sure there are other companies who would love to have you (maybe right now isn’t the best time but later in the year)


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 31, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> I feel like I'm letting everyone down. They clearly don't see what the 4,000+ people that use myStore sees. I'm loosing hope.


Idiots!


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Apr 1, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> GIF | Gfycat
> 
> 
> Watch and share more GIFs, videos, and memes on Gfycat
> ...


Looks good. Anyway to make it so my phone doesn’t lock when the apps open? I don’t want to change my phone setting but the same way maps will keep the phone unlocked. I’ll use MyStore for picking something’s and it keeps locking sometimes between items


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 1, 2020)

gsa4lyfe said:


> Looks good. Anyway to make it so my phone doesn’t lock when the apps open? I don’t want to change my phone setting but the same way maps will keep the phone unlocked. I’ll use MyStore for picking something’s and it keeps locking sometimes between items


But make it an option— sometimes I’ll put my phone down with an app open by accident and I don’t want it to drain my battery.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Apr 4, 2020)

Can you add a barcode that just lets your type in anything and the my device will accept it? I want to be able to type in a truck BOL


----------



## Mikuhl (Apr 4, 2020)

gsa4lyfe said:


> Can you add a barcode that just lets your type in anything and the my device will accept it? I want to be able to type in a truck BOL


I will try to get my update out today and also add this. I hope apple didn't stop accepting apps with depreciated APIs, otherwise I might have to remove the camera scanning. The new version requires Firebase which I require a Mac to set up.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 4, 2020)

They still accept with deprecated stuff as long as it doesn’t violate any guideliens


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Apr 4, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> I will try to get my update out today and also add this. I hope apple didn't stop accepting apps with depreciated APIs, otherwise I might have to remove the camera scanning. The new version requires Firebase which I require a Mac to set up.


Thank you!!! I know I could use generic barcode generators but it would be awesome to keep it all in your app


----------



## Mikuhl (Apr 6, 2020)

I submitted the update! Apple should be very quick, Google says it will take up to 7 days!!


----------



## Mikuhl (Apr 6, 2020)

Now available for iOS. This was another rewrite so let me know if there was anything I forgot. If you have problems with the barcode generators I suggest clicking the Reset Preferences button in the menu. You can also use this to turn the dark mode option back to the default, which goes with your systems theme.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Apr 7, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> Now available for iOS. This was another rewrite so let me know if there was anything I forgot. If you have problems with the barcode generators I suggest clicking the Reset Preferences button in the menu. You can also use this to turn the dark mode option back to the default, which goes with your systems theme.


Does the Generic Barcode only allow letters and no numbers, as I can’t get numbers to respond.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 7, 2020)

I like the barcodes. Can we get the home page back? I use search or scanner option the floor. Barcodes are great for the backroom.
Good job! @Mikuhl


----------



## Mikuhl (Apr 7, 2020)

RunForACallBox said:


> Does the Generic Barcode only allow letters and no numbers, as I can’t get numbers to respond.


Oversight on my part. Fixed.


Hardlinesmaster said:


> I like the barcodes. Can we get the home page back? I use search or scanner option the floor. Barcodes are great for the backroom.
> Good job! @Mikuhl


What do you mean by home page? The home page will appear when you are searching for nothing.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 7, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> Oversight on my part. Fixed.


also if you're able to make that text field (generic barcode) show more than 4 characters that would be great (ideally like 12 at a time would be good)


----------



## Mikuhl (Apr 7, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> also if you're able to make that text field (generic barcode) show more than 4 characters that would be great (ideally like 12 at a time would be good)


Yeah I fixed that too


----------



## JohnSith373 (Apr 7, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> GIF | Gfycat
> 
> 
> Watch and share more GIFs, videos, and memes on Gfycat
> ...


Is the schedule tab something you’re testing or is my iPhone just not displaying it properly?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 8, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> What do you mean by home page? The home page will appear when you are searching for nothing.


Yes.


----------



## Mikuhl (Apr 8, 2020)

JohnSith373 said:


> Is the schedule tab something you’re testing or is my iPhone just not displaying it properly?


Was just an idea, Kronos really fucked their API from the last time I used it. I could make  a button open target.com/myschedule maybe.


----------



## SuperTarget (Apr 8, 2020)

Small QOL thing if possible but can the generic barcode text box be able to support copy/paste.. for example copying a BOL from Greenfield to paste into the textbox.. right now I have to manually type it in.. not the end of the world but would make things easier


----------



## Mikuhl (Apr 8, 2020)

SuperTarget said:


> Small QOL thing if possible but can the generic barcode text box be able to support copy/paste.. for example copying a BOL from Greenfield to paste into the textbox.. right now I have to manually type it in.. not the end of the world but would make things easier


Sure, I will wait for the next update for this though. Google still hasn't even approved the first one.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 8, 2020)

Also when you copy DPCI/UPC/TCIN from target app, it copies as (for example)

“DPCI: 123-45-6789”

like with “DPCI: “ or “UPC: “ or “TCIN: “ in front of the number. Would be super nice if the search box could just auto ignore that instead of me having to manually remove it


----------



## Mikuhl (Apr 8, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Also when you copy DPCI/UPC/TCIN from target app, it copies as (for example)
> 
> “DPCI: 123-45-6789”
> 
> like with “DPCI: “ or “UPC: “ or “TCIN: “ in front of the number. Would be super nice if the search box could just auto ignore that instead of me having to manually remove it


Currently the search box works with formatted and unformatted DPCI's. In fact I NEED it formatted for the target API to return anything.


----------



## Mikuhl (Apr 8, 2020)

I can put technically myDay tasks, like trailer delays, inventory removals, (not alerts) in myStore. I have no idea if that would be useful at all lol.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 8, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> Currently the search box works with formatted and unformatted DPCI's. In fact I NEED it formatted for the target API to return anything.


It works with dashes or not, but not with the “DPCI: “at the front (or UPC/TCIN)


----------



## JohnSith373 (Apr 8, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> I can put technically myDay tasks, like trailer delays, inventory removals, (not alerts) in myStore. I have no idea if that would be useful at all lol.


Would be useful but could also bring the HQ hammer on you, depending on how it’s acquired. I think most of the MyDay tasks involve confidential information.


----------



## Mikuhl (Apr 9, 2020)

JohnSith373 said:


> Would be useful but could also bring the HQ hammer on you, depending on how it’s acquired. I think most of the MyDay tasks involve confidential information.


It's just a API they forgot to make private. Honestly that's kind of what I need to get their eyes on me again sadly..


----------



## Mikuhl (Apr 11, 2020)

Is myStore working on Android? Mines not..


----------



## seasonaldude (Apr 11, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> Is myStore working on Android? Mines not..



Mine is. However, is there a way that we can get a setting option to get the old barcode interface back? I don't like the new interface when I'm up on a ladder trying to type in the location I need and then scan it with all those other codes on the screen. The old interface, while not as flashy, was more functional for my needs.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 11, 2020)

seasonaldude said:


> Mine is. However, is there a way that we can get a setting option to get the old barcode interface back? I don't like the new interface when I'm up on a ladder trying to type in the location I need and then scan it with all those other codes on the screen. The old interface, while not as flashy, was more functional for my needs.


Hmm. Or maybe an option to choose which barcode type was alone the home screen?


----------



## Mikuhl (Apr 11, 2020)

OOPS! I have forgotten to put back the permission to use the internet when I updated the app on Android. I submitted the update to Google, but still says that it will take up to 7 days again. (The last time was only a day or two though.)


----------



## Mikuhl (Apr 12, 2020)

Seems like it has already been approved. You are free to update.


----------



## sprez (Apr 14, 2020)

Are the APIs you’re using available to the public? I understand if you don’t want to disclose info on them.


----------



## Mikuhl (Apr 14, 2020)

sprez said:


> Are the APIs you’re using available to the public? I understand if you don’t want to disclose info on them.


Most of the ones I use are just the target app ones that you can get by doing "man in the middle" on the Target app and seeing what it's calling. The others are actual api.target.com APIs which I have been told are confidential and need an API key you can only generate when you have access to a target email. Turns out the Target.com API key has access to a lot of production and even staging endpoints. myStore is open source on GitHub so you can see the endpoints I'm calling.

If they don't want me to use them unofficially, then let me use them officially.. Period.


----------



## sprez (Apr 14, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> Most of the ones I use are just the target app ones that you can get by doing "man in the middle" on the Target app and seeing what it's calling. The others are actual api.target.com APIs which I have been told are confidential and need an API key you can only generate when you have access to a target email. Turns out the Target.com API key has access to a lot of production and even staging endpoints. myStore is open source on GitHub so you can see the endpoints I'm calling.
> 
> If they don't want me to use them unofficially, then let me use them officially.. Period.


Thanks for the info! Do you have a link to the GitHub repo? I think I found your github account but couldn’t find mystore.


----------



## Mikuhl (Apr 14, 2020)

sprez said:


> Thanks for the info! Do you have a link to the GitHub repo? I think I found your github account but couldn’t find mystore.











						MichaelPriebe/mystore
					

🔎 myStore. Contribute to MichaelPriebe/mystore development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------



## Mikuhl (Apr 15, 2020)

GIF | Gfycat
					

Watch and share more GIFs, videos, and memes on Gfycat




					gfycat.com
				




myWork only showing you inventory a few nearby stores? That's cute, how about all 1894 stores... (Yes sorted by distance.)


----------



## Mikuhl (Apr 15, 2020)

Clicking the phone button will call the store!


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 15, 2020)

Omg you just made every GSTMs lives 10000000000x easier.


----------



## seasonaldude (Apr 16, 2020)

There seems to be an issue with searching for the counts of items that have different colors/sizes, so mostly clothes. Instead of having the options to select which color/size and then getting the onhand information for what you're looking for, there are no options and the counts are just listed as question marks. The issue happens when searching by DPCI. If I search for say, UT dresses, scroll down to the style of dress I'm looking for, and select that then everything works fine. But, if I search for the specific DPCI, then I don't get any information.


----------



## Mikuhl (Apr 16, 2020)

seasonaldude said:


> There seems to be an issue with searching for the counts of items that have different colors/sizes, so mostly clothes. Instead of having the options to select which color/size and then getting the onhand information for what you're looking for, there are no options and the counts are just listed as question marks. The issue happens when searching by DPCI. If I search for say, UT dresses, scroll down to the style of dress I'm looking for, and select that then everything works fine. But, if I search for the specific DPCI, then I don't get any information.


Thank you for this bug. I think fixed another error which also fixed this. Target API ignores the identifiers you give it (tcin, dpci, upc) when the item has variations, it just returns the tcin for the group of items (it represents all variations of that item) so when the Product object is constructed it tries to use what the API gave it, which doesn't actually exist as an item itself, so instead I made it use what you entered.


----------



## Mikuhl (Apr 16, 2020)

2.0.5 is in review for both Apple and Google.
Right now iOS should have 2.0.4 which has the bug @seasonaldude explained. Android should have 2.0.3 which broke the scanning menu.
Both versions have the new availability menu though. Hope no bugs are hidden in there. 😬


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 16, 2020)

The new availability menu is AMAZING. Thank you so much.


----------



## Mikuhl (Apr 16, 2020)

My next idea is to get printing to work. I really want to take a hip printer home but I don't have the guts to. My AP guy said he doesn't know what he doesn't know, but I'm still so terrified LOL.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 16, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> My next idea is to get printing to work. I really want to take a hip printer home but I don't have the guts to. My AP guy said he doesn't know what he doesn't know, but I'm still so terrified LOL.


Couldn't you have one on your hip as you walk out and then perfusely apologize next shift saying by the time you realized you were already home? Not in any way advocating for this idea though.


----------



## Divmando123 (Apr 16, 2020)

Hey @Mikuhl since you’re dealing with the API, do you have any insight on this?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 16, 2020)

Divmando123 said:


> Hey @Mikuhl since you’re dealing with the API, do you have any insight on this?


There’s not a direct conversion/formula for all but people have made charts that could be hardcoded.


----------



## Divmando123 (Apr 16, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> There’s not a direct conversion/formula for all but people have made charts that could be hardcoded.







post was removed by mods from the account being new, so here’s an image of it


----------



## Mikuhl (Apr 16, 2020)

I've not looked if there's any APIs but I'm guessing the registers get this information from the stores server room. Because stuff like if 4011 is tied to banana each vs banana lb is store specific. And I'm not too familiar but isn't there some local vendors and stuff that give the store fruits and vegetables?


----------



## JohnSith373 (Apr 16, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> My next idea is to get printing to work. I really want to take a hip printer home but I don't have the guts to. My AP guy said he doesn't know what he doesn't know, but I'm still so terrified LOL.


Depending on your store’s equipment control, if you have at least 15 hip printers they won’t notice. My store hands out printers like candy and barely cares when someone leaves it hanging on a vehicle.
You can take your 15-minute break in your car during your shift with all your equipment. When you get home, you’ll ‘notice’ the hip printer was in your car. Hopefully you‘ll be working the next day when you notice the hip printer in your car.


----------



## Divmando123 (Apr 16, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> I've not looked if there's any APIs but I'm guessing the registers get this information from the stores server room. Because stuff like if 4011 is tied to banana each vs banana lb is store specific. And I'm not too familiar but isn't there some local vendors and stuff that give the store fruits and vegetables?



From my knowledge it’s not always local vendors but I could be wrong. Let me know if you ever find anything 

Unfortunately I can’t try to access the API as you are - to save my ass D:


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 16, 2020)

The tiniest of tiny bugs: iOS app appears to use dark mode keyboard even when dark mode isn’t enabled systemwide or in app.


----------



## JohnSith373 (Apr 16, 2020)

Divmando123 said:


> From my knowledge it’s not always local vendors but I could be wrong. Let me know if you ever find anything
> 
> Unfortunately I can’t try to access the API as you are - to save my ass D:





Mikuhl said:


> I've not looked if there's any APIs but I'm guessing the registers get this information from the stores server room. Because stuff like if 4011 is tied to banana each vs banana lb is store specific. And I'm not too familiar but isn't there some local vendors and stuff that give the store fruits and vegetables?


At least in a pFresh store in Southern California, all the fruits and vegetables are delivered via the FDC truck. All the info is already in the system and isn’t updated or generated store-side. We usually scan our pFresh order guide or what’s on the floor when we’re ordering produce.


----------



## Divmando123 (Apr 16, 2020)

JohnSith373 said:


> At least in a pFresh store in Southern California, all the fruits and vegetables are delivered via the FDC truck. All the info is already in the system and isn’t updated or generated store-side. We usually scan our pFresh order guide or what’s on the floor when we’re ordering produce.



This is actually a huge help, thanks kind person! 

Two questions if you don’t mind clarifying
1. sorry what’s pFresh?
2. What’s the FDC truck?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 16, 2020)

Divmando123 said:


> 1. sorry what’s pFresh?
> 2. What’s the FDC truck?


1. Non super with grocery
2. Truck from food distribution center


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 25, 2020)

Ability to filter search by in stock in store and/or online would be great.


----------



## Mikuhl (Apr 27, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Ability to filter search by in stock in store and/or online would be great.


"Store Search" is actually "In stock in store". I don't think there's a search option on the target app that shows you only items in stock.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 27, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> "Store Search" is actually "In stock in store". I don't think there's a search option on the target app that shows you only items in stock.


Ah— gotcha. Is it all stores or just my store?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 27, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Ah— gotcha. Is it all stores or just my store?


All stores, I think. I used the app vs target.com & deviceless app was correct. @Mikuhl


----------



## Mikuhl (Apr 28, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Ah— gotcha. Is it all stores or just my store?


I thought it was just your store because its the same as the "In Stock at <store>" button in Target app.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 28, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> I thought it was just your store because its the same as the "In Stock at <store>" button in Target app.


That makes sense— maybe the wording could be revised to match target app?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 10, 2020)

Can you add a home button. I was searching an item, found it& no way to go back to search another dpci.


----------



## Mikuhl (May 10, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Can you add a home button. I was searching an item, found it& no way to go back to search another dpci.


But you use the search bar. 🤔


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 10, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> But you use the search bar. 🤔


Yes. Spyglass at the bottom too.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 10, 2020)

That was a quick update!  it did make the scanner video much choppier though.


----------



## Mikuhl (May 11, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> That was a quick update!  it did make the scanner video much choppier though.


I didn't change anything with that. It is using a depreciated plugin which I cant update without a mac.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 11, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> I didn't change anything with that. It is using a depreciated plugin which I cant update without a mac.


I have a Mac with Xcode. Let me know if I can be of any assistance.
Weird that it would just change for no reason.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 13, 2020)

Possible to add “open this item in target app” button? (Hint: on iOS, target:// urls open in target app)

also weird bug where some stores report some products with -9999 on hand? If that’s a placeholder for unknown, maybe 0 should be used instead


----------



## Mikuhl (May 24, 2020)

Working on printing again. Still sucky that to change anything I have to go all the way home and wait until my next shift. 😭 How do I fit a printer in my pocket?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 29, 2020)

recent items clears very quickly in the latest update, -999 onhand issue still present 

but overall esp with Covid app has been very very helpful!!


----------



## Mikuhl (May 29, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> recent items clears very quickly in the latest update, -999 onhand issue still present
> 
> but overall esp with Covid app has been very very helpful!!


Recent Items clear when the app is removed from your phones RAM, didn't know if it was worth it to save that to preferences. I didn't do anything to fix the -999, that's what target is sending and I am not sure exactly what it means, but I will just make it display 0 if its lower than 0. (I thought I replied that to your previous message, but apparently I didn't)


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 29, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> Recent Items clear when the app is removed from your phones RAM, didn't know if it was worth it to save that to preferences. I didn't do anything to fix the -999, that's what target is sending and I am not sure exactly what it means, but I will just make it display 0 if its lower than 0. (I thought I replied that to your previous message, but apparently I didn't)


Thanks. I guess -999 is a placeholder value. I wouldn't replace negative numbers with 0 bc sometimes OHs are negative for whatever reason, just if it it's -999, then 0.

I think it would be nice to save recent items, and if people want it cleared, they can just reset

IDK If you can fix or if it's an API issue but closed stores do show up in the stores list


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 30, 2020)

Also minor thing but on the item not found page, you’re missing an apostrophe in Here’s.


----------



## Mikuhl (May 31, 2020)

So Target App removed DPCI. Guess what app has support for TCIN from the beginning? Not myWork that's for sure!


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 31, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> So Target App removed DPCI. Guess what app has support for TCIN from the beginning? Not myWork that's for sure!


Copy and paste from target app is still broken (at least on iOS)

try copying the TCIN for example and pasting into myStore. Target app copies it with a _TCIN:_ in front of the number which myStore doesn’t like. Same for UPC and DPCI (if it ever returns)


----------



## Mikuhl (May 31, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Copy and paste from target app is still broken (at least on iOS)
> 
> try copying the TCIN for example and pasting into myStore. Target app copies it with a _TCIN:_ in front of the number which myStore doesn’t like. Same for UPC and DPCI (if it ever returns)


I might just let you share the URL with the app through the share button. That would be even faster.

Edit: Nevermind that requires xcode. I'll just update the patterns to ignore the text before the number.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (May 31, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> So Target App removed DPCI. Guess what app has support for TCIN from the beginning? Not myWork that's for sure!


Why would they do that... it makes our life so much harder


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 31, 2020)

gsa4lyfe said:


> Why would they do that... it makes our life so much harder


That’s target!


----------



## Mikuhl (May 31, 2020)

Update coming out as soon as Apple/Google want to accept it!

Adjust the unknown item screen.
Support a rare format of item numbers.
Change on hand counts that show -9999 to show 0 instead.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 31, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> I'll just update the patterns to ignore the text before the number.


That would be fabulous. It’s 

TCIN:
DPCI:
UPC:

with a space after the colon before the numbers


----------



## Mikuhl (May 31, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> That would be fabulous. It’s
> 
> TCIN:
> DPCI:
> ...


Its already in this update I just did today.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 31, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> Its already in this update I just did today.


You’re the best!! Being able to copy paste will be huge.


----------



## HInbound (Jun 1, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> Update coming out as soon as Apple/Google want to accept it!
> 
> Adjust the unknown item screen.
> Support a rare format of item numbers.
> Change on hand counts that show -9999 to show 0 instead.


Live on Google Play Store

Also, got several TM's hooked on the app, as well as some TL's. The barcode creator is invaluable, saved me during backstocking as well as pulling for 1's with items that had no UPC. Question was brought up though, that if you had access to a TM account from another store, could you login with that account at a different store, and fudge with their inventory using the barcode scanner? I assume not, as they should have checks to prevent that from happening, right? I know Corporate has given the green light as well, so assume they are aware of its capabilities. Sorry if that's been covered already.


----------



## JohnSith373 (Jun 1, 2020)

HInbound said:


> Live on Google Play Store
> 
> Also, got several TM's hooked on the app, as well as some TL's. The barcode creator is invaluable, saved me during backstocking as well as pulling for 1's with items that had no UPC. Question was brought up though, that if you had access to a TM account from another store, could you login with that account at a different store, and fudge with their inventory using the barcode scanner? I assume not, as they should have checks to prevent that from happening, right? I know Corporate has given the green light as well, so assume they are aware of its capabilities. Sorry if that's been covered already.


I think you need the zebra from that store.


----------



## BoxCutter (Jun 1, 2020)

HInbound said:


> I know Corporate has given the green light as well, so assume they are aware of its capabilities.


Uh, ... WHAT???


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 1, 2020)

HInbound said:


> Live on Google Play Store
> 
> Also, got several TM's hooked on the app, as well as some TL's. The barcode creator is invaluable, saved me during backstocking as well as pulling for 1's with items that had no UPC. Question was brought up though, that if you had access to a TM account from another store, could you login with that account at a different store, and fudge with their inventory using the barcode scanner? I assume not, as they should have checks to prevent that from happening, right? I know Corporate has given the green light as well, so assume they are aware of its capabilities. Sorry if that's been covered already.


Do not do this.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 1, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> Its already in this update I just did today.


Copy and paste doesn’t work  shows unknown item screen


----------



## Mikuhl (Jun 1, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Copy and paste doesn’t work  shows unknown item screen


App updated at 6:49 AM. If you are for sure you got the update I am not sure what Target App is putting in your clipboard because you can see what its looking for here: MichaelPriebe/mystore - https://github.com/MichaelPriebe/mystore/blob/master/lib/src/data_types.dart#L3
You cant copy from the Target App on android so I was only able to test it by manually typing "DPCI: 207-30-9855", which works.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 1, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> App updated at 6:49 AM. If you are for sure you got the update I am not sure what Target App is putting in your clipboard because you can see what its looking for here: MichaelPriebe/mystore - https://github.com/MichaelPriebe/mystore/blob/master/lib/src/data_types.dart#L3
> You cant copy from the Target App on android so I was only able to test it by manually typing "DPCI: 207-30-9855", which works.


This is an example from my clipboard if it helps:

UPC: 300410100391


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 1, 2020)

@Mikuhl, my hero.


----------



## SamSepiol (Jun 1, 2020)

I believe it puts a "\" before the number.


> TCIN: \12345678
> UPC: \123456789012


----------



## Mikuhl (Jun 1, 2020)

Figured out what was happening. I also changed the search bar to select the text when you focus it. Its building now.


----------



## HInbound (Jun 2, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Do not do this.


Of course not.  

Just asking the dev since he would be more aware of the inner workings and capabilities.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 2, 2020)

HInbound said:


> Of course not.
> 
> Just asking the dev since he would be more aware of the inner workings and capabilities.


You can pm them.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 2, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> Figured out what was happening. I also changed the search bar to select the text when you focus it. Its building now.


It works now, and it’s amazing. Huge timesaver, thank you!!!


----------



## Mikuhl (Jun 3, 2020)

OnePlus Launcher - Apps on Google Play
					

An ordinary launcher but boosted by the OnePlus team.




					play.google.com
				




Um hello? And I wasn't allowed to have a circle inside a magnifying glass?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 3, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> OnePlus Launcher - Apps on Google Play
> 
> 
> An ordinary launcher but boosted by the OnePlus team.
> ...


They’re gonna get sued if target finds them


----------



## Mikuhl (Jun 10, 2020)

Four days ago myStore had 7,000 active users, today it is nearly reaching 8,000! Climbing fast!


----------



## DBZ (Jun 10, 2020)

Someone posted about it in a FB group. I downloaded it and so far I love it!!


----------



## sprez (Jun 11, 2020)

The recent items list seems to reset whenever the app is closed out of memory which causes it to be empty the majority of time. Is there anyway to save this so it sticks?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 11, 2020)

sprez said:


> The recent items list seems to reset whenever the app is closed out of memory which causes it to be empty the majority of time. Is there anyway to save this so it sticks?


Seconded.

also... ability to show locations on store map similar to target app would be amazing if that data is available


----------



## sprez (Jun 12, 2020)

Another thought...how about having a button on the items page to open in the Target app? That would be super handy.

Also would it be possible to have myStore show up in the share sheet for the Target app? That way I could directly open an item into myDay from the Target app.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 12, 2020)

sprez said:


> Another thought...how about having a button on the items page to open in the Target app? That would be super handy.


Love!

also it would be great if long press on DPCI, TCIN, or name allowed us to add to clipboard.


----------



## Mikuhl (Jun 12, 2020)

sprez said:


> The recent items list seems to reset whenever the app is closed out of memory which causes it to be empty the majority of time. Is there anyway to save this so it sticks?


I will do that next update.



Amanda Cantwell said:


> also... ability to show locations on store map similar to target app would be amazing if that data is available


I looked into this before, how the Target App Map works is that its a SVG. And then the app styles it with CSS that I believe is stored inside the Target App. So its a lot more complicated than you think. 



sprez said:


> Another thought...how about having a button on the items page to open in the Target app? That would be super handy.
> 
> Also would it be possible to have myStore show up in the share sheet for the Target app? That way I could directly open an item into myDay from the Target app.


I can do the sharing easily on Android, but on iOS its a bit more involved, especially without access to a Mac makes it nearly impossible. I know people here have told me they would let me use theirs remotely, but I just wish it was easier. The difference between the Android and iOS setup here is very funny: receive_sharing_intent | Flutter Package - https://pub.dev/packages/receive_sharing_intent


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 1, 2020)

Every product page is getting red ! In myStore this morning


----------



## Mikuhl (Jul 1, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Every product page is getting red ! In myStore this morning


Looking into it now.


----------



## Mikuhl (Jul 1, 2020)

Having to rewrite the entire product page, so bear with me. I might not be able to have the online and store price at the same time because the new endpoint REQUIRES a store id for pricing. (Or 3991, which is the store id for Target.com)


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 1, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> Having to rewrite the entire product page, so bear with me. I might not be able to have the online and store price at the same time because the new endpoint REQUIRES a store id for pricing. (Or 3991, which is the store id for Target.com)


Did they change the API? Could you call the endpoint twice? Or alternatively, just have a “tap to show online price” button


----------



## Mikuhl (Jul 1, 2020)

Actually I just upgraded the product endpoint from v2 to v4, and that solved it without any big changes. The online price + store price is still no longer a thing.


Amanda Cantwell said:


> Did they change the API? Could you call the endpoint twice? Or alternatively, just have a “tap to show online price” button


For some reason the v4 endpoint is only showing me the prices for store 3991 (Target.com) even though I am supplying the store id in the url and in pricing_store_id, which is now required. (Is this because of the online price/store price geolocation scandal?) I am going to do the update for now just so it works at all, but more research will have to be done to see if its actually showing the store price or not.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 1, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> Actually I just upgraded the product endpoint from v2 to v4, and that solved it without any big changes. The online price + store price is still no longer a thing.
> 
> For some reason the v4 endpoint is only showing me the prices for store 3991 (Target.com) even though I am supplying the store id in the url and in pricing_store_id, which is now required. (Is this because of the online price/store price geolocation scandal?) I am going to do the update for now just so it works at all, but more research will have to be done to see if its actually showing the store price or not.


I know of some products in my store that are priced differently Than online that I can check when The update hits


----------



## Mikuhl (Jul 1, 2020)

Just waiting on Apple and Google still


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 1, 2020)

In a future update could you save recent items longer than a few mins/hours? Or let us have “favorite” items?

also there are some new Hold Location prefixes with target mobile and fresh grocery rollout. I’ll get an updated full list tomorrow for you for the barcode screen


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 2, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> Actually I just upgraded the product endpoint from v2 to v4, and that solved it without any big changes. The online price + store price is still no longer a thing.
> 
> For some reason the v4 endpoint is only showing me the prices for store 3991 (Target.com) even though I am supplying the store id in the url and in pricing_store_id, which is now required. (Is this because of the online price/store price geolocation scandal?) I am going to do the update for now just so it works at all, but more research will have to be done to see if its actually showing the store price or not.


Only showing online price, not in store


----------



## Mikuhl (Jul 2, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Only showing online price, not in store


How strange. I can only think the store price is disabled because of the situation they had of changing prices with geolocation. This is a problem of not having official docs, I don't know what I'm not doing. I'll have to do more research.

Also still waiting on Google to approve update.


----------



## Mikuhl (Jul 6, 2020)

Okay I figured it out, grocery items will show the store price, and everything else will show the online price. If there's any way to force it to always show the store price, who knows?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 6, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> Okay I figured it out, grocery items will show the store price, and everything else will show the online price. If there's any way to force it to always show the store price, who knows?


That’s what the target app does I think

this may be a stupid question butcould you use the old API to get the store price and the new api for everything else


----------



## Mikuhl (Jul 6, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> That’s what the target app does I think
> 
> this may be a stupid question butcould you use the old API to get the store price and the new api for everything else


Problem with the old API is that it doesn't exist. That's why the whole product page just stopped working.

Anyway I just figured it out by simply decompiling the target app. There's an extra parameter called pricing_context, which is either digital, or in_store, setting the pricing_context to in_store forces the store price to be shown!


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 6, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> Problem with the old API is that it doesn't exist. That's why the whole product page just stopped working.
> 
> Anyway I just figured it out by simply decompiling the target app. There's an extra parameter called pricing_context, which is either digital, or in_store, setting the pricing_context to in_store forces the store price to be shown!


Yay! Could the next update also save recent items?


----------



## Mikuhl (Jul 6, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Yay! Could the next update also save recent items?


Sure, I will probably have to redo the history anyway because I think it breaks on items with variations. Why are these API's so unpredictable and wonky?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 6, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> Sure, I will probably have to redo the history anyway because I think it breaks on items with variations. Why are these API's so unpredictable and wonky?


It’s target. What else would you expect


----------



## novsix (Jul 10, 2020)

i'm unable to search for items by keyword. it just gives me the spinning red circle and won't stop.  i can look up by dpci or barcode just fine but search keywords does not work.


----------



## Mikuhl (Jul 10, 2020)

novsix said:


> i'm unable to search for items by keyword. it just gives me the spinning red circle and won't stop.  i can look up by dpci or barcode just fine but search keywords does not work.


They deprecated the search api, I will update it one moment.


----------



## Mikuhl (Jul 10, 2020)

Emergency updates are submitted, I was also able to switch the prices to match the store prices with the new research I did. I still have to figure out what I am going to do to show both online and in store price because I don't want to just double the requests the app does. My next day off I will work on saving the recent items to the preferences, and fixing when a recent item has variations.


----------



## BoxCutter (Jul 10, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> Emergency updates are submitted, I was also able to switch the prices to match the store prices with the new research I did. I still have to figure out what I am going to do to show both online and in store price because I don't want to just double the requests the app does. My next day off I will work on saving the recent items to the preferences, and fixing when a recent item has variations.


Thank you for all the hard work @Mikuhl.


----------



## Mikuhl (Jul 11, 2020)

Still waiting on Google, sorry everyone. iOS should already be updated.


----------



## Mikuhl (Jul 12, 2020)

What on earth Google, its been 3 days...


----------



## Mikuhl (Jul 13, 2020)

Oh my God Google...


----------



## Mikuhl (Jul 13, 2020)

Well anyway, before Google even approved the last CRUCIAL BUG FIX, I am building a new version that saves the history across restarts, fixes invalid products being added to the history, and add a view online button (which will open in the target app I think if you have it)


----------



## Mikuhl (Jul 15, 2020)

Forgot but Google finally approved the update!


----------



## Mikuhl (Jul 21, 2020)

Whenever Target axes DPCI's, (or when myWork is axed, and myDay has support for tcin) maybe I will make this new design.





Inspiration from Samsung's One UI which lowers content on the screen to make it more reachable with one hand.


----------



## thatoneguyintech (Jul 22, 2020)

Is there anyway we could get an Apple Watch version for barcodes?? A lot of team members I know take pictures of the cart barcodes and put them on their Apple Watch for easy access


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 23, 2020)

thatoneguyintech said:


> Is there anyway we could get an Apple Watch version for barcodes?? A lot of team members I know take pictures of the cart barcodes and put them on their Apple Watch for easy access


Just text yourself with a picture & open the text on your watch. I am not sure, if it will be big enough to scan with a zebra.


----------



## Mikuhl (Jul 25, 2020)

Adjust barcode generators, add timeclock window where in the future hopefully you'll be able to select a function.


----------



## JohnSith373 (Jul 25, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> Adjust barcode generators, add timeclock window where in the future hopefully you'll be able to select a function.



For the printer barcode, allow it to got "PRT02XX" range. Newer printers are being sent to stores and are in this newer range.


----------



## Mikuhl (Jul 25, 2020)

JohnSith373 said:


> For the printer barcode, allow it to got "PRT02XX" range. Newer printers are being sent to stores and are in this newer range.


Done, I just let you change all 4 numbers.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 25, 2020)

Shoot I know I promised an updated list of hold locations prefixes. I’m off this week but I’ll do it next week unless anyone can get it sooner (it’s on WB and in Mywork)


----------



## Mikuhl (Jul 25, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Shoot I know I promised an updated list of hold locations prefixes. I’m off this week but I’ll do it next week unless anyone can get it sooner (it’s on WB and in Mywork)


Forgot to say but I already changed that to let you put any 2-3 letter prefix.


----------



## BurgerBob (Jul 26, 2020)

I love this app, you saved me a ton of time back stocking  the other night.


----------



## Mikuhl (Jul 26, 2020)

myStore timeclock update is out for iOS.








						‎myStore for Spot
					

‎Easily search and view the locations of items in your local store.



					apps.apple.com


----------



## Sandmanmansand (Jul 26, 2020)

The search on here seems much better than the target app!


----------



## Sandmanmansand (Jul 26, 2020)

What does the set cart option do?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 26, 2020)

Timeclock barcode appears to be expecting 9 digits (should just be 8 for ™ number, no?) and when only 8 are entered, doesn’t generate the correct check digit. Also printer barcode default text only has two characters instead of 4 now.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Jul 26, 2020)

Is the barcode supposed to have numbers like my TM discount card? Because the number generated at the end doesn’t match.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 26, 2020)

RunForACallBox said:


> Is the barcode supposed to have numbers like my TM discount card? Because the number generated at the end doesn’t match.


Yeah that's what I meant with the check digit issue above. Check digits are in all UPC barcodes, they're the last digit and essentially through fancy math, ensure that all the previous digits are entered correctly. I think there's just a math issue that's causing MyStore to show the wrong digit. It doesn't affect the time clock apparently, but it will affect POS (though do not use the barcode at POS... cashiers should not learn that it's an acceptable form of discount barcode).


----------



## RunForACallBox (Jul 26, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Yeah that's what I meant with the check digit issue above. Check digits are in all UPC barcodes, they're the last digit and essentially through fancy math, ensure that all the previous digits are entered correctly. I think there's just a math issue that's causing MyStore to show the wrong digit. It doesn't affect the time clock apparently, but it will affect POS (though do not use the barcode at POS... cashiers should not learn that it's an acceptable form of discount barcode).


Got it. I was confused.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 27, 2020)

Sandmanmansand said:


> What does the set cart option do?


Thats for SFS parent cart.


----------



## Mikuhl (Jul 27, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Timeclock barcode appears to be expecting 9 digits (should just be 8 for ™ number, no?) and when only 8 are entered, doesn’t generate the correct check digit. Also printer barcode default text only has two characters instead of 4 now.


It seems like the time clock only checks for the "48" and not "480". So in the year 3000 when we reach 9 digits of TM numbers myStore will still work 🤩. And yes it purposely generates the wrong checksum so you cannot use it as a discount on the register. I need to give HQ zero reason for me to take the app down again. I did overlook the default printer number, although you should be able to change it just fine.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 27, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> And yes it purposely generates the wrong checksum so you cannot use it as a discount on the register.


ok I gotta hand it to you that’s insanely smart


----------



## Mikuhl (Jul 28, 2020)

myStore time clock update now available for Android








						myStore - Apps on Google Play
					

Easily view the locations and details of items in the store.  Tools for Team Members to easily create barcodes to scan.  -




					play.google.com


----------



## JohnSith373 (Aug 6, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> It seems like the time clock only checks for the "48" and not "480". So in the year 3000 when we reach 9 digits of TM numbers myStore will still work 🤩. And yes it purposely generates the wrong checksum so you cannot use it as a discount on the register. I need to give HQ zero reason for me to take the app down again. I did overlook the default printer number, although you should be able to change it just fine.


The printer barcode not working for anyone else? It seems to only have 2 digits but allows to change 4 digits however the barcode never changes.

For the barcodes, you think you could create an "add to wallet" function for iOS? I think the android version is "Google Pay" but I am not too familiar with android. 
It can make it show up on the lockscreen when you're at the store location via the store list API (if it pulls the address) or have the user input the location. It'll make it quicker for the timeclock barcode and scanning items into a cart or hold location.


----------



## Mikuhl (Aug 6, 2020)

JohnSith373 said:


> The printer barcode not working for anyone else? It seems to only have 2 digits but allows to change 4 digits however the barcode never changes.
> 
> For the barcodes, you think you could create an "add to wallet" function for iOS? I think the android version is "Google Pay" but I am not too familiar with android.
> It can make it show up on the lockscreen when you're at the store location via the store list API (if it pulls the address) or have the user input the location. It'll make it quicker for the timeclock barcode and scanning items into a cart or hold location.


Yeah I forgot to change the default printer barcode to 4 digits when I changed it to let you specify the printer type. Which is the first two numbers. As long as you type all 4 numbers the barcode should update.

I can't do anything very iOS specific because it's going to require me to own a MacBook sorry


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 6, 2020)

JohnSith373 said:


> The printer barcode not working for anyone else? It seems to only have 2 digits but allows to change 4 digits however the barcode never changes.
> 
> For the barcodes, you think you could create an "add to wallet" function for iOS? I think the android version is "Google Pay" but I am not too familiar with android.
> It can make it show up on the lockscreen when you're at the store location via the store list API (if it pulls the address) or have the user input the location. It'll make it quicker for the timeclock barcode and scanning items into a cart or hold location.


Wallet creator is a great free app that lets you do that


----------



## JohnSith373 (Aug 6, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Wallet creator is a great free app that lets you do that


Yup, already using one of those wallet creator apps. Being hopeful to help the non tech savvy people.



Mikuhl said:


> Yeah I forgot to change the default printer barcode to 4 digits when I changed it to let you specify the printer type. Which is the first two numbers. As long as you type all 4 numbers the barcode should update.
> 
> I can't do anything very iOS specific because it's going to require me to own a MacBook sorry


Opps my fault. I kept putting three digits instead of four digits. No worries about the wallet pass function.


----------



## Mikuhl (Aug 6, 2020)

I can put myDay tasks in myStore technically. Doesn't seem any useful though.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 9, 2020)

Would it be possible to add zipcode search to store search? Like type in zip and it shows all stores sorted by distance to that zip


----------



## Mikuhl (Aug 9, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Would it be possible to add zipcode search to store search? Like type in zip and it shows all stores sorted by distance to that zip


Distance is not included in that endpoint but I think I can add zip code to what it's trying to find a match for.


----------



## INFSlave (Aug 10, 2020)

Is there any way you could temporarily bump the screen brightness up when you're on the Timeclock screen? I usually keep my brightness low and sometimes the timeclock has problems picking up the barcode.

Great work btw


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 10, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Would it be possible to add zipcode search to store search? Like type in zip and it shows all stores sorted by distance to that zip


One other small thing, next to the store number could you put city, state?

like T1234 - Anytown, ST bc some stores have the same name


----------



## IWishIKnew (Aug 12, 2020)

Ok, so my store got the  new clocks today and manual clocking in sucks just as badly as I expected.

Using the Timeclock code - If I enter my TM number it says 8/9  in the bottom right--do I need a leading zero or something? The numbers under the barcode are 480xxxxxxxx4 (where the xs are my TM number).


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 12, 2020)

IWishIKnew said:


> Ok, so my store got the  new clocks today and manual clocking in sucks just as badly as I expected.
> 
> Using the Timeclock code - If I enter my TM number it says 8/9  in the bottom right--do I need a leading zero or something? The numbers under the barcode are 480xxxxxxxx4 (where the xs are my TM number).


It’s ok if it says 8/9, I believe the app adds the leading zero for you


----------



## Mikuhl (Aug 16, 2020)

If anyone's wondering, myStore has skyrocketed to 13,100 active users. I am glad you all enjoy. 🥳🎉


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 16, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> If anyone's wondering, myStore has skyrocketed to 13,100 active users. I am glad you all enjoy. 🥳🎉


You got someone from my store today


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 16, 2020)

@Mikuhl, did you get the spot it job?


----------



## Mikuhl (Aug 17, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> @Mikuhl, did you get the spot it job?


I have concluded they probably think I wouldn't be worth the hassle. Not based in Minneapolis, and no college degree. Not sure why the latter matters at all, but we love elitism. Anyways I will continue to work on myStore as it garners its thousands upon thousands of loyal users. I don't mind my job in Electronics anyway, and its nice to hear the opinions and ideas of my app from my coworkers. Its makes me so happy to see people using it in my store even when they don't notice me. 🥰

With a little more research, I am very close to being able to put myDevice features into myStore, like backstocking. But doing so will probably upset Target. So I am conflicted.


----------



## BoxCutter (Aug 17, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> With a little more research, I am very close to being able to put myDevice features into myStore, like backstocking. But doing so will probably upset Target. So I am conflicted.


Please don't, Target could force it off of the stores. I would rather have a myStore with fewer bells and whistles than no myStore at all!


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 17, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> With a little more research, I am very close to being able to put myDevice features into myStore, like backstocking. But doing so will probably upset Target. So I am conflicted.


Do you have ability to put on floor/in back numbers and on the way numbers/dates?


----------



## Mikuhl (Aug 17, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Do you have ability to put on floor/in back numbers and on the way numbers/dates?


I don't know what I exactly can do, as there are obviously no documentation for these API's, or at least none that I can access.


----------



## Mikuhl (Aug 20, 2020)

I suddenly have access to the developer portal. I looked through the API's and there is not many external API's that are worth adding a TM login every time you open the app. Especially with the risk of my app being removed from the App Store because Apple would require a login.


----------



## BurgerBob (Aug 21, 2020)

That sounds like a smart idea.


----------



## Target Flexer (Aug 26, 2020)

i often use this app one handed. is there any way to bring the search bar to the bottom UI bar? and maybe a “search” button too.

maybe i need a smaller phone lol


----------



## Mikuhl (Aug 27, 2020)

Target Flexer said:


> i often use this app one handed. is there any way to bring the search bar to the bottom UI bar? and maybe a “search” button too.
> 
> maybe i need a smaller phone lol


I was going to redesign the app which includes a lowering all the touchable content to the bottom part of the screen as seen here


 
(Tasks are just an example, I don't have access to that) I wanted to use their new redsky aggregations but they don't have support for DPCI, so when Target gets rid of DPCIs I will work on this. I'm guessing that will be when myDay finally replaces myWork?

Anyways if you're on Android I suggest Reachability Cursor.


----------



## Mikuhl (Sep 18, 2020)

Lol Target hitting themselves rn seeing Google abandoning Kotlin. (Not exactly though cause Kotlin is still used for the platform specific code.)


----------



## tJaker (Sep 21, 2020)

Hey, Awesome app, thanks for developing it!

I started having some issues with the backroom location barcode not working. Perhaps it has something to do with the recent iOS update?


----------



## Mikuhl (Sep 21, 2020)

tJaker said:


> Hey, Awesome app, thanks for developing it!
> 
> I started having some issues with the backroom location barcode not working. Perhaps it has something to do with the recent iOS update?


Does the Zebra not scan it? Whats the problem.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Sep 21, 2020)

I used the app to generate a backroom barcode on Sunday, after I'd updated to iOS14, no problems.


----------



## Mikuhl (Sep 22, 2020)

I want to change the barcodes to pop up from bottom and take less room instead of a whole page, but now I noticed that both TM barcode and Ship barcode will be on screen at the same time. Does anyone use the ship barcode on the home screen and/or wouldn't mind it being a button as well?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 22, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> View attachment 11485
> 
> I want to change the barcodes to pop up from bottom and take less room instead of a whole page, but now I noticed that both TM barcode and Ship barcode will be on screen at the same time. Does anyone use the ship barcode on the home screen and/or wouldn't mind it being a button as well?


Go for it


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Sep 22, 2020)

Did the font change in the latest update (iOS)? The old one was more readable for me


----------



## Mikuhl (Sep 22, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Did the font change in the latest update (iOS)? The old one was more readable for me


You talking about iOS 14, or the update as in myStore's update? If iOS 14 than maybe its messing with the way Flutter works? I don't see any issues on it though on their repository.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Sep 22, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> You talking about iOS 14, or the update as in myStore's update? If iOS 14 than maybe its messing with the way Flutter works? I don't see any issues on it though on their repository.


Don’t remember when it started. Any way to just have myStore use default system font (San Francisco on iOS)?


----------



## Mikuhl (Sep 22, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Don’t remember when it started. Any way to just have myStore use default system font (San Francisco on iOS)?


Flutter uses SF Display if you are on iOS


----------



## sprez (Sep 22, 2020)

I haven’t noticed any changes in the fonts. Been running iOS 14 for the last few months.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Sep 22, 2020)

sprez said:


> I haven’t noticed any changes in the fonts. Been running iOS 14 for the last few months.





Mikuhl said:


> Flutter uses SF Display if you are on iOS


Huh so weird. Maybe it’s just me then but all the text looks like a new font, one that’s squeezed a bit.


----------



## Mikuhl (Sep 22, 2020)

I guess this could work regarding my problem with the two barcodes on the screen.


----------



## Mikuhl (Sep 22, 2020)

What do you guys think about a barcode generator like this?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 23, 2020)

Yes, please!


----------



## RunForACallBox (Sep 23, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> View attachment 11492
> 
> What do you guys think about a barcode generator like this?


I actually think I like this.


----------



## Mikuhl (Sep 23, 2020)

I finished the new generators.


----------



## jsz (Oct 5, 2020)

any chance of being able to add an iOS 14 widget with TM number for easy access to clock in, etc?


----------



## Mikuhl (Oct 5, 2020)

jsz said:


> any chance of being able to add an iOS 14 widget with TM number for easy access to clock in, etc?


Keep an eye on this: Explore home widgets for iOS 14 · Issue #60026 · flutter/flutter - https://github.com/flutter/flutter/issues/60026

My answer to a lot of these feature requests for iOS is going to be the same. Apple is pretty selfish in terms of developing for their platforms. You have to own their products to develop for them. I am grateful that there thankfully are some free tools that allow me to bring myStore to iOS at all.

That being said every release of myStore has not been tested on iOS and I'm surprised nothing catastrophic has happened. 😂


----------



## essie (Oct 6, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> Does the Zebra not scan it? Whats the problem.


My location barcodes have an L at the beginning. I don't think they did a few months ago, but now it doesn't work and there's no way to get rid of the L. Was it always there?


----------



## JohnSith373 (Oct 6, 2020)

essie said:


> My location barcodes have an L at the beginning. I don't think they did a few months ago, but now it doesn't work and there's no way to get rid of the L. Was it always there?





It was always there. The L is needed for location barcodes, at least in MyWork.


----------



## Mikuhl (Oct 6, 2020)

JohnSith373 said:


> It was always there. The L is needed for location barcodes, at least in MyWork.


Yeah that's why I am real confused.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Oct 10, 2020)

Any ETA on the new redesign? Not rushing by any means I’m just generally curious.


----------



## Mikuhl (Oct 12, 2020)

RunForACallBox said:


> Any ETA on the new redesign? Not rushing by any means I’m just generally curious.


I was waiting for my next span of days off. I have some coming up so I'll work on it then.


----------



## lifeblows10 (Oct 13, 2020)

*sees new time clock installed, pulls up myStore and scans to clock out.”

My store team: HOW’D YOU DO THAT?! What app is that?!

Me: myStore... duh.


----------



## lifeblows10 (Oct 17, 2020)

I’m sorry... what? @Mikuhl


----------



## Mikuhl (Oct 17, 2020)

Wait why did that work oops.

To clarify, Target does not have a bug bounty, if they want to know how I did it they can ask me.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 17, 2020)

lifeblows10 said:


> I’m sorry... what? @Mikuhl


That’s iconic @Mikuhl


----------



## BoxCutter (Oct 18, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> Wait why did that work oops.
> 
> To clarify, Target does not have a bug bounty, if they want to know how I did it they can ask me.


I hate to have to say this @Mikuhl, but you may have skated on to very, very thin ice. I once worked with a TM who hacked in to the old PDAs and did just a little mischievous thing. He was gone from Target in 2 days after the event. I hope nothing comes of this for you.


----------



## JohnSith373 (Oct 18, 2020)

BoxCutter said:


> I hate to have to say this @Mikuhl, but you may have skated on to very, very thin ice. I once worked with a TM who hacked in to the old PDAs and did just a little mischievous thing. He was gone from Target in 2 days after the event. I hope nothing comes of this for you.


Target would only fire on ground of information security or taking advantage of inventory like price change. Sending a notification would be a surprise look and be fired if they did it on the clock since it’s loafing.


----------



## Mikuhl (Oct 25, 2020)

Lol nothing happened.


----------



## aprocon (Oct 26, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> Problem with the old API is that it doesn't exist. That's why the whole product page just stopped working.
> 
> Anyway I just figured it out by simply decompiling the target app. There's an extra parameter called pricing_context, which is either digital, or in_store, setting the pricing_context to in_store forces the store price to be shown!


Hi Mikhul

I am trying to build a Target inventory system for myself, when I add the pricing_context=in_store parameter to the API from Target app search, I still get location_id=3991. I . Could you let me know if I am missing something?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 26, 2020)

aprocon said:


> Hi Mikhul
> 
> I am trying to build a Target inventory system for myself, when I add the pricing_context=in_store parameter to the API from Target app search, I still get location_id=3991. I . Could you let me know if I am missing something?


Why do not you this app instead ?


----------



## targ777 (Oct 26, 2020)

lifeblows10 said:


> I’m sorry... what? @Mikuhl



Yes! I saw this on my device too!  I was like whoa!


----------



## BurgerBob (Nov 7, 2020)

TanasbourneTM said:


> Appreciate your reply.  Thank you!


I know which target you work at...


----------



## TanasbourneTM (Nov 8, 2020)

BurgerBob said:


> I know which target you work at...


If you know someone that works there feel free to let me know, I want to ask why there is never any toilet paper or paper towel on the shelf!


----------



## BurgerBob (Nov 8, 2020)

Lmao we get the good stuff in our bathrooms.


----------



## Mikuhl (Nov 13, 2020)

Apologies for all the guests using myStore. There has been a +110% increase in users. If your counts are indeed inaccurate, probably if anyone has returned one, cancelled an order, or whatnot, make sure to audit it to correct it.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Nov 13, 2020)

Would it be possible to add a message on the Home Screen (as there is a lot of white space there) or a little i next to the inventory numbers that just say something along the lines of “Counts may be inaccurate or delayed. Store Team Members have the most up to date information on inventory.”


----------



## Mikuhl (Nov 13, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Would it be possible to add a message on the Home Screen (as there is a lot of white space there) or a little i next to the inventory numbers that just say something along the lines of “Counts may be inaccurate or delayed. Store Team Members have the most up to date information on inventory.”


I would want to set up Firebase so I can change that message at will without an app update. I guess I should really finish my new version, I haven't been working on it because the current version works just fine.


----------



## Mikuhl (Dec 8, 2020)

Guests are giving myStore bad ratings because they can't buy a PS5


----------



## Style2563 (Dec 9, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> Guests are giving myStore bad ratings because they can't buy a PS5


That sucks! I noticed on twitter how people are talking about downloading mystore so they can see ps5 inventory.


----------



## sprez (Dec 9, 2020)

Honestly, maybe you should disable it for the new consoles so that it can’t be used to see on hands for them if possible. I can’t see any good coming from people using it to check ps5/Xbox x inventory.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 9, 2020)

sprez said:


> Honestly, maybe you should disable it for the new consoles so that it can’t be used to see on hands for them if possible. I can’t see any good coming from people using it to check ps5/Xbox x inventory.


this may be a good idea


----------



## JRetro (Dec 9, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> this may be a good idea


Everyone complains about something and that automatically becomes something people want to change. However, nobody considers the alternative. Nobody thinks about the opposite of the complaint where whats GOOD typically has no discussion. Its like the phrase whats understood needs no explanation. 

Here is why inventory sites and apps actually do HELP. 

Ive been buying sneakers for a long time and this is no different. All the shoe stores try ways to innovate purchasing highly sought after sneakers however the methods are actually more beneficial to the reseller, now the people that actually want the product. same thing here. 

Target wants people who want the console to have the console and would like to help minimize resellers. HOWEVER the best resellers use BOTS. They are preprogrammed to complete purchases as soon as the ADD TO CART button is activated on a site. The bot continuously monitors the url of the product in question. Bots also have the ability to complete captcha's as they have been preprogrammed by the variety of responses. 

While someone who really wants the console is in the dark hoping and praying they can land one. The resellers now have the upper hand. The ONLY way to level the playing field is to allow the people who want them the ability to see when they will be available. If nobody knows when an online launch is taking place. The bots will win. There may be a few lucky people who are constantly refreshing the page in hopes they do so when it goes live. 

The BEST and ONLY way to limit resellers is....

Allow First Come First Serve (FCFS) in-store purchases while masking the inventory. If the resellers know ahead of time they will camp the store, but if they dont know then they wont camp. This brings us to the element of surprise. Lucky customers walking into a store check to see if its there and boom, they win. This is how I got mine this past weekend at a Walmart. Ive been helping my friend land his since. However unlike the lovely situation I had, he has been given complete hell by Walmart associates at various stores. He could have had his. But instead he was told to come back at 7am. But the RESELLERS had camped all night long from 12am to 7am by the group load to buy them all up. 

Secrecy ONLY works for FCFS in person buys. 
Knowledge is necessary for fairness in online shopping


----------



## Mikuhl (Dec 9, 2020)

New update coming out to change the API for onhands as they have decommissioned the old API I used with a scary "BLOCKED" message.
Now uses "promise" counts, which are less accurate than onhands. For example, the PS5's will probably not show any on hand until they are purchasable.


----------



## sprez (Dec 9, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> New update coming out to change the API for onhands as they have decommissioned the old API I used with a scary "BLOCKED" message.
> Now uses "promise" counts, which are less accurate than onhands. For example, the PS5's will probably not show any on hand until they are purchasable.


So you think the ability to get actual on hands is gone? Maybe a hidden api you haven’t yet discovered? How does popfindr still work?


----------



## Mikuhl (Dec 9, 2020)

sprez said:


> So you think the ability to get actual on hands is gone? Maybe a hidden api you haven’t yet discovered? How does popfindr still work?


Possibly still hidden, or some way to remove the "BLOCKED" message. We will have to see if this affects popfindr. At this point I don't mind the on hands being less accurate, many people have been yelling at me and I don't want to be the bad guy. 

Doing my research I have another back up incase this one also stops working. Although its severely limited to one store.


----------



## sprez (Dec 9, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> Possibly still hidden, or some way to remove the "BLOCKED" message. We will have to see if this affects popfindr. At this point I don't mind the on hands being less accurate, many people have been yelling at me and I don't want to be the bad guy.


I agree, not necessarily a bad thing while all the console hype is going on. But once things go back to “normal“ hopefully we can get the real OH back. my day search is so bad I frequently just pull out my store to quickly find items and if we have them (especially things like apple watches where there’s multiple varieties).


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 9, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> New update coming out to change the API for onhands as they have decommissioned the old API I used with a scary "BLOCKED" message.
> Now uses "promise" counts, which are less accurate than onhands. For example, the PS5's will probably not show any on hand until they are purchasable.


Honestly I think it’s for the best.


----------



## David Chu (Dec 10, 2020)

I downloaded the app and none of the products are showing up on the search...especially toys.  For instance the hot wheels basic cars DPCI is 087-07-0027.
MyStore app doesn’t recognize it.  Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 10, 2020)

@Mikuhl honestly like the new update. I like that it shows now counts only near me. Doesn’t do me any good if a store across the country has one on hand— now I can quickly see if any stores actually near me have any. I’d actually love it if I could pull the radius closer— maybe an option in settings... like do any stores within 20 miles of me have said product?


----------



## David Chu (Dec 11, 2020)

When I search any product, it shows a red exclamation point inside a red circle.  None of the products show the amount on hand nor do they show inventory in any of the other stores.
Is this being worked on currently? Or is something wrong with my MyStore app?


----------



## David Chu (Dec 11, 2020)

sprez said:


> So you think the ability to get actual on hands is gone? Maybe a hidden api you haven’t yet discovered? How does popfindr still work?


Hi, PopFindr might still pull up most of the Target products but it no longer pulls up many of the toys including Hot Wheels basic assortment DPCI 087-07-0027.
Any idea why this DPCI stopped working literally a couple of days ago?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 11, 2020)

David Chu said:


> When I search any product, it shows a red exclamation point inside a red circle.  None of the products show the amount on hand nor do they show inventory in any of the other stores.
> Is this being worked on currently? Or is something wrong with my MyStore app?


update the app


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 11, 2020)

David Chu said:


> Hi, PopFindr might still pull up most of the Target products but it no longer pulls up many of the toys including Hot Wheels basic assortment DPCI 087-07-0027.
> Any idea why this DPCI stopped working literally a couple of days ago?


target sometimes pulls info for certain hot products


----------



## PackAndCry (Dec 11, 2020)

Oooh, I didn't know that info for a bunch of the things collectors pester us about didn't show anymore.  That's awesome!  🥰


----------



## David Chu (Dec 11, 2020)

PackAndCry said:


> Oooh, I didn't know that info for a bunch of the things collectors pester us about didn't show anymore.  That's awesome!  🥰


Why is that awesome?  I’m a collector and I’m always courteous and respectful in every sense of the word.  Is there a problem with having a hobby and hunting for collectibles?


----------



## David Chu (Dec 11, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> target sometimes pulls info for certain hot products


Yeah but this is not just hot products. It’s not showing inventory counts of any product including shoes, hand sanitizer and face masks.

By the way, how can I update the MyStore app if according to the App Store it’s the latest version?


----------



## Mikuhl (Dec 11, 2020)

Update is version 2.0.14. Ensure that is the one you have.


----------



## David Chu (Dec 11, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> Update is version 2.0.14. Ensure that is the one you have.


I updated and it works now. Thanks


----------



## RunForACallBox (Dec 12, 2020)

😐


----------



## sunnydays (Dec 12, 2020)

David Chu said:


> Why is that awesome?  I’m a collector and I’m always courteous and respectful in every sense of the word.  Is there a problem with having a hobby and hunting for collectibles?


when you show up on a forum for team members asking for help with an app made for team members so that you can have an inside track on your hobby (a hobby which creates a lot of problems for team members and vendors), yes, there is a problem


----------



## David Chu (Dec 12, 2020)

sunnydays said:


> when you show up on a forum for team members asking for help with an app made for team members so that you can have an inside track on your hobby (a hobby which creates a lot of problems for team members and vendors), yes, there is a problem


What exactly is the problem caused for team members and vendors?  Are collectors not customers and guests?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 12, 2020)

David Chu said:


> What exactly is the problem caused for team members and vendors?  Are collectors not customers and guests?


You may not be, but many collectors are rude to TMs


----------



## Yetive (Dec 13, 2020)

Some collectors are nice, some are not.  In a store, you absolutely should be treated with respect. You come to a team member forum, you're going to have to take what you get.


----------



## PackAndCry (Dec 14, 2020)

I would suspect that anyone snooping through the on hands is also demanding things be pulled from the back for them to paw through, etc.  Just saying.


----------



## Style2563 (Dec 14, 2020)

I think the annoying part is when some people used the app to tell team members there are stock in the store. It’s like when online tells them it’s in stock. And let’s face it our device will tell us there are 1 or 5 but there are no locations in the back and none on the salesfloor. They could be anywhere in the store but of course the customers would like us to find it even if it’s just one.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 14, 2020)

Style2563 said:


> I think the annoying part is when some people used the app to tell team members there are stock in the store. It’s like when online tells them it’s in stock. And let’s face it our device will tell us there are 1 or 5 but there are no locations in the back and none on the salesfloor. They could be anywhere in the store but of course the customers would like us to find it even if it’s just one.


"0 on the floor, 0 in the back, 1 on hand"


----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 15, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> "0 on the floor, 0 in the back, 1 on hand"


Usually the display and no, they can't buy it for a penny.


----------



## Mikuhl (Dec 15, 2020)

Style2563 said:


> I think the annoying part is when some people used the app to tell team members there are stock in the store. It’s like when online tells them it’s in stock. And let’s face it our device will tell us there are 1 or 5 but there are no locations in the back and none on the salesfloor. They could be anywhere in the store but of course the customers would like us to find it even if it’s just one.


Only if everything had RFID


----------



## Steelel5 (Dec 24, 2020)

@Mikuhl would it be possible to add a timestamp for the last time the timeclock tab was used, for those annoying times I forget when I started my break? I realize that your phone can't detect when it's been scanned by the time clock, but since you're not likely to open that tab except for when doing a punch, I think it could just go off when the tab was last opened.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 24, 2020)

Steelel5 said:


> @Mikuhl would it be possible to add a timestamp for the last time the timeclock tab was used, for those annoying times I forget when I started my break? I realize that your phone can't detect when it's been scanned by the time clock, but since you're not likely to open that tab except for when doing a punch, I think it could just go off when the tab was last opened.


Or even just a button that you could tap to mark as used... maybe it could send a push when youre finished your 30?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 26, 2021)

@Mikuhl. Don’t remove any barcodes, please!


----------



## HQWireless (Jan 26, 2021)

Please, seriously, tell us where you use the barcodes and let us make it better. Some things are process, some are problem, but as we mentioned on the phone, we want to address the real problems and not need alternatives in the first case. If it’s missing labels on things like carts or backroom locs, let’s get those fixed. If it’s process, we can take that back to the process owners and suggest changes.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 26, 2021)

HQWireless said:


> Please, seriously, tell us where you use the barcodes and let us make it better. Some things are process, some are problem, but as we mentioned on the phone, we want to address the real problems and not need alternatives in the first case. If it’s missing labels on things like carts or backroom locs, let’s get those fixed. If it’s process, we can take that back to the process owners and suggest changes.


Could y'all get a functioning search (like target app/website) so we don't have to use our phones? that would be great. this has been an issue since mywork 1.0!


----------



## HQWireless (Jan 26, 2021)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Could y'all get a functioning search (like target app/website) so we don't have to use our phones? that would be great. this has been an issue since mywork 1.0!


Yes. There are historical and uninteresting reasons why search is different between in-store and online, and it’s being looked in to since we have to make some changes at the request of the team who owns search. Can say when, just that it’s on the plate.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 26, 2021)

@HQWireless, when a mycheckout stop scanning labels or upcs is annoying. Also, being able to do a backroom label when the Waco label is bad or upper location is out of reach.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 26, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> @HQWireless, when a mycheckout stop scanning labels or upcs is annoying.


I agree-- we need a way to manually "kill" the scanner and restart without a full reboot.

also-- @HQWireless can someone please bring back reset pin code in my settings??? some my devices have 0000 instead of normal pin and not being able to fix without full reset is super annoying.


----------



## MrT (Jan 26, 2021)

Mostly use it to get backroom locations when they are missing or damaged.  Sometimes i use it for a personal cart when i do ship alones and dont bring a cart or flat with me.  I can see where there could be issues if people use it for the wrong reason i just dont tell anyone about it in my store.  I dont use it often but its handy enough that i would miss it for sure


----------



## SamSepiol (Jan 26, 2021)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I agree-- we need a way to manually "kill" the scanner and restart without a full reboot.
> 
> also-- @HQWireless can someone please bring back reset pin code in my settings??? some my devices have 0000 instead of normal pin and not being able to fix without full reset is super annoying.


The auto pin reset not being available is an android limitation as of now, however your PML can reach out via Yammer or a CSC call and manually update it.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 26, 2021)

SamSepiol said:


> The auto pin reset not being available is an android limitation as of now, however your PML can reach out via Yammer or a CSC call and manually update it.


possible to do even if it's not automatic, like a button we have to manually press? like whatever button CSC presses to reset... can we? airwatch should be able to somehow as I assume it's a profile, no?


----------



## SamSepiol (Jan 26, 2021)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> possible to do even if it's not automatic, like a button we have to manually press? like whatever button CSC presses to reset... can we? airwatch should be able to somehow as I assume it's a profile, no?


It cannot be done automatically after Oreo. There is manual changes the PML needs to do to actually set it (which are 95% the 'normal' android way of setting a pin).


----------



## PackAndCry (Jan 26, 2021)

HQWireless said:


> Please, seriously, tell us where you use the barcodes and let us make it better. Some things are process, some are problem, but as we mentioned on the phone, we want to address the real problems and not need alternatives in the first case. If it’s missing labels on things like carts or backroom locs, let’s get those fixed. If it’s process, we can take that back to the process owners and suggest changes.


I mean, at least at my store, the biggest reason that we have to use the barcodes (for products) is that we aren't allowed to hit All Items Scanned.  We used to jump out of our batch and manually pull the item from the location, or audit the location, but since myDay pulls drop constantly, we can't do that or it'll add more items to our batch.  So now we almost have to pretend we pulled it then go back and fix the location later.  The reporting really needs to not snitch on which TM exposed an error or hit All Items Scanned.

The other thing that would help A LOT, which I know will never happen, is to have some way for the guests to show an item's barcode on their own device, like a "in store? show this to a team member for help" option or something.  We don't want to look up items in the Target app ourselves since we'll get weird recommendations until the end of the time (I'm pretty sure Target thinks I have a baby and am female based on my searches for guests), and the myDay search usually isn't any help.


----------



## SuperTarget (Jan 26, 2021)

The issues are mostly process related.

The backroom location management feature from myWork needs major help.. please bring it into myDay somehow but improve it. SHP cart and backroom barcodes are constantly fading as they are used. SHP carts you can only have so many combinations.. we have already hit the maximum on that so you can’t create new ids and can only reprint ids already created. And to make matters worse if a backroom location won’t scan you CANNOT manually type in the location anymore so to do your epick, 1-4-1, take, or backstock you MUST go through the process described below or use a barcode generator. Plus backroom location labels (the really long skinny ones) are hard to find in my store. My store has multiple floors/backrooms so finding a printer that’s charged, getting backroom labels, reprinting the location, putting the printer back, then repeating for any other locations is a terrible process just to do a batch or pull.

_*Backroom location management may be shortened to BLM the rest of this post. Not to be confused with other meanings for the abbreviation.*_

Here’s why backroom location management in myWork sucks:

You cannot connect to a hip printer while in BLM and must connect to the printer from the myWork scan screen then actually go to the BLM menu in the sidebar.
Selecting cart as the location type the next button doesn’t light up until you click the drop down and select “Create” even though you are not able to create anymore cart ids.
There used to be “reprint” and “remove” options there but they don’t show anymore. For some reason you still need to select “create” (even though you just want reprint) to be able to proceed.
You will be hounded every time that there are no more ids you can create and to scan an existing parent cart instead (yes annoying I know)
Then repeat like 5 times because it’s unlikely to print the first time. (Our printers don’t like to work half the time either, it’s a struggle). Sometimes it will print the first parent cart label and stop printing giving you none of the child cart ids.
As for the myDay/myWork search being absolute garbage is also another issue which has also already been raised. The following needs improvement on search:

Having to pick the Dept or category (and calling the category “living” or “services” is confusing) because half the time it is irrelevant or I don’t know which it’s under (move that under a filter menu and update these categories to actually make sense). Men’s, kids, RTW for clothing for example
Filter in store only and online only (default to instore only)
Filter in-stock only
Filter to only tied items
Brand filter for apparel maybe (cat and jack, wild fable, etc)
Price range filters
Sort orders ascending/descending or like name/price
Speed improvements
Being able to go back to search easily after selecting something and have it remember where you were.
Fix the recent searches arrow button to prefill the search bar. Currently it actually completes the search instead of giving you the option to edit the search first. Look at how myWork does this.
Please also give Size and Color variation selections on item detail pages so I can see counts and item numbers easily.

Those things would be a good start for eliminating the need for other tools and apps or barcode generators.


----------



## BurgerBob (Jan 27, 2021)

@Mikuhl please don't remove the barcodes


----------



## BurgerBob (Jan 27, 2021)

Yup when I search apple watch, I want to be able to see the watches themselves not the millions of accessories.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 27, 2021)

SuperTarget said:


> The issues are mostly process related.
> 
> The backroom location management feature from myWork needs major help.. please bring it into myDay somehow but improve it. SHP cart and backroom barcodes are constantly fading as they are used. SHP carts you can only have so many combinations.. we have already hit the maximum on that so you can’t create new ids and can only reprint ids already created. And to make matters worse if a backroom location won’t scan you CANNOT manually type in the location anymore so to do your epick, 1-4-1, take, or backstock you MUST go through the process described below or use a barcode generator. Plus backroom location labels (the really long skinny ones) are hard to find in my store. My store has multiple floors/backrooms so finding a printer that’s charged, getting backroom labels, reprinting the location, putting the printer back, then repeating for any other locations is a terrible process just to do a batch or pull.
> 
> ...


@HQWireless.


----------



## BurgerBob (Jan 27, 2021)

SuperTarget said:


> The issues are mostly process related.
> 
> The backroom location management feature from myWork needs major help.. please bring it into myDay somehow but improve it. SHP cart and backroom barcodes are constantly fading as they are used. SHP carts you can only have so many combinations.. we have already hit the maximum on that so you can’t create new ids and can only reprint ids already created. And to make matters worse if a backroom location won’t scan you CANNOT manually type in the location anymore so to do your epick, 1-4-1, take, or backstock you MUST go through the process described below or use a barcode generator. Plus backroom location labels (the really long skinny ones) are hard to find in my store. My store has multiple floors/backrooms so finding a printer that’s charged, getting backroom labels, reprinting the location, putting the printer back, then repeating for any other locations is a terrible process just to do a batch or pull.
> 
> ...


@HQWireless


----------



## HQWireless (Jan 27, 2021)

Good morning, and thanks for the tags, everyone. 

I'm going to share this stuff back with the teams that can do stuff about them. For technical things like bugs and hardware insufficiencies, those usually go directly to the engineering teams that can address them. Process changes go to others, since that's bigger than the technology, even if you interact with the process on a myDevice. Just sharing since it splits out and needs the attention of different people who can move at different paces (it's usually easier to fix a bug than change a process). But, I will share it out today.


----------



## SuperTarget (Jan 27, 2021)

I just find it crazy that in the 4-5 years of myWork/myDay they have not been able to give us a decent search. The Target app for guests has better search and they expect me to help the guest find stuff.

it really shouldn’t be too much to ask to be able to efficiently search the items that are available in store lol.

half the results aren’t even things we sell anymore or are salvage. Why in the world would I want those results?!?!


----------



## RunForACallBox (Jan 27, 2021)

SuperTarget said:


> The issues are mostly process related.
> 
> The backroom location management feature from myWork needs major help.. please bring it into myDay somehow but improve it. SHP cart and backroom barcodes are constantly fading as they are used. SHP carts you can only have so many combinations.. we have already hit the maximum on that so you can’t create new ids and can only reprint ids already created. And to make matters worse if a backroom location won’t scan you CANNOT manually type in the location anymore so to do your epick, 1-4-1, take, or backstock you MUST go through the process described below or use a barcode generator. Plus backroom location labels (the really long skinny ones) are hard to find in my store. My store has multiple floors/backrooms so finding a printer that’s charged, getting backroom labels, reprinting the location, putting the printer back, then repeating for any other locations is a terrible process just to do a batch or pull.
> 
> ...


For reprinting existing cart IDs, hold locations, touch the magnifying glass while in BLM and type in what you want reprinted. It will verify you have the correct labels in and hit ok and it prints.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 27, 2021)

SuperTarget said:


> half the results aren’t even things we sell anymore or are salvage. Why in the world would I want those results?!?!


Actually for GS that’s helpful. But it should be behind a filter “show salvage items”


----------



## gracefulfillment (Jan 28, 2021)

HQWireless said:


> Please, seriously, tell us where you use the barcodes and let us make it better. Some things are process, some are problem, but as we mentioned on the phone, we want to address the real problems and not need alternatives in the first case. If it’s missing labels on things like carts or backroom locs, let’s get those fixed. If it’s process, we can take that back to the process owners and suggest changes.


When I’m picking, I don’t have time to fight with a faded or damaged backroom label. Since we can’t type in locations, having that generator was a major plus. I’d rather not pull from the floor if I can help it so I’m not pushing up the 141s for GM. Of course, if were talking process improvements, are we ever going to be able to select a task from the list rather than skipping all the way around?


----------



## Alexbegt (Jan 28, 2021)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I agree-- we need a way to manually "kill" the scanner and restart without a full reboot.
> 
> also-- @HQWireless can someone please bring back reset pin code in my settings??? some my devices have 0000 instead of normal pin and not being able to fix without full reset is super annoying.


Honestly I like the devices with no pins. I just like it lets me lock the device right away without having to worry about it being active in my pocket or holster. I just wish there was a way to remove the pins from existing devices without a full reset (since the new ones no longer have pins)


----------



## HQWireless (Jan 28, 2021)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I agree-- we need a way to manually "kill" the scanner and restart without a full reboot.
> 
> also-- @HQWireless can someone please bring back reset pin code in my settings??? some my devices have 0000 instead of normal pin and not being able to fix without full reset is super annoying.


The scanner problems are the bane of my existence. Here's the thing about them - the code Zebra gives us to integrate with the scanner is super finicky, so to work around that we wrote an Android service that manages talking to it, and then the individual apps talk to our wrapper instead. That works great, until there's a single app on the device that doesn't use it, integrates with the scanner directly, and doesn't properly disconnect. That leaves that component from Zebra in a bad state, and the *only* fix is a reboot. We've spent the last year converting teams over, and there's only one left, and they're working on it. I can't stand that the only fix is a reboot, but it really is. 

I'm not familiar enough with the pin reset process, but I'll ask around about it.


----------



## stockboy (Jan 28, 2021)

@HQWireless Please move backstock to the Item Search screen, or find way to integrate it. Process terrible for having to update sales floor quantity in Item Search screen, then move over to backstock screen to actually backstock the item. Takes like 4/5 steps when it should take 2-3
also for MyStore, if you guys can just hire @Mikuhl to the team that would help


----------



## HQWireless (Jan 29, 2021)

stockboy said:


> @HQWireless Please move backstock to the Item Search screen, or find way to integrate it. Process terrible for having to update sales floor quantity in Item Search screen, then move over to backstock screen to actually backstock the item. Takes like 4/5 steps when it should take 2-3


I’m sitting here kind of floored that we don’t have a backstock option on the search page. That makes a ton of sense. I’ll post that in our chat today so the team can see it.


----------



## SuperTarget (Jan 29, 2021)

HQWireless said:


> I’m sitting here kind of floored that we don’t have a backstock option on the search page. That makes a ton of sense. I’ll post that in our chat today so the team can see it.


Something like this considering we have a fill option


----------



## HQWireless (Jan 29, 2021)

SuperTarget said:


> Something like this considering we have a full option


Yup, exactly what I was thinking. I'll post it in our chat right now.


----------



## YugTegrat (Jan 29, 2021)

ahhd4mn said:


> I dont know if you have anything to do with epick but some BASIC FUNCTIONALITY MISSING is an undo button for INF/mis scans, a back button, and a "go here" button to skip ahead to a location without clicking skip 20 times.


It's slightly off-topic, but yes. ePick needs some love. Being able to click on an item in the task list to skip ahead to it would be amazing, as would a more informative name for the products you're looking for. Also, why does it still link to myWork when myDay is meant to be the go-to app now?

Audit is in even rougher shape, although being able to see much product came in on the last delivery date would be useful to know through ePick as well.


----------



## gracefulfillment (Jan 29, 2021)

YugTegrat said:


> being able to see much product came in on the last delivery date would be useful to know through ePick as well.


I think I mentioned something like this in the myday thread. I'd love to see quantities in item details as well as a returned date


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 29, 2021)

@HQWireless I'll keep saying it. A way in myday to contact you all directly with bugs/suggestions instead of having to post here. I don't mean a google form either, I mean like a way we can communicate back and forth about bugs.


----------



## jenna (Jan 29, 2021)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> @HQWireless I'll keep saying it. A way in myday to contact you all directly with bugs/suggestions instead of having to post here. I don't mean a google form either, I mean like a way we can communicate back and forth about bugs.


cue 2,000 instant messages at the same time.

😬


----------



## seasonaldude (Jan 29, 2021)

ahhd4mn said:


> I dont know if you have anything to do with epick but some BASIC FUNCTIONALITY MISSING is an undo button for INF/mis scans,



Easy as pie to deal with now. Just cart reset and skip all the backroom locations.


----------



## HQWireless (Jan 29, 2021)

gracefulfillment said:


> I think I mentioned something like this in the myday thread. I'd love to see quantities in item details as well as a returned date


I’ll make a note of that, too. 


Amanda Cantwell said:


> @HQWireless I'll keep saying it. A way in myday to contact you all directly with bugs/suggestions instead of having to post here. I don't mean a google form either, I mean like a way we can communicate back and forth about bugs.


Without speaking to future functionality, as I can’t do, all I can say to this is I agree, and we shall see what comes in the future.


jenna said:


> cue 2,000 instant messages at the same time.
> 
> 😬


So it goes. My job is to make stuff for you all, and I love the IMs.

I realize there’s a lot of “I’ll make a note” coming from me and ask that you believe I’m doing this, but remember HQ is a big, complicated place that can move at a pace that maybe isn’t what you’d prefer. I’ll post back what I can when I know it.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jan 29, 2021)

I've submitted feedback on the backstock thing in myDay, several times. Used to be you didn't need a backstock button at all--in myWork if you were in the item screen you just scanned a backroom location and it asked you how many you were backstocking. That was handy. Either that or a button is fine, but I agree that the back and forth on the item/backstock screen adds so much time to backstocking, zoning, cleaning up the back room, etc. 

Alternately, having the ability to pull items from backroom locations as part of the backstock screen would also help. Sometimes locations will have one of an item or something and I look to consolidate items into backroom locations (or sometimes you just want to move an item to a better backroom location) but having to go out of the backstock screen, to the fill/scan screen, scan the item, take it, then go back to the menu, then the backstock screen, just to move one item is really time consuming, so it makes it not worth the bother in most cases.


----------



## Mikuhl (Jan 29, 2021)

@HQWireless I don't know if posting in this thread goes against the terms I was given, but seeing as this thread is constantly on the first page, I would like to say I appreciate you taking into action, my suggestion from the call, to be more transparent with feedback. Hopefully this was the direction you were given, and not on your own accord, which would probably quickly come to an end like it usually does. While you probably could tell I don't do the best speaking to people, I took my time to gather my thoughts into coherent sentences.

Many people do not know the experiences I have been having in the background that I have not really said much about. I created myStore originally as a replacement to myPOG, another unofficial Team Member app where the author was swiftly hired into Corporate without anything replacing the app. At the time, the problem still stood where there were not enough devices for each team member. While that was quickly remedied shortly after, myStore became a game to see just what systems I could get in to and create useful tools for Team Members, and myself, along the way. I had many years of experience reverse engineering World of Warcraft, and HQ Trivia, so it was pretty easy to me. Another Headquarters Team Member contacted my Store Director, and was impressed on how much I was able to do in a short period of time. Now I didn't expect to be given a job, but I would not pass down being offered to do what I enjoyed doing. Years, hundreds of emails, four conference calls, and many applications later, I was no closer than I was in the first place. Two main things I noticed that extremely hindered my chances were not having a college degree, and my location not being in Minneapolis.

I really gave up and just focused on creating great applications for Team Members, eventually creating mySchedule, which offered many features that Kronos did not offer, like biometric login, and being able to view backwards in your schedule. Swiftly I was contacted to immediately take down mySchedule and myStore, although eventually putting the latter back up with the Target logo removed. Nothing really happened until recently where HRBP had a meeting with me, asking about myStore, all its features, and how it worked. I told them everything... at the end the tone quickly changed. They told me to stop using and talking about myStore. I felt tricked... I told them all these details thinking they were intrigued by how I did it, but how did I know they weren't going to use it everything I said to fix and render the app useless? An update conference call concluded in having me remove most of the barcode features because someone maliciously used the hold barcodes.

I am sure you know the removal of a crucial feature of myStore has upset many people. While it was found that the feature was being used for purposes beyond its intent, its important to note that it had many legitimate uses. For example the location barcode being scuffed in a OPU with only 5 minutes left, or pulling an item from a location you forgot to scan after you brought the Wave back to the other side of the store, or simply personalizing your cart with your initials, (many stores do this to see who is working on a order.) and favorite number. While these could be solved by being able to type in this information where it was previously only scannable, (and probably drop into a label maintenance batch.) I propose myStore can be much more.

I know you have told me the security of the network was very important, where it would be nearly impossible for a BYOD app to exist, but these apps are a staple part to many of our competitors, as seen here in the Best Buy employee app. Walmart even pays your phone bill for them to use their company apps on your own phone. (Although I disagree with them using it as an excuse to not purchase more store devices.) Perhaps something can be done for an official employee app to be created, with features such as being able to view your schedule, and clock in with a COMPLETELY hands free barcode.

Lets make great things.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 29, 2021)

I would like to second how rediculous it is that we don’t have an employee app for TMs on personal phones. Every other major retailer has one for at least schedule if not more.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 30, 2021)

Yeah like you can download a barcode generator app and generate whatever you want so idk what the problem is


----------



## RunForACallBox (Jan 30, 2021)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Yeah like you can download a barcode generator app and generate whatever you want so idk what the problem is


I’ve already done that to replace myStore. I used it daily. Stupid HQ.


----------



## BurgerBob (Jan 30, 2021)

I have a feeling I missed something huge but will continue using this app as an assistant until the zebras work great.


----------



## Hardlinesguy76 (Jan 31, 2021)

I downloaded the most popular barcode generator but I can't figure out how to make a backroom barcode with it


----------



## RunForACallBox (Jan 31, 2021)

Hardlinesguy76 said:


> I downloaded the most popular barcode generator but I can't figure out how to make a backroom barcode with it


Android or iOS?


----------



## ISMike (Jan 31, 2021)

Any Code 128 barcode generator I believe it is works? I used to keep one open on my phone for BR locations and hold locations etc.


----------



## Big Blue (Jan 31, 2021)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Yeah like you can download a barcode generator app and generate whatever you want so idk what the problem is


I tried using a barcode generator today (that I used to use before I found out about MyStore) for a scuffed for a backroom location, and it didn't work. It just acted as though I scanned the wrong location, so they may have done something to "fix" this horrendous exploit. (And yes, I remembered to add the L to the beginning of the code.)


----------



## RTCry (Jan 31, 2021)

Big Blue said:


> I tried using a barcode generator today (that I used to use before I found out about MyStore) for a scuffed for a backroom location, and it didn't work. It just acted as though I scanned the wrong location, so they may have done something to "fix" this horrendous exploit. (And yes, I remembered to add the L to the beginning of the code.)


For the one I use I now have to make sure each letter is capitalized. Never did before.


----------



## CassRoslyn (Jan 31, 2021)

For anyone who hasnt used a barcode generator before, or at least not in awhile:
Android users can use the app "Barcode Generator" with the icon that looks like a QR code but sideways like a diamond. Saves a list of old locations, easy to use, etcetc.

Apple users...I never did find an app that could work well for y'all but there might be one now since it's been awhile, and apparently there are websites that do barcode generating. 

Just make sure it's Code 128 for carts/backroom locations and type it in *with capital letters and no spaces.*


----------



## JiJi (Jan 31, 2021)

CassRoslyn said:


> For anyone who hasnt used a barcode generator before, or at least not in awhile:
> Android users can use the app "Barcode Generator" with the icon that looks like a QR code but sideways like a diamond. Saves a list of old locations, easy to use, etcetc.
> 
> Apple users...I never did find an app that could work well for y'all but there might be one now since it's been awhile, and apparently there are websites that do barcode generating.
> ...


iPhone user here - I use "Barcode Generator & Scanner", the one with the rainbow looking barcode. I have it set to "code128code"
works without the "L" in front for me


Big Blue said:


> I tried using a barcode generator today (that I used to use before I found out about MyStore) for a scuffed for a backroom location, and it didn't work. It just acted as though I scanned the wrong location, so they may have done something to "fix" this horrendous exploit. (And yes, I remembered to add the L to the beginning of the code.)


No spaces, try using all caps, and try it without the L. Mine doesn't work with the L


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 31, 2021)

I am so sad. I missed the barcodes on mystore. @Mikuhl, please contact @Formina Sage about this. They might have some answers.


----------



## BurgerBob (Jan 31, 2021)

https://www.apkfollow.com/download/arb_new_mikuhl.mystore_2020-12-10.apk/
		


I just rolled my version back to a functional  version...


----------



## FMAVRITIAVG (Jan 31, 2021)

Saw the message on the app while I was doing an OPU order and wanted to scan in a location that was missing a label.

Back to generic barcode generator it is.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 31, 2021)

@Mikuhl what if you just put a generic code 128 barcode generator in the app? They couldn’t get mad at that as otherwise they’d have to get mad at thousands of other apps


----------



## allnew2 (Feb 1, 2021)

BurgerBob said:


> https://www.apkfollow.com/download/arb_new_mikuhl.mystore_2020-12-10.apk/
> 
> 
> 
> I just rolled my version back to a functional  version...


----------



## SuperTarget (Feb 1, 2021)

That’s an APK and Android only


----------



## allnew2 (Feb 1, 2021)

SuperTarget said:


> That’s an APK and Android only


Thank you


----------



## Mikuhl (Feb 1, 2021)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> @Mikuhl what if you just put a generic code 128 barcode generator in the app? They couldn’t get mad at that as otherwise they’d have to get mad at thousands of other apps


That was one of the ones they wanted me to removed.


----------



## BurgerBob (Feb 1, 2021)

Unfortunately  yea the apk  I posted is android.


----------



## Big Blue (Feb 1, 2021)

BurgerBob said:


> https://www.apkfollow.com/download/arb_new_mikuhl.mystore_2020-12-10.apk/
> 
> 
> 
> I just rolled my version back to a functional  version...


I'm on android and this isn't working for me. I've tried uninstalling the current version first and still nothing. Just says "App not installed". Any ideas? Because I would LOVE a functional version of this app again.


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (Feb 1, 2021)

Big Blue said:


> I'm on android and this isn't working for me. I've tried uninstalling the current version first and still nothing. Just says "App not installed". Any ideas? Because I would LOVE a functional version of this app again.


I got a msg not allowed for security reasons.


----------



## DatBoi9497 (Feb 1, 2021)

You have to turn on installing unknown apps in settings somewhere to directly install apks not from the play store


----------



## Big Blue (Feb 1, 2021)

DatBoi9497 said:


> You have to turn on installing unknown apps in settings somewhere to directly install apks not from the play store


I have this enabled but still not working. It tries to install, goes through a progress bar and everything, but then says not installed.


----------



## JohnSith373 (Feb 1, 2021)

BurgerBob said:


> https://www.apkfollow.com/download/arb_new_mikuhl.mystore_2020-12-10.apk/
> 
> 
> 
> I just rolled my version back to a functional  version...


Disable App Store automatic updates. It can be a pain when an app forces you to update, but it’s better incase something in the app changes.


----------



## BurgerBob (Feb 1, 2021)

I thought I had it disabled but guess not


----------



## PogDog (Feb 2, 2021)

BurgerBob said:


> @Mikuhl please don't remove the barcodes


Sadly, it's gone.

But fear not. Here is a link you can save to give you a generic barcode. Use QR Codes (they're universal and will work without issue).






						Free Online Barcode Generator: QR Code (Mobile/Smartphone)
					

Free QR Code (Mobile/Smartphone) Generator: This free online barcode generator creates all 1D and 2D barcodes. Download the generated barcode as bitmap or vector image.




					barcode.tec-it.com


----------



## BurgerBob (Feb 2, 2021)

Already down graded my install  to version with barcodes.


----------



## gracefulfillment (Feb 4, 2021)

THEY HAD YOU REMOVE THE TIME CLOCK CODE??!?!?!? clearly they've never had to use the garbage that is the touch screen time clocks


----------



## CassRoslyn (Feb 4, 2021)

gracefulfillment said:


> THEY HAD YOU REMOVE THE TIME CLOCK CODE??!?!?!? clearly they've never had to use the garbage that is the touch screen time clocks


I just used it this morning...is that gone too now? Regardless, I took a screenshot of it for the eventuality of Target squashing everything that's helpful to their TMs lol.


----------



## Formina Sage (Feb 4, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> I am so sad. I missed the barcodes on mystore. @Mikuhl, please contact @Formina Sage about this. They might have some answers.


Sorry, there’s nothing I can do to help. I think it’s wise for @Mikuhl to capitulate to Target’s requests, especially if he’s interested in promoting to corporate work.


----------



## Yetive (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## sunnydays (Feb 4, 2021)

gracefulfillment said:


> THEY HAD YOU REMOVE THE TIME CLOCK CODE??!?!?!? clearly they've never had to use the garbage that is the touch screen time clocks



you know you can use the barcode on your tm discount card yeah? or just take a good picture on your phone

obvs the app was hella convenient but it’s not like you don’t have options


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Feb 4, 2021)

sunnydays said:


> you know you can use the barcode on your tm discount card yeah? or just take a good picture on your phone
> 
> obvs the app was hella convenient but it’s not like you don’t have options


I have an apple wallet pass that's set to show anytime I walk into the store, super convienent.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Feb 4, 2021)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I have an apple wallet pass that's set to show anytime I walk into the store, super convienent.


Provide more info please


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Feb 4, 2021)

starmaster1000 said:


> Provide more info please


Download the free wallet creator app (for iOS only that I know of), make a new pass, scan your ™ barcode (or type it), and add your target store as the relevant location.


----------



## HQWireless (Feb 4, 2021)

I missed a couple days, and quoting a big post doesn’t feel like the move. I am not going to discuss the circumstance of me being active here relative to the alluded to call, but I’ll say that I volunteered to be here with the support of my leaders.

I’m glad to be here and take feedback back as I can because we do care at HQ, and I’m lucky enough to be in a role that lets me help influence what we do. I can’t promise timelines, as I’ve said, because there are a lot of inputs in to these things. Likewise, sometimes we will have to choose to not act on feedback because of future decommissions and such. And sometimes, even to my frustration, the answers are no just because. I will be honest - I want to see a BYOD app for you all (and me because I think it’s cool), but there are reasons it is not currently on the roadmap. Could that change? Yup, of course. Does Best Buy have one? Yup, but all of their devices, including work computers, are BYOD (or were a few years ago). 

I want to make great things. I love this job because I get to do just that, and it’s even more rewarding when you all actually like what we make. I appreciate the feedback, and will check in on the myDay megathread more because that’s really where the feedback belongs.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 4, 2021)

Thanks @HQWireless. Please hire @Mikuhl.


----------



## Mikuhl (Feb 27, 2021)

myStore has been removed from the Apple App Store as at this point I don't feel it is worth it to pay the $99 subscription. It will remain up on the Google Play Store as it does not require any subscription. I won't be taking any donations as I don't want this to alarm Corporate any more than it did. Thank you all for enjoying myStore, it really has taught me a lot.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Feb 27, 2021)

Mikuhl said:


> myStore has been removed from the Apple App Store as at this point I don't feel it is worth it to pay the $99 subscription. It will remain up on the Google Play Store as it does not require any subscription. I won't be taking any donations as I don't want this to alarm Corporate any more than it did. Thank you all for enjoying myStore, it really has taught me a lot.


RIP. thank you for everything. Hopefully one day corporate will wake up and give you the position you deserve.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 27, 2021)

I am very sad. Spot should hire you for IT. You helped out a lot of folks.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Mar 2, 2021)

While I'm incredibly saddened by the outcome of events surrounding the myStore app, I want to thank you, @Mikuhl for the contributions you made to make our workday easier.

This app is but a glimpse at your creative ability and what an immense untapped resource you are to any company that is lucky enough to call you their Team Member. I am disappointed that The Powers Clad in Red not only passed up on your talent but were intimidated by the mere fact that your creation was far more powerful, embraced, and functional than anything they came up with.

That your app survived two years, and that there are 33 pages of comments on this forum from fellow Team Members and yourself requesting feedback and providing suggestions on how to improve and further the app serve as testament of your selflessness and commitment to helping your counterparts across the 1,897 stores quickly and efficiently help Guests "discover the joy of everyday life."

Thank you for making life easier with your inventions. Another door will open soon.


----------



## fixurpunchordie (Mar 24, 2021)

Could you provide the iOS app .ipa file? I’m capable of installing .ipa files onto my iPhone and your app would come in very handily.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 24, 2021)

AndrewfromTarget said:


> Could you provide the iOS app .ipa file? I’m capable of installing .ipa files onto my iPhone and your app would come in very handily.


It’s closed in theApple App Store.


----------



## fixurpunchordie (Mar 24, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> It’s closed in theApple App Store.


That doesn’t mean he doesn’t have the .ipa. That’s the file the App Store installs. But I can do it manually.


----------



## SuperTarget (Mar 24, 2021)

AndrewfromTarget said:


> That doesn’t mean he doesn’t have the .ipa. That’s the file the App Store installs. But I can do it manually.


Just get it from GitHub yourself at that point then.. I’m pretty sure the source is there and you can compile it and install it in whatever way you please.


----------



## Rheumachi (May 8, 2021)

Is it safe to say RIP to MyStore? Haven't had functionality in days.


----------



## versionDefect (May 8, 2021)

Rheumachi said:


> Is it safe to say RIP to MyStore? Haven't had functionality in days.


I still use it for barcodes.


----------



## versionDefect (May 8, 2021)

SuperTarget said:


> Just get it from GitHub yourself at that point then.. I’m pretty sure the source is there and you can compile it and install it in whatever way you please.


From what I could find is that the GitHub has been taken down. Probably at targets request.


----------



## Rheumachi (May 8, 2021)

versiondefect said:


> I still use it for barcodes.


Yeah, I'm running on the older APK that allows me to barcode locations. Intermittently have problems with it not loading barcodes for Apple product though which is all I really care for.


----------



## versionDefect (May 8, 2021)

Rheumachi said:


> Yeah, I'm running on the older APK that allows me to barcode locations. Intermittently have problems with it not loading barcodes for Apple product though which is all I really care for.


Don’t know if yours allows for it but if you tap the barcode it outputs the DPCI as a barcode then your device should recognize it


----------



## Peridawt (May 27, 2021)

RIP... App finally stopped working on my iPhone today. Looks like Target revoked access to the API either purposefully or through some change to the code. Even without the inventory quantity features and backroom locations it was incredibly helpful when pulling up item details / barcodes. App will be missed. Target, please wake up and hire Mikuhl. You are shooting yourself in the foot on this one.


----------



## sunnydays (May 27, 2021)

i don’t think he’s interested in working for corporate anymore


----------



## starmaster1000 (May 30, 2021)

Peridawt said:


> RIP... App finally stopped working on my iPhone today. Looks like Target revoked access to the API either purposefully or through some change to the code. Even without the inventory quantity features and backroom locations it was incredibly helpful when pulling up item details / barcodes. App will be missed. Target, please wake up and hire Mikuhl. You are shooting yourself in the foot on this one.


Yup I get the circle of death now. 

I really hoped it would keep going.


----------



## Digi_E (May 30, 2021)

I can see why Target removed the app, a lot of  my team was cutting corners in the backroom and "faking" pulled items to avoid brla and backroom audits. While honestly i loved the app for the fact you can pull up an item and quickly change styles and colors on clothing and items, was a blessing for RFID. But like all things the rotten apples spoil the bunch.


----------



## starmaster1000 (May 31, 2021)

Digi_E said:


> I can see why Target removed the app, a lot of  my team was cutting corners in the backroom and "faking" pulled items to avoid brla and backroom audits. While honestly i loved the app for the fact you can pull up an item and quickly change styles and colors on clothing and items, was a blessing for RFID. But like all things the rotten apples spoil the bunch.


These can still be done without myStore though. Any barcode generator can enable this bad behavior.

And instead of pressuring the elimination of a genuinely useful thing, what happened to coaching and disciplining the bad apples? The tools aren't the problem — the cheaters are.


----------



## sunnydays (May 31, 2021)

it was also being used by people who do not work for target to have an inside look at our onhands


----------



## starmaster1000 (May 31, 2021)

sunnydays said:


> it was also being used by people who do not work for target to have an inside look at our onhands


Which they can see on BrickSeek and now on the fancy tablet price scanners.


----------



## sunnydays (May 31, 2021)

starmaster1000 said:


> Which they can see on BrickSeek and now on the fancy tablet price scanners.


brickseek is not accurate and the service hubs don't show exact quantities for many items, including limited items like xboxes and playstations

maybe just maybe mystore was a really good app that did a lot of really good things that was also used by people to do stuff that maybe wasn't very good and the existence of other methodologies to do those bad things doesn't mean that mystore wasn't also an avenue for unscrupulous folks to get one over on normies

like i used it almost every single day back when it still worked. it was _invaluable_ and i wish target would provide something similar built in-house a la walmart's byod stuff. i miss it dearly and wish it would come back. but that doesn't mean that it was perfect or beyond reproach


----------



## starmaster1000 (May 31, 2021)

Meh. Target kills innovation and refuses to admit that others come up with better solutions than their "Chief Master Senior Engineer" fresh out of college developers.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 31, 2021)

starmaster1000 said:


> Meh. Target kills innovation and refuses to admit that others come up with better solutions than their "Chief Master Senior Engineer" fresh out of college developers.


It’s more than that too. The biggest issue is they can’t admit when they do a pilot and it fails, so they roll out the failed pilot to everyone. It’s ok to admit failure— if you don’t have failed experiments, ypure not doing enough experiments


----------



## REDcardJJ (Jun 1, 2021)

target can't stop you from using a barcode generator but they can discourage the use of an app marketed to team members 

probably didn't help that the developer went out of his way to antagonize target corporate...


----------



## starmaster1000 (Jun 1, 2021)

REDcardJJ said:


> went out of his way to antagonize target corporate


Am I missing something?
It feels like I'm missing something.


----------



## sunnydays (Jun 1, 2021)

there was the time he pushed an alert to every mydevice in the company advertising his app, for starters =]


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 1, 2021)

sunnydays said:


> there was the time he pushed an alert to every mydevice in the company advertising his app, for starters =]


Ouch  😣


----------



## versionDefect (Jun 1, 2021)

redeye58 said:


> Ouch  😣


When was this omg.


----------



## sunnydays (Jun 1, 2021)

last year


----------



## sprez (Jun 1, 2021)

What happened to @Mikuhl ? Did he leave target? It’s been a while since he’s been active on here.


----------



## sunnydays (Jun 1, 2021)

last i heard he still works for target but he does not want any involvement with any target-related social media/third party stuff etc

just dipped out basically


----------



## versionDefect (Jun 3, 2021)

sunnydays said:


> last i heard he still works for target but he does not want any involvement with any target-related social media/third party stuff etc
> 
> just dipped out basically


For good reason. 

As much as I wish that this app was still in development it forced target into a really terrible spot. 

While said TM has done remarkable work arguably better work than those working on myDay, the TM was doing work related tasks while being unpaid. That is a HUGE possibility of a lawsuit on Targets end. That’s why when you go on training it says “Hourly Team Members under no circumstances should complete trainings while not on the clock” thats paraphrasing but you get what I mean.

While to my knowledge Target didn’t Care too much about it. Scalpers came along. With the myStore app showing the on hand counts scalpers knew how many PS5s and XBoxes each store had at this caught targets attention.

What I think Target did was they asked the Dev to change the on hand API from the ones myDevices use to the ones those little inventory checkers use. 

Since that happened Target wanted a solid chunk of the features disabled. I think this really killed all motivation to progress on the app plus there is a developer fee to host your apps on the App Store and its 100 dollars and if you scroll up high enough you’ll see how they didn’t want to pay it and didn’t want to fundraise it not to flag any alarms. 

They tried to help out TMs and make our jobs easier but it ended them with a kinda slap in the face. This is just me putting pieces together I could be wrong about some/all of this.


----------



## happygoth (Jun 3, 2021)

What did this app do that couldn't be done on a zebra?


----------



## seasonaldude (Jun 3, 2021)

happygoth said:


> What did this app do that couldn't be done on a zebra?



Much better search capabilities and bar code generation for all standard Target needs.


----------



## versionDefect (Jun 3, 2021)

seasonaldude said:


> Much better search capabilities and bar code generation for all standard Target needs.


It is honestly crazy to me how TERRIBLE the search is on the Zebras. The thing that I LOVED about myStore in electronics was that it was so helpful and easy to find apple watches.

The way it used to work is you’d look up the series the guest would want to lets say a series 6 Apple Watch . From there you can change the size and the color to see if you had it in stock or not. Plus as you changed the variants of it it generates a barcode. Said barcode could be scanned on your myDevice to goto the back and pull it. It made my work flow SO much better and I really wish target allows for a “Variant of this item” feature. For example, In clothing if a guest asks for something in another size you can go into variants and select that. In my case different versions of an Apple Watch.

While I‘m making a wishlist for target I for the love of god wish that they just give us the barcode of the DPCI in the Target app. Like its really not that hard to do and would ONLY benefit us And I guarantee guests wouldn’t even notice it.

EDIT: I forgot To mention. Target already has this code written for this variant. It’s on the my checkout devices, It is literally just a matter of  importing it into myDay.


----------



## happygoth (Jun 3, 2021)

The search function on the zebras is definitely terrible, which is why I don't even bother with it and just go on Target.com via my phone.


----------



## versionDefect (Jun 3, 2021)

happygoth said:


> The search function on the zebras is definitely terrible, which is why I don't even bother with it and just go on Target.com via my phone.


imagine if there was a button like “Target.com Search” Where it would use that engine rather than the other. 10/10 feature !


----------



## starmaster1000 (Jun 14, 2021)

versiondefect said:


> While said TM has done remarkable work arguably better work than those working on myDay, the TM was doing work related tasks while being unpaid.


Agreed.

I know that Mikuhl was trying to get myStore to be the "hey! Notice me! Hire me!" project to go into Corporate (which would've been sweet and mStore was actually otherwise a good showcase of his skills). But we all know Corporate is pretty "meh" about hiring store TMs into HQ roles — for whatever reason.

I kind of wish he'd been anonymous. That would've sent Corporate on a frenzy trying to figure out who made this cool app, and maybe it'd have lived on.


----------



## sunnydays (Jun 14, 2021)

it would not have been hard to figure out who made the app


----------



## starmaster1000 (Jun 14, 2021)

sunnydays said:


> it would not have been hard to figure out who made the app


Explain


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 14, 2021)

starmaster1000 said:


> Explain


You can see whos ™ login is accessing the apis I assume


----------



## starmaster1000 (Jun 14, 2021)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> You can see whos ™ login is accessing the apis I assume


Oh I didn't know the API was closed.


----------



## DatBoi9497 (Jun 15, 2021)

starmaster1000 said:


> Oh I didn't know the API was closed.


He said that he used Target.com apis and not ones closed to the public. There is a developer website that can give you the inside apis, but only etls at the store level can access them and corporate as well I believe. He used the same ones that websites like popfindr use to ping .com for store inventory. Obviously his was more advanced and let you see a lot more information and it was geared towards tms and some abused the ease that the app gave. Target even restricted some of the apis since guests could see we had 5 ps5s from mystore or popfindr but we couldn't sell them until Target decided to make them orderable, which lead to guests harassing tms and a whole myriad of other issues.


----------



## TheFrigidPenguin (Sep 24, 2021)

sprez said:


> What happened to @Mikuhl ? Did he leave target? It’s been a while since he’s been active on here.


I actually work with him. I know he was asked to abandon Mystore. He does still work for the company though.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 24, 2021)

Give him our regards.


----------



## JiJi (Sep 26, 2021)

TheFrigidPenguin said:


> I actually work with him. I know he was asked to abandon Mystore. He does still work for the company though.


it was well loved and appreciated by us TMs
I just wish corporate wasn't such a bunch of killjoys


----------



## sunnydays (Sep 27, 2021)

i agree they should definitely have let the guy who sent mass alerts to every mydevice in the company advertising his app keep working on that app. real killjoys


----------



## happygoth (Sep 27, 2021)

I tried the app but didn't really find it useful, maybe I was using it wrong? I didn't understand how it was better than a zebra, but I guess it was for those who didn't have zebras? Hence the title of the thread lol.


----------



## sunnydays (Sep 27, 2021)

honestly i used it for two things primarily: 1) search before myday because mywork search was fuckin busted and the search would give you barcodes for items, very handy at the frontend and 2) barcode generation for backroom locations when i didn't have time to reprint labels for scuffed/unscannable labels and stuff


----------



## Yetive (Sep 27, 2021)

sunnydays said:


> i agree they should definitely have let the guy who sent mass alerts to every mydevice in the company advertising his app keep working on that app. real killjoys


Be Bold.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 1, 2022)

@Mikuhl 3.0 was a good April fools on me


----------



## Mikuhl (Apr 1, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> @Mikuhl 3.0 was a good April fools on me


Well looks like Apple denied it. Guess I will submit 4.0 next year! 🙃


----------



## BurgerBob (Apr 2, 2022)

seasonaldude said:


> Much better search capabilities and bar code generation for all standard Target needs.


I still have the android apk in its non neutered form... its invaluable honestly


----------



## BurgerBob (Apr 2, 2022)

Mikuhl said:


> Well looks like Apple denied it. Guess I will submit 4.0 next year! 🙃


The TM  The Myth , The Legend!


----------



## Mikuhl (May 24, 2022)

The rise and fall of myStore. (circa 2020, Colorized) Sorry if I gave you a heart attack bumping this thread.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (May 25, 2022)

That's a cool graph. Was that sudden explosion (late Nov 2020?) from when you pushed your ad to all devices? LOL. It was a great app


----------



## seasonaldude (May 25, 2022)

Ringwraith917 said:


> That's a cool graph. Was that sudden explosion (late Nov 2020?) from when you pushed your ad to all devices? LOL. It was a great app



That's looks like about the time the PS5 scalpers discovered the app and corporate got their knickers twisted about it.


----------

